# 2008 RABIES--Report on Adverse Vaccine Reactions in Dogs & Vaccine info



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

There is much confusion in the general public about the duration of immunity of canine vaccines. Below is a copy of my testimony and model disclosure submitted to Maine's Agriculture Committee in support of LD 429, the nation's first pet vaccine disclosure legislation, which was introduced on my behalf by Representative Peter Rines of Wiscasset. Anyone who wishes to have copies of the attachments referenced below, please e-mail me at [email protected]. 

*PERMISSION GRANTED TO CROSS-POST THIS MESSAGE.*

February 27, 2005

TO: The Agriculture, Conservation and Forest Committee

RE: *LD 429, An Act to Require Veterinarians to Provide Vaccine Disclosure Forms*

My name is Kris Christine and I live with my family in Maine. Before I begin my testimony, I’d like to advise the committee that one of the world’s leading veterinary research scientists, Dr. W. Jean Dodds, wanted to be here today to testify in support of LD429, but could not do so because of prior commitments. With her permission, in the attachments to my testimony, I have included her letter to Representative Peter Rines dated February 17, 2005 (Attachment 5) resolutely endorsing this first-in-the-nation veterinary vaccine disclosure legislation.

I am here today to respectfully urge this committee to recommend passage of LD429 – An Act to Require Veterinarians to Provide Vaccine Disclosure Forms because pet owners need the scientifically proven durations of immunity (how long vaccines are effective for) in order to make informed medical choices for their animals. 

Many Maine veterinarians have failed to inform clients that most core veterinary vaccines protect for seven or more years, and pet owners, unaware that their animals don’t need booster vaccinations more often, have unwittingly given their companions useless booster shots – taking an unnecessary toll on their finances and animals’ health. The human equivalent would be physicians vaccinating patients against tetanus once every year, two years, or three years and not disclosing that the vaccines are known to be protective for 10 years.

 For years veterinarians have sent pet owners annual, biennial and triennial reminders for redundant booster shots and justified it with vaccine manufacturers’ labeled recommendations.* According to the American Veterinary Medical Association’s (AVMA) Principles of Vaccination (Attachment 6), “..revaccination frequency recommendations found on many vaccine labels is based on historical precedent, not on scientific data … [and] does not resolve the question about average or maximum duration of immunity [Page 2] and..may fail to adequately inform practitioners about optimal use of the product…[Page 4] .” As the Colorado State University Veterinary Teaching Hospital states it: “…booster vaccine recommendations for vaccines other than rabies virus have been determined arbitrarily by manufacturers.” *

Dr. Ronald Schultz, Chairman of Pathobiological Sciences at the University of Wisconsin School of Veterinary Medicine, is at the forefront of vaccine research and is one of the world’s leading authorities on veterinary vaccines. His challenge study results form the scientific base of the American Animal Hospital Association’s (AAHA) 2003 Canine Vaccine Guidelines, Recommendations, and Supporting Literature (Attachment 7). These studies are based on science – they are not arbitrary. The public, however, cannot access this data. The American Animal Hospital Association only makes this report available to veterinarians, not private citizens, and Maine’s pet owners are unaware that the *AAHA Guidelines* state on Page 18 that: *  “We now know that booster injections are of no value in dogs already immune, and immunity from distemper infection and vaccination lasts for a minimum of 7 years based on challenge studies and up to 15 years (a lifetime) based on antibody titer.”  *They further state that hepatitis and parvovirus vaccines have been proven to protect for a minimum of 7 years by challenge and up to 9 and 10 years based on antibody count. So, unless the Legislature passes LD429 requiring veterinarians to provide vaccine disclosure forms, dog owners who receive an annual, biennial, or triennial reminders for booster shots will not know that nationally-accepted scientific studies have demonstrated that animals are protected a minimum of 7 years after vaccination with the distemper, parvovirus, and adenovirus-2 vaccines (see Page 12 AAHA 2003 Guidelines attached, and Table 1, Pages 3 and 4).

 *"My own pets are vaccinated once or twice as pups and kittens, then never again except for rabies,”* Wall Street Journal reporter Rhonda L. Rundle quoted Dr. Ronald Schultz in a July 31, 2002 article entitled Annual Pet Vaccinations may be Unnecessary, Fatal (Attachment 2). Dr. Schultz knows something the pet-owning public doesn’t – he knows there’s no benefit in overvaccinating animals because immunity is not enhanced, but the risk of harmful adverse reactions is increased. He also knows that most core veterinary vaccines are protective for at least seven years, if not for the lifetime of the animal.

*The first entry under Appendix 2 of the AAHA Guidelines (Attachment 7) “Important Vaccination ‘Do’s and Don’ts” is “Do Not Vaccinate Needlessly – Don’t revaccinate more often than is needed and only with the vaccines that prevent diseases for which that animal is at risk.” They also caution veterinarians: “Do Not Assume that Vaccines Cannot Harm a Patient – Vaccines are potent medically active agents and have the very real potential of producing adverse events.*” Very few pet owners have had this disclosed to them.

*The AVMA’s Principles of Vaccination* (Attachment 6) states that “Unnecessary stimulation of the immune system does not result in enhanced disease resistance, and may increase the risk of adverse post-vaccination events.” (page 2) They elaborate by reporting that: “*Possible adverse events include failure to immunize, anaphylaxis, immunosuppression, autoimmune disorders, transient infections, and/or long-term infected carrier states. In addition, a causal association in cats between injection sites and the subsequent development of a malignant tumor is the subject of ongoing research.”(*Page 2)

Referring to adverse reactions from vaccines, the Wall Street Journal article cited above (Attachment 2) reports: “In cats there has been a large increase in hyperthyroidism and cancerous tumors between the shoulder blades where vaccines typically are injected.” With modified live virus vaccines (distemper, parvovirus, hepatitis), some animals can actually contract the same disease which they are being inoculated against. If the public knew an animal’s immunity to disease is not increased by overvaccination, they would certainly not consent to expose their pets to potential harm by giving them excessive booster shots.

Veterinary vaccines are potent biologic drugs – most having proven durations of immunity much longer than the annual, biennial or triennial booster frequencies recommended by vaccine manufacturers and veterinarians. They also carry the very real risk of serious adverse side affects and should not be administered more often than necessary to maintain immunity.

The extended durations of immunity for vaccines is not “new” or “recent” science as some members of the Maine Veterinary Medical Association (MVMA) have claimed. AAHA reveals on Page 2 of their Guidelines that ideal reduced vaccination protocols were recommended by vaccinology experts beginning in 1978. A Veterinary Practice News article entitled “Managing Vaccine Changes” (Attachment 3) by veterinarian Dennis M. McCurnin, reports that: “Change has been discussed for the past 15 years and now has started to move across the country."

According to a September 1, 2004 article in the DVM veterinary news magazine (Attachment 1), the 312 member Maine Veterinary Medical Association (MVMA) “champions full disclosure of vaccine information to pet owners.” MVMA president, Dr. Bill Bryant, is quoted as stating: “Its time for something like this to come out … disclosure forms will be an important resource to have available, [and] if it goes before the Legislature, we’d likely support it.” 

It is time. Pet owners have the right to know the scientifically proven durations of immunity for the veterinary vaccines given their animals, as well as the potential adverse side effects and benefits. LD 429 would make that standardized information available to all pet owners.

Respectfully submitted,
Kris L. Christine
Attachments


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

*VACCINATING PUPPIES--16 Weeks+ Info*

* PERMISSION GRANTED TO CROSS-POST THIS MESSAGE*

When considering at what age a puppy should begin receiving its core vaccines, consider the information from the American Animal Hospital Association stating that the maternal antibodies in a puppy younger than 16 weeks may interfer with the immune response. Bear in mind that there are risks associated with vaccinating as well as risks associated with not vaccinating. Making an informed decision is important. Also, be aware that giving combo vaccines (multi-valent) and/or several shots at once increases the risk of adverse reactions as well as the risk that the vaccines will interfere with each other, resulting in neutralization or negation.

On Page 16 of the of the _American Animal Hospital Association's 2003 Canine Vaccine Guidelines_, it reports that: When vaccinating an animal, the age of the animal, the animal's immune status, and interference by maternal antibodies in the development of immunity must be considered. Research has demonstrated that the presence of passively acquired maternal antibodies significantly interferes with the immune response to many canine vaccines, including CPV [parvo], CDV [distemper], CAV-2 [hepatitis] and rabies vaccines." 

They further state on Page 17 that: "Multiple vaccinations with MLV vaccines are required at various ages only to ensure that one dose of the vaccine reaches the puppy's immune system without interference from passively acquired antibody. Two or more doses of killed vaccines (except rabies) and vectored vaccines are often required to induce an immune response, and both doses should be given at a time when the passively acquired antibody can no longer interfere. Thus, when puppies are first vaccinated at 16 weeks (or more) of age (an age when passively acquired antibodies generally don't cause interference), one does of an MLV vaccine, or two doses of a killed vaccine, are adequate to stimulate an immune response." 

The AAHA Canine Vaccine Guidelines also declare on Page 17 that: "If a pup fails to respond, primarily due to interference by passively acquired maternal antibody, it is necessary to revaccinate at a later time to ensure adequate immunity." 

On Page 13 of the _2006 American Animal Hospital Association's Canine Vaccine Guidelines_, it lists as the most common reason for vaccination failure is "the puppy has a sufficient amount of passively acquired maternal antibody (PAMA) to block the vaccine......" They elaborate by reporting that at the ages of 14 to 16 weeks of age, "PAMA should be at a level that will not block active immunization in most puppies (>95%) when a reliable product is used."  

* Combination Vaccines, Multiple Shots*--on Page 16 of the_ 2003 AAHA Guidelines_ under *Immunological Factors Determining Vaccine Safety*, it states that: * "Although increasing the number of components in a vaccine may be more convenient for the practitioner or owner, the likelihood for adverse effects may increase. Also, interference can occur among the components. Care must be taken not to administer a product containing too many vaccines simultaneously if adverse events are to be avoided and optimal immune responses are sought. "*

The World Small Animal Veterinary Association's 2007 Vaccination Guidelines state on Page 3 that: In situations where, for example, a decision must be made that an individual pet may have to receive only a single core vaccination during its lifetime, the VGG [Vaccination Guidelines Group] would emphasise that this should optimally be given at a time when that animal is most capable of responding immunologically, i.e., at the age of 16 weeks or greater."

______________________________________________________________________________
Duration of Immunity: *The Rabies Vaccine Challenge* - Show #185 Animal Talk Radio Show 7/30/08 http://www.blogtalkradio.com/animaltalknat...llenge-Show-186

*Duration of Immunity to Canine Vaccines: What We Know and Don't Know*, Dr. Ronald Schultz http://www.cedarbayvet.com/duration_of_immunity.htm 

*What Everyone Needs to Know about Canine Vaccines,* Dr. Ronald Schultz 
http://www.puliclub.org/CHF/AKC2007Conf/Wh...%20Vaccines.htm 

*Vaccination: An Overview* Dr. Melissa Kennedy, DVM360 http://veterinarycalendar.dvm360.com/avhc/...l.jsp?id=568351

*World Small Animal Veterinary Association 2007 Vaccine Guidelines* http://www.wsava.org/SAC.htm Scroll down to Vaccine Guidelines 2007 (PDF) 

The *2003 American Animal Hospital Association's Canine Vaccine Guidelines *are accessible online at http://www.leerburg.com/special_report.htm .

The *2006 American Animal Hospital Association's Canine Vaccine Guidelines *are downloadable in PDF format at http://www.aahanet.org/PublicDocumen...s06Revised.pdf .

Veterinarian, Dr. Robert Rogers,has an excellent presentation on veterinary vaccines at http://www.newvaccinationprotocols.com/

October 1, 2002 _DVM Newsletter_ article entitled,* AVMA, AAHA to Release Vaccine Positions*, http://www.dvmnewsmagazine.com/dvm/article...il.jsp?id=35171

July 1, 2003 _DVM Newsletter _article entitled, *What Do We Tell Our Clients?*, Developing thorough plan to educate staff on changing vaccine protocols essential for maintaining solid relationships with clients and ensuring quality care http://www.dvmnewsmagazine.com/dvm/article...il.jsp?id=61696

July 1, 2003, _DVM Newsletter _ article, *Developing Common Sense Strategies for Fiscal Responsibility: Using an interactive template to plan service protocol changes *http://www.dvmnewsmagazine.com/dvm/article/articleDetail.jsp?id=61694

_Animal Wellness Magazine_ Article Vol. 8 Issue 6, *How Often Does he REALLY Need A Rabies Shot* Animal Wellness Magazine - devoted to natural health in animals

*The Rabies Challenge* Animal Wise Radio Interview
Listen to Animal Wise (scroll down to The Rabies Challenge 12/9/07)

*The Vaccine Challenge * Animal Talk Naturally Online Radio Show » The Vaccine Challenge - Show #91

*Rabies Shot Killed my Poodle* May 28, 2008 Channel 5 News WCVB http://www.thebostonchannel.com:80/news/16...bos&taf=bos

*US Declared Canine-Rabies Free -- CDC Announces at Inaugural World Rabies Day Symposium * CDC Press Release - September 7, 2007

Rabies Prevention -- United States, 1991 Recommendations of the Immunization Practices Advisory Committee (ACIP), *Center for Disease Control's Morbidity and Mortality Weekly* March 22, 1991 / 40(RR03);1-19 http://www.cdc.gov/mmwr/preview/mmwrhtml/00041987.htm *"A fully vaccinated dog or cat is unlikely to become infected with rabies, although rare cases have been reported (48). In a nationwide study of rabies among dogs and cats in 1988, only one dog and two cats that were vaccinated contracted rabies (49). All three of these animals had received only single doses of vaccine; no documented vaccine failures occurred among dogs or cats that had received two vaccinations. "*


----------



## Moosetogooseranch (Jan 19, 2008)

Thank you for posting this information!


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

You are more than welcome! If you would like copies of my data on canine vaccines e-mailed to you, please contact me at [email protected]. You are free to share that information with anyone and everyone you know who has a dog.

My ignorance about veterinary vaccines cost the life of my favorite yellow lab, Meadow. Making this information available to others is my attempt to redeem myself for failing my faithful friend, who never once failed me.

Kris


----------



## Moosetogooseranch (Jan 19, 2008)

Everytime I have been to the vet they always want to vaccinate and revaccinte if you don't have records with that vet. I don't want to give my pets any shots I don't absolutely need too. Appreciate you taking the time to post this thread. Sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

*WSAVA'S 2007 VACCINE GUIDELINES Available Online*

The recently released *World Small Animal Veterinary Association 2007 Vaccine Guidelines* are available online at http://www.wsava.org/SAC.htm Scroll down to Vaccine Guidelines 2007 (PDF) 

Excellent information on veterinary vaccine is also available at the sites below:

*Duration of Immunity to Canine Vaccines: What We Know and Don't Know*, Dr. Ronald Schultz http://www.cedarbayvet.com/duration_of_immunity.htm 

The *2003 American Animal Hospital Association's Canine Vaccine Guidelines *are accessible online at http://www.leerburg.com/special_report.htm .

The *2006 American Animal Hospital Association's Canine Vaccine Guidelines *are downloadable in PDF format at http://www.aahanet.org/PublicDocumen...s06Revised.pdf .

Veterinarian, Dr. Robert Rogers,has an excellent presentation on veterinary vaccines at http://www.newvaccinationprotocols.com/


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

*2008 RABIES--Report on Adverse Vaccine Reactions in Dogs*

*2008 REPORT ON RABIES VACCINE ADVERSE REACTIONS IN DOGS*

The _Journal of the American Veterinary Medical Association_ has published a report in its April 1, 2008 issue, Vol. 232, No. 7, entitled: _Postmarketing Surveillance of Rabies Vaccines for Dogs to Evaluate Safety and Efficacy." _

Despite the extreme under-reporting of vaccinal adverse reactions, this report states on the second page that between April 1, 2004 and March 31, 2007, the Center for Veterinary Biologics, *"nearly 10,000 adverse event reports (all animal species) were received by manufacturers of rabies vaccines..........Approximately 65% of the manufacturer's reports involved dogs."*

The report further states on the second page that: * "Rabies vaccines are the most common group of biological products identified in adverse event reports received by the CVB,"* and they give the following description of the adverse reaction followed by the % of dogs affected: Vomiting-28.1%, Facial Swelling-26.3%, Injection Site Swelling or Lump-19.4%, Lethargy-12%, Urticaria-10.1%, Circulatory shock-8.3%, Injection site pain-7.4%, Pruritus-7.4%, Injection site alopecia or hair loss-6.9%, Death-5.5%, Lack of Consciousness-5.5, Diarrhea-4.6%, Hypersensitivity (not specified)-4.6%, Fever-4.1%, Anaphylaxis-2.8%, Ataxia-2.8%, Lameness-2.8%, General signs of pain-2.3%, Hyperactivity-2.3%, Injection site scab or crust-2.3%, Muscle tremor-2.3%, Tachycardia-2.3%, and Thrombocytopenia-2.3%.

Veterinarians are not required by law to report adverse reactions to vaccines, to which the World Small Animal Veterinary Association stated in their 2007 Vaccine Guidelines that there is:* "gross under-reporting of vaccine-associated adverse events which impedes knowledge of the ongoing safety of these products,"* and in an article entitled,_ A New Approach to Reporting Medication and Device Adverse Effects and Product Problems_, (JAMA - June 2, 1993. Vol.269, No.21. p.2785) Dr. David Kessler, former head of the Food & Drug Administration, reported that *"only about 1% of serious events are reported to the FDA." *

In light of the 10,000 adverse reactions to the rabies vaccine in the JAVMA report, 65% of which were in dogs, the estimated 1% reporting of "serious" events by the former head of the FDA means that the actual number of dogs that had adverse reactions to the vaccine would be more like *650,000!!!!!*

*World Small Animal Veterinary Association 2007 Vaccine Guidelines *http://www.wsava.org/SAC.htm Scroll down to Vaccine Guidelines 2007 (PDF) 

*A New Approach to Reporting Medication and Device Adverse Effects and Product Problems *http://www.vaccinationnews.com/Adverse_Reactions/VAERS/credible_estimates.htm Scroll down to David Kessler statement in JAMA - June 2, 1993,vol.269, No.21, p.2785


----------



## Moosetogooseranch (Jan 19, 2008)

Kris, THANK YOU for posting this information. I believe it should be mandatory by law that these companies disclose known adverse reactions before treatment.


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

You are welcome, Moosetogooseranch.

I believe that veterinarians should be required by law to report adverse reactions and that the USDA should make vaccine manufacturers conduct long-term duration of immunity and safety studies _before_ they are allowed to license their vaccines. 

Dog owners are generally unaware that veterinary vaccine components are proprietary and that manufacturers are not required to reveal their ingredients. Veterinary vaccine adjuvants vary among the different manufacturers, but with human vaccines, the FDA requires that the adjuvants are all the same -- so that a tetanus vaccine manufactured by one company will have the same adjuvant as all other manufacturers' tetanus vaccines. This is not true for veterinary vaccines -- the adjuvants in one brand of rabies vaccine may be different from those in another brand.

Rabies, Leptospira, Lyme, are killed, adjuvanted vaccines. Adjuvants are vaccine components (such as aluminum hydroxide, aluminum phosphate) used to enhance the immunological response.

*"The World Health Organization (WHO) in 1999 classified veterinary vaccine adjuvants as Class III/IV carcinogens with Class IV being the highest risk," *IARC Monographs on the Evaluation of Carcinogenic Risks to Humans: Volume 74, World Health Organization, International Agency for Research on Cancer, Feb. 23-Mar. 2, 1999, p. 24, 305, 310.)

According to the 2003 American Animal Hospital Association's Canine Vaccine Guidelines http://www.leerburg.com/special_report.htm (Page 16), *"...killed vaccines are much more likely to cause hypersensitivity reactions (e.g., immune-mediated disease)." * Could this be due to the combination of mercury (thimersol) and aluminum additives in the same vaccine?

Mercury (Thimersol) is commonly found as a preservative in killed, adjuvanted veterinary vaccines. The combination of the mercury (thimersol) and adjuvant components (aluminum hydroxide, aluminum phosphate) in the same vaccine are of considerable concern because of the reactive properties of aluminum, especially when in contact with mercury (thimsersol). 

Please see the information below, as well as a Congressional petition to remove aluminum additives in human vaccines. Remember, mercury (thimersol) is still used in veterinary vaccines along with aluminium.

________________________________________________________________________________
Mercury and aluminium http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mercuric

Aluminum amalgam http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mercury-aluminum_amalgam
*"Due to the reactivity of aluminium amalgam, restrictions are placed on the use and handling of mercury in proximity with aluminium. In particular, mercury is not allowed aboard aircraft under most circumstances because of the risk of it forming amalgam with exposed aluminium parts in the aircraft. In the Second World War, mercury was used to sabotage aircraft."*

Chemical Reactivity of Aluminum: http://www.sciencebyjones.com/chemical_reactivity.htm

Petition to Congress "Removal of Aluminum Additive in Vaccines Resolution and Petition" www.petitiononline.com/NoMadVac/petition.html *"The combination of mercury plus aluminum is far worse than the sum of the two toxicities added together. The synergistic toxicity could be increased to unknown levels."*


----------



## Buck Mann (Apr 16, 2003)

Kris,
I don'y have a dog in this fight, but it bothers me when people take bits and pieces from medical studies to support thier cause, when the findings of the study were opposite that.

A few points noted in the article:
1. Report of an adverse event does not imply that the study drug caused it.
2. 72% of the dogs receieved other vaccines or drugs at the same time, so the adverse events could be due to the other drugs.
3.The overall adverse event rate for rabies vaccine was 8.3reports/100,000 doses sold. which translates to a .0083% adverse event rate.

Most important was the study's conclusions:
1. The findings didn't suggest a high frequency or unexpected pattern of adverse events with rabies vaccine.
2.The rabies vaccines for dogs are highly efficacious and a vital component of asuccessful rabies animal control program.

The other important thing about the article is that it was from the CDC, so you can't say there was a bias from veterinarians wanting to make money from vaccinations, even though that isn't the case anyway.

Again I don't have a dog in this fight, but your posts remind me of the media, only showing enough info to support thier side, and not showing the whole story.

Buck


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

*Buck,*

If you reread the report, which is entitled _Postmarketing Surveillance of *Rabies* Vaccines for Dogs to Evaluate Safety and Efficacy." _
you will note that only the 246 adverse reactions to the rabies vaccine reported directly to the Center for Veterinary Biologics by the public, veterinarians, and pet owners had 72% of the dogs receiving other vaccines or drugs at the same time as the rabies shot. That is not the case further on in the report where they discuss the 10,000 adverse reactions reported by the rabies vaccine manufacturers, 65% of which were in dogs.

It does state that the "overall adverse report rate for rabies vaccines was determined to be 8.3 reports/100,000 doses sold." They do not state that it is 8.3 adverse reactions per 100,000 doses. If 8.3 reports is "only about 1% of serious events are reported to the FDA," as Dr. David Kessler, former head of the Food & Drug Administration, stated, then that would translate into a more accurate figure of 830 adverse reactions per 100,000 doses.

The report does state that "Rabies vaccines are the most common group of biological products identified in adverse event reports received by the CVB." It also states that "The rabies vaccines for dogs are highly efficacious and a vital component of asuccessful rabies animal control program," which I absolutely agree with. 

My concern with the rabies vaccine is that there is scientific data indicating that states requiring annual or triennial boosters after the puppyhood vaccines are requiring dogs to be vaccinated against rabies too often and are needlessly exposing them to the risk of adverse side affects (1992 French challenge study led by Michel Aubert demonstrating 5 year minimum duration of immunity; serological studies by Dr. Ronald Schultz incorporated into the American Animal Hospital Association's Canine Vaccine Guidelines showing dogs have antibody titer counts at levels known to confer immunity to rabies 7 years after vaccination.) 

If you are familiar with the Center for Disease Control's MMWR Recommendations and Reports March 22, 1991/40(RR03);1-19 _Rabies Prevention-- United States, 1991 Recommendations of the Immunization Practices Advisory Committee _http://www.cdc.gov/mmwr/preview/mmwrhtml/00041987.htm , it states that"A fully vaccinated dog or cat is unlikely to become infected with rabies, although rare cases have been reported (48). In a nationwide study of rabies among dogs and cats in 1988, only one dog and two cats that were vaccinated contracted rabies (49). All three of these animals had received only single doses of vaccine; no documented vaccine failures occurred among dogs or cats that had received two vaccinations. " .


----------



## Buck Mann (Apr 16, 2003)

My only point is that when you cherry pick parts of a study to prove a point, that is opposite of the findings in the study, you lose credibility.

Those reading the study should be reassured of the safety and efficacy of the rabies vaccines. Not the opposite.

I'm not going to get in a debate and this will be my last post on this thread. Hopefully everyone is aware of the guidelines and can discuss them with their Veterinarian and not make decisions based on internet posts.

Buck


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

I personally view vaccinations, just like I view getting my annual tax returns done. I could spend lots of my valuable personal time keeping up on the updates, the laws, the studies and the changes. 

Or, I could pay someone a very reasonable fee, whom I trust, to keep up on all of that stuff for me. I trust them, they take care of me reasonably, and my taxes are done with little personal expense and virtually no need for time spent.

I look at trusting a veterinarian the exact same way. I don't have the time or the desire to keep up on Kris' bolded, exclamation point marked study after study. If some of you do, great. That's good for you.

I've had dogs all of my life. I've trusted my vets all of my life. Maybe I'm in the minority, but thus far, other than a dog napping a little more than usual after a shot (and man, oh man, how I would love to see my current pup nap a little more once in a while!) I've had no adverse issues to report.

Similarly, RTF's readership represents a very broad cross-section of retriever owners. I'm not aware of RTF folks having recurring or widely-experienced problems due to vaccines.

This reminds me of a very close friend of mine who is a chiropractor. When my first child was born, we were provided with plenty of data showing that child vaccines caused autism and such. My buddy is able to get all of his kids into schools, bypassing mandatory vaccination records for his children, citing such things as personal religous beliefs, or whatever.

His point was that his kids are never sick, and don't need the vaccinations. I love my buddy like a brother. But I think back to FDR who had polio and was in a wheelchair. I think back to historical times when various diseases plagued various societies. I believe that a big reason that my buddy's kids are not having more health issues, without having to do vaccinations, is because they are riding the coat-tails of the generations that preceded who did take advantage of various medical breakthroughs, and utilize available vaccinations.

Both of my sons had major problems at birth. Both, we were told, were close to death, both, we were told had a decent chance of some sort of brain damage due to oxygen deprivation. Both, thanks to the modern medical capabilities, spent quite a bit of time in Neonatal ICU units, and both are fine today. My kids are on the modern-day vaccination schedule exactly as suggested by their pediatrician. 

You guys can all do what you want regarding canine vaccines. Until I see real evidence of real people having real problems with their dogs getting sick, dying, etc. as a result of vaccines, I'm going to continue to trust my vet and use vaccinations as recommended and suggested.

I think that Buck has valid concerns. I think that those of us with vets like Ed Aycock, Nate Baxter, Rick Jackson, and the list goes on, are getting advice identical to what these guys are doing for their own animals. In the case of Nate, I know that's the case because he's my breeder and we have littermates! Our vets are here to earn a fair living, doing what they enjoy, and are not trying to hose us with extra vaccinations that may kill or seriously injure our dogs.

I've communicated privately with Buck on this matter and I know that this is all he's trying to point out. When the general readers see these studies, marked up with bolds, exclamation points, bright fonts, with excerpts pointing to suggestions that our dogs' health is in danger if we follow our vets' advice, some may make decisions that are truly not truly in the best interest of our animals.

As I've pointed out to Kris privately, some do see value in her posts. I have also asked Kris to join RTF as a dog owner and be a participant on RTF in a manner that complements her vaccination awareness posts.

I will also point out that I've had PM suggestions that Kris' posts appear to be endorsing some sort of a vaccine awareness fund. The waters can get a bit muddy when we're working to raise funds, while pointing out that others are doing something less than admirable, part of which is intended to generate sales.

I dunno guys. I trust my vets and so far, they've never done me wrong. I've been blessed with healthy dogs. Most of my buddies have had the same experience.

Chris


----------



## Bill Watson (Jul 13, 2005)

Thank you Cris, couldn't say it better. Agree. When my vet retires, so do we! Bill
________
Live Sex Webshows


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

Great post Chris. 

Just to remind everyone, there are more adverse and even more serious reactions to common aspirin, something we are being told to take to save our lives during a heart attack.


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

I took all the dogs in for heartworm checks yesterday and 3 of them got a Lymes booster. I have had my own dogs since 1977 and this is only the second time I have had a dog have a reaction to a vaccination.

Last night Briezy was pretty low key and had a hard time climbing into my lap to watch TV. Today she is still low key, and is very reluctant to sit and is acting very sore. I called the emergency clinic and they said it sounds like a reaction to the vaccination and that to keep an eye on her but the soreness should be gone in a few days. No fever and she is eating, drinking and having normal airing activity.

Will this make me stop vaccinating my dogs - absolutely not! I follow the guidelines that my vet recommends. 

Back in the late '80's I had a puppy go into anaphylactic shock from a corona vaccination. That was the last corona vaccination she ever got but never had problems with any others. But that is one reason why I let my vet do the vaccinating - I do not do them at home.

I think everybody just needs to trust their vet and do what they feel is best for their dogs. 

Andy


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

Andy, like you, I recently had all of my dogs to the vet to receive the boosters on vaccines as needed. My vet discussed with me what each needed and didn't need. No adverse reactions. I also had my equine vet out last Thursday to booster the vaccines they needed. He also talked with me about what was needed and not needed.

I trust my vets. I know from discussions with them that they are staying on top of research and literature regarding vaccines. After almost 20 years of using them, I know that they have my animals' best care in mind when they see them. I don't plan to make decisions based on what I read on the internet. I will discuss such information with them and I know that they will research to find the answer if they don't already know. I remember years ago when I first discussed CNM with my canine vet. She immediately did additional research, including keeping up to date via the CNM website. I referred a client of mine that has a dog with CNM to her.

So, until I have DVM or VMD behind my name, I will continue to trust my vets and vaccinate my animals.


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

Vicky,

You are fortunate to have a veterinarian who is up to date on current research and will openly discuss vaccine issues with you -- not every dog owner is so fortunate, and you are probably much more informed than the average dog owner.

Dog owners should do their homework on veterinary vaccines and discuss a protocol with their veterinary care provider _before_ they vaccinate their dogs.


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

Nice post Mr Atkinson!!


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

I agree with most of what Chis A. had to say with the caveat that it is important to me I communicate with my vet to make sure he understands the lives my dogs lead, how important my dogs are to me (including some sense of time and $$ spent on them), that he understands my concerns regarding health risk from over vaccination while at the same time wanting protection from disease. 

I view my vet as a partner in the health care of my dogs. Before we administer any meds, there is a discussion of pros/cons, other options, etc. 

Regarding rabies, we follow the state mandated vaccination protocol...period. For other contagious diseases, we generally reduce the vaccination frequency and monitor titers in the interim.

Tomorrow, I meet with the vet to discuss whether to vaccinate for Lyme, since Sinner will be in Wisconsin all summer.

It isn't a one-size-fits-all situation IMO.


----------



## D Osborn (Jul 19, 2004)

My young dogs all got Lepto, but no vet ( including mine in CT) says the vaccine for Lyme is all that great, and having had 2 dogs with it I am more inclined to treat with the vets blessings than wait for a test that may or may not be correct due to a variety of things including the vaccine.My biggest problem is that some vets discount the possiblity of lymes if they have had the vaccine-not to mention the other TBD out there.

I have been leary of Vaccines forever, as goldens get Cancer, and there is enough proof the two are related. But, we have rabies in this area, we have lepto and we have Parvo. So my dogs as young dogs get all of these and the others. They get Lepto every year, and Rabies according to State law-every 3 years, which I do about every 2 1/2.I was very thankful for that when I met the raccoon on my porch last spring. 

I think the key is communication. I have a phone call in to my genetics vet at UGA about another matter, and have picked up the phone and called Cornell to ask about these very things. I forward to my vet anything I get, but she is one of the few in this area who listens. 
I trust my vet, but she also trusts me to bring her new info and to give her good information about my animals-not like when I take my car to the mechanic and tell him it Whirred and clunked.


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

More information specifically on the *rabies* vaccine can be found at the following links if you are interested to learn more:

_Animal Wellness Magazine_ Article Vol. 8 Issue 6, *How Often Does he REALLY Need A Rabies Shot* Animal Wellness Magazine - devoted to natural health in animals

*The Rabies Challenge* Animal Wise Radio Interview
Listen to Animal Wise (scroll down to The Rabies Challenge 12/9/07)

*The Vaccine Challenge * Animal Talk Naturally Online Radio Show » The Vaccine Challenge - Show #91

*US Declared Canine-Rabies Free -- CDC Announces at Inaugural World Rabies Day Symposium * CDC Press Release - September 7, 2007


----------



## Janice Gunn (Jan 3, 2005)

My dog was a victim of a rabies vaccine reaction.
It gave her a highly aggressive cancerous tumor at the site of injection.
It changed my view on vaccines forever.
Thru this experience, I have learnt so very much, and I am so very wary.
I asked and asked my vet to report my case to the proper authorities.
He never did.
Obviously from reading your post Kris- this is not uncommon.

3 months after his rabies vaccine - our black lab got a nasal infection that has never left him. Even after spending thousands of dollars trying to help him to solve the issue, there was never any resolve. Now this condition is
slowly taking his life away......

Be thankful, very thankful if your dog has never had an adverse
reaction to vaccines.


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

Janice,

I am sorry to hear about your lab's reaction. 

My yellow lab, Meadow, developed a malignant mast cell tumor directly on the site of a redundant rabies shot (his former veterinarian never disclosed that she was giving him a 3 year rabies shot every 2 years) and you could see the prominent syringe hole in the center of the tumor.

Repeated surgeries failed to yield clean margins, the cancer metasticized throughout his body, and he died in July.


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

Channel 5 News WCVB Boston* Woman: Rabies Shot Killed my Poodle* May 28, 2008

http://www.thebostonchannel.com:80/news/16410586/detail.html?rss=bos&taf=bos


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Kris,

I'm envisioning headlines, if rabies vaccines were made optional for example, that would read something like:

"*Rabies killed my poodle*"... And the story would blame the government and our medical community for not properly controlling this disease.

Will you please detail what you see as the ideal solution, in your opinion? I've seen many of your posts, I understand your messages in terms of the risks that rabies vaccines apparently pose to our dogs. What is your solution? What would fix this?

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

Chris,

That is an excellent question. What is needed to fix the situation is rabies immunization laws based on science demonstrating long-term duration of immunity to the rabies vaccine by challenge so that dogs are not required to have rabies boosters any more often than is necessary to maintain immunity -- which will protect the human population as well as them.

This becomes more interesting in drawing the analogy with the human rabies vaccination. If you click on this link http://www.theodora.com/drugs/rabies_vaccine_rabavert_chiron.html for the Populations at Risk for Rabies sheet from Chiron Corporation, manufacturers of the RabAvert rabies vaccines for humans. Their pre-exposure vaccination recommendation for veterinarians, who are at greater risk than the general population for contracting rabies because their profession brings them into physical contact with potentially rabid animals, is for a “*Primary course. No serologic testing or booster vaccination.” *In other words, after the initial series of rabies vaccinations, it is not recommended that veterinarians receive further boosters or serological testing. 

The American Animal Hospital Association's 2003 Canine Vaccine Guidelines http://www.leerburg.com/special_report.htm reports on Page 18 that “*There is no indication that the immune system of canine patients functions in any way different from the human immune system. In humans, the epidemiological vigilance associated with vaccination is extremely well-developed and far exceeds similar efforts in animals whether companion or agricultural. This vigilance in humans indicates that immunity induced by vaccination in humans is extremely long lasting and, in most cases, life-long.”* This strongly suggests that, like the human rabies vaccine, the canine rabies vaccine may provide life-long immunity as well -- something which could be determined by long-term challenge studies.

A titer of 1:5 is considered adequate to confer immunity in humans and dogs, yet our dogs are required to be repeatedly boostered with the rabies vaccine no matter what their titer count is. At the age of 9, my Meadow qualified for a medical exemption under the law due to his metasticized cancer. He hadn't had a rabies booster since he was 6 years old and he had a titer count of 1:5,8000 -- more than 1,000 times the level at which he would be considered protected.


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

This model disclosure form belongs with the first post, but was too long to post.

*MODEL CANINE CORE VACCINE DISCLOSURE FORM*

Prepared by Kris L. Christine 

Vaccines have played a significant role in enabling animals to live longer and healthier lives. Thorough evaluations of the risks of the disease, and those potentially associated with the vaccine, compared to the benefits of vaccination for the patient, are necessary in crafting optimal health recommendations that include vaccination.

The proper application of vaccines to animal populations has enhanced their health and welfare, and prolonged their life-spans. The risks to animal health from non-vaccination are significant. However, vaccination is a potent medical procedure associated with both benefits and risks for the patient. Adverse events, including some that are potentially severe, can be unintended consequences of vaccination. Because vaccinating an animal which is already immune to a disease does not increase their immunity, but does expose them to the risk of adverse reactions, it is important to avoid overvaccination. Blood titers can help determine whether an animal’s antibody count is at protective levels.

The risks associated with the core canine diseases are as follows:

1. *Distemper *– high rates of morbidity and mortality from respiratory, gastrointestinal and neurological abnormalities; a widespread disease

2. *Parvovirus* – high rates of morbidity and mortality resulting primarily from gastrointestinal disease; this disease has worldwide distribution;

3. *Canine Adenovirus* – high rates of morbidity and mortality from liver dysfunction

4.  *Rabies* – nearly universally fatal neurological disease. Infected animals are a potential source for human infection, thus vaccination is mandated by law in most states.

The risks associated with vaccination are as follows: 

Possible adverse events from vaccination include failure to immunize, anaphylaxis, immunosuppression, autoimmune disorders such as hyper/hypothyroidism, polyarthritis, allergies, transient infections, and/or long-term infected carrier states. In addition, a causal association in cats between injection sites and the subsequent development of a malignant tumor is the subject of ongoing research.

Optimal immune responses are obtained by vaccines administered singly three to four weeks apart rather than in combination shots. Single vaccine administration also reduces the likelihood of adverse events as well as increasing the animal’s immune response. Only healthy animals should be vaccinated. 

Except for the rabies vaccine, manufacturers’ labeled revaccination recommendations are based on limited scientific data and do not contain information on the vaccine’s maximum duration of immunity. The tables below contain the minimum duration of immunity data from the canine vaccine studies performed by Dr. Ronald Schultz, Professor and Chair of the Pathobiological Sciences Department at the University of Wisconsin School of Veterinary Medicine, which form the scientific base of the American Animal Hospital’s 2003 Canine Vaccine Guidelines, Recommendations, and Supporting Literature.

If your animal experiences any of the following symptoms after vaccination, you should contact your veterinary care provider immediately: fever, vomiting, diarrhea, uncontrollable trembling, lack of coordination, seizures or a hard lump at the vaccination site which doesn’t disappear after a couple of weeks.

_________________________________________________________________________________________ 

Table 1: *Minimum Duration of Immunity for Canine Vaccines*

Vaccine Minimum Duration Methods Used to

Of Immunity Determine Immunity 

*Canine Distemper Virus* (CDV)

Rockborn Strain * 7 years/15 years challenge/serology*
Onderstepoort Strain * 5 years/9 years challenge/serology*

*Canine Adenovirus-2 *(CAV-2) *  7 years/9 years challenge-CAV-1/serology*
*Canine Parvovirus-2* (CPV-2) *  7 years challenge/serology*

*Canine Rabies * *  3 years/7 years challenge/serology*

Data from Duration of Immunity to Canine Vaccines: What we know and Don’t Know by Dr. Ronald D. Schultz, Professor and Chair, Department of Pathobiological Sciences at the University of Wisconsin School of Veterinary Medicine.

Note: Challenge studies are those in which an animal is vaccinated, isolated for a number of years, and then injected with high doses of virulent virus to test its immunity to disease. Serology is the method of counting antibody levels in the blood to determine an animal’s immunity.

*Rabies Shot Killed my Poodle* May 28, 2008 Channel 5 News WCVB http://www.thebostonchannel.com:80/news/16410586/detail.html?rss=bos&taf=bos

*Duration of Immunity to Canine Vaccines: What We Know and Don't Know*, Dr. Ronald Schultz http://www.cedarbayvet.com/duration_of_immunity.htm 

*What Everyone Needs to Know about Canine Vaccines,* Dr. Ronald Schultz http://www.puliclub.org/CHF/AKC2007Conf/What Everyone Needs to Know About Canine Vaccines.htm 

*World Small Animal Veterinary Association 2007 Vaccine Guidelines* http://www.wsava.org/SAC.htm Scroll down to Vaccine Guidelines 2007 (PDF) 

The *2003 American Animal Hospital Association's Canine Vaccine Guidelines *are accessible online at http://www.leerburg.com/special_report.htm .

The *2006 American Animal Hospital Association's Canine Vaccine Guidelines *are downloadable in PDF format at http://www.aahanet.org/PublicDocumen...s06Revised.pdf .

Veterinarian, Dr. Robert Rogers,has an excellent presentation on veterinary vaccines at http://www.newvaccinationprotocols.com/

October 1, 2002 _DVM Newsletter_ article entitled,* AVMA, AAHA to Release Vaccine Positions*, http://www.dvmnewsmagazine.com/dvm/article/articleDetail.jsp?id=35171

July 1, 2003 _DVM Newsletter _article entitled, *What Do We Tell Our Clients?*, Developing thorough plan to educate staff on changing vaccine protocols essential for maintaining solid relationships with clients and ensuring quality care http://www.dvmnewsmagazine.com/dvm/article/articleDetail.jsp?id=61696

July 1, 2003, _DVM Newsletter _ article, *Developing Common Sense Strategies for Fiscal Responsibility: Using an interactive template to plan service protocol changes *http://www.dvmnewsmagazine.com/dvm/article/articleDetail.jsp?id=61694

_Animal Wellness Magazine_ Article Vol. 8 Issue 6, *How Often Does he REALLY Need A Rabies Shot* Animal Wellness Magazine - devoted to natural health in animals

*The Rabies Challenge* Animal Wise Radio Interview
Listen to Animal Wise (scroll down to The Rabies Challenge 12/9/07)

*The Vaccine Challenge * Animal Talk Naturally Online Radio Show » The Vaccine Challenge - Show #91

*US Declared Canine-Rabies Free -- CDC Announces at Inaugural World Rabies Day Symposium * CDC Press Release - September 7, 2007

Rabies Prevention -- United States, 1991 Recommendations of the Immunization Practices Advisory Committee (ACIP), *Center for Disease Control's Morbidity and Mortality Weekly* March 22, 1991 / 40(RR03);1-19 http://www.cdc.gov/mmwr/preview/mmwrhtml/00041987.htm *"A fully vaccinated dog or cat is unlikely to become infected with rabies, although rare cases have been reported (48). In a nationwide study of rabies among dogs and cats in 1988, only one dog and two cats that were vaccinated contracted rabies (49). All three of these animals had received only single doses of vaccine; no documented vaccine failures occurred among dogs or cats that had received two vaccinations. "*


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

*Holistic Vet Advocates Alternative Pet Care* http://www.post-gazette.com/pg/08162/888634-338.stm
Tuesday, June 10, 2008 By Susan Banks, Pittsburgh Post-Gazette

"I think poor nutrition is responsible for a majority of the chronic
disease we see in animals, and [too many] vaccines are a close second."

"When it comes to vaccines, he's of the unwavering opinion that they
are given too often, sometimes causing long-term effects that may not
be immediately apparent. Certain cancers have been linked to vaccines,
and it is thought some autoimmune problems and perhaps seizure
disorders are also triggered by boosters. "


----------



## labdoc (Apr 18, 2003)

Kris L. Christine said:


> *Holistic Vet Advocates Alternative Pet Care* http://www.post-gazette.com/pg/08162/888634-338.stm
> Tuesday, June 10, 2008 By Susan Banks, Pittsburgh Post-Gazette
> 
> "I think poor nutrition is responsible for a majority of the chronic
> ...


Who would quote manure like this? Animals are living longer largely due to better nutrition and disease prevention by vaccinations and modern medicine. An opinion like this would be the same as me being quoted saying that Kris L. Christine's long, bold, red and black posts cause cancer. I can make the statement, some can take it as gospel, but it is still unfounded. Yes some side effects can occur, but more animals are protected than are ever harmed. As far as ongoing Ron Schultz quotes, we all know where he stands. He has an anus and has the right to an opinion. That is what many of his ideas are, opinion only. 

Fact, I have a Great Pyrenes in my practice that has had rabies titers run yearly. Between year 4 and 5 the titer dropped below 1:5. Given current ideas on protective titers (not true fact), this dog is no longer protected. Ron Schultz would have me not vaccinate her, exposing me, the owner, and the dog to a potential risk of rabies. Too great a risk considering rabies is fatal and once symptoms develop, cannot be treated or prevented. The good news is that Kris is free to have an opinion and not vaccinate her dogs. The bad news is that if her dogs respond like the one above, we are all at increased risk to disease because her animal is potentially unprotected.


----------



## md11pilot (May 14, 2006)

Perhaps the chief benefit of the Internet has been the "democratization" of information; no longer is it easy for DVMs and pharmaceutical companies to "control" the "facts" that are disseminated to the people. We, the common man, now have access to information on both sides of any argument. 

It is clear - and understandable - that many vets will fight the scientifically established findings and recommendations that Kris has posted directly from the veterinary research community and label them as "manure"...it threatens the "vaccine hook" which vets use to bring clients through the door and bolster their bottom lines.

Armed with information from ALL sides of the vaccine issue, I think we, as pet owners, are better equipped to make informed decisions on the best care for our animals and not just what is the most profitable course of action for drug manufacturers and vet practices. JMO.


----------



## Billie (Sep 19, 2004)

labdoc said:


> Who would quote manure like this? Animals are living longer largely due to better nutrition and disease prevention by vaccinations and modern medicine. An opinion like this would be the same as me being quoted saying that Kris L. Christine's long, bold, red and black posts cause cancer. I can make the statement, some can take it as gospel, but it is still unfounded. Yes some side effects can occur, but more animals are protected than are ever harmed. As far as ongoing Ron Schultz quotes, we all know where he stands. He has an anus and has the right to an opinion. That is what many of his ideas are, opinion only.
> 
> Fact, I have a Great Pyrenes in my practice that has had rabies titers run yearly. Between year 4 and 5 the titer dropped below 1:5. Given current ideas on protective titers (not true fact), this dog is no longer protected. Ron Schultz would have me not vaccinate her, exposing me, the owner, and the dog to a potential risk of rabies. Too great a risk considering rabies is fatal and once symptoms develop, cannot be treated or prevented. The good news is that Kris is free to have an opinion and not vaccinate her dogs. The bad news is that if her dogs respond like the one above, we are all at increased risk to disease because her animal is potentially unprotected.


Thanks labdoc- SO refreshing to see a vet who still has some common sense.
I vaccinate my dogs annually, and every 3 years for rabies- and have no plans on changing that.
Kris should not shove this info down our throats,if people decide to not protect their pets thats their business but with less people vaccinating, just watch- the big diseases will make a comeback and more dogs will be harmed in the long run-
also, adding- my vet has no interest in getting funds from me on vaccines, I do my own vaccines, my vet gets plenty from me without having me in for annual vaccines, etc. I dont believe that is why vets who are pro vaccine, are- I think they believe that the vaccinations will cause more protection for our pets than harm in most cases. Do the people who believe dog vaccines are unsafe, also not vaccinate their children?


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

md11pilot said:


> It is clear - and understandable - that many vets will fight the scientifically established findings and recommendations that Kris has posted directly from the veterinary research community and label them as "manure"...it threatens the "vaccine hook" which vets use to bring clients through the door and bolster their bottom lines.


If I believed this I would find another vet. What an awful thing to say about the folks we have to trusts our dogs lives and well being to? My vet, not being a sport dog specialist, is always open to discuss issues that I may read about or question. He does research if necessary. When we discussed the rabies vaccine, he was all for the once every 3 years. He has clients that "insist" on every year. 

You have to choose for yourself, opt for internet generated health care programs for your dog, or get a vet you trust and make decisions together.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

> "I think poor nutrition is responsible for a majority of the chronic
> disease we see in animals, and [too many] vaccines are a close second."


This is only my opinion, but I think the above is manure too.

Keeping current on shots regards,


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

> It is clear - and understandable - that many vets will fight the scientifically established findings and recommendations that Kris has posted directly from the veterinary research community and label them as "manure"...i


This is the problem-the quotes that she posts are mixed in with opinions NOT from the accepted veterinary community but from anywhere and everywhere she can find them on the internet to support her side of the argument. Anyone can cut and paste from the Internet but that doesn't mean they are knowlegible or are promoting the most current information. As with any info you find on the Internet, reader beware. Your veterinarian should still be your source to answer questions for vaccinations in your area.


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

2tall said:


> If I believed this I would find another vet. What an awful thing to say about the folks we have to trusts our dogs lives and well being to? You have to choose for yourself, opt for internet generated health care programs for your dog, or get a vet you trust and make decisions together.


*2tall,*

Just so that you know where the "vaccine hook" quote that md11pilot used came from -- it came from a veterinary trade journal and was written by a veterinarian (Dr. Jim Irwin). 

From a July 1, 2003 *DVM* article entitled, *What Do We Tell Our Clients? *, http://www.dvmnewsmagazine.com/dvm/article/articleDetail.jsp?id=61696, "It has finally happened. The American Animal Hospital Association (AAHA) has released canine vaccine guidelines. Some practitioners may dread it and consider the recommendations as a 'practice buster.' ......The concern of course is the loss of our 'vaccine hook.' "

You are absolutely correct that vaccine decisions should be made *with* a veterinary care provider you trust, and you need to do your homework in order to make an *informed* decision.


----------



## ghak99 (Jun 1, 2007)

> "I think poor nutrition is responsible for a majority of the chronic disease we see in animals, and [too many] vaccines are a close second."


 
........







.............


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Most ACL injuries occur when the dog is running or jogging. Therefore we should never let our dogs run or jog again. That would prevent ACL injuries. 

I love logical, reasonable and balanced solutions. 



/Paul

Knee Jerk Solutions INC.


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

ghak99 said:


> ........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG love the smilie. Perfect!


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Is that smilie one of our choices here or did you import it, (from Panama or Mexico maybe? Great choice in the context. And thanks /Paul, you have helped me with a question posed on another thread, I promise to never let my dog walk or run again


----------



## labdoc (Apr 18, 2003)

md11pilot said:


> Perhaps the chief benefit of the Internet has been the "democratization" of information; no longer is it easy for DVMs and pharmaceutical companies to "control" the "facts" that are disseminated to the people. We, the common man, now have access to information on both sides of any argument.
> 
> It is clear - and understandable - that many vets will fight the scientifically established findings and recommendations that Kris has posted directly from the veterinary research community and label them as "manure"...it threatens the "vaccine hook" which vets use to bring clients through the door and bolster their bottom lines.
> 
> Armed with information from ALL sides of the vaccine issue, I think we, as pet owners, are better equipped to make informed decisions on the best care for our animals and not just what is the most profitable course of action for drug manufacturers and vet practices. JMO.


md11, you caught us. Veterinarians take an oath to not give out information so that we can support our "Bill Gates" incomes. What have you been smoking? For the record, my clients appreciate the extra information I give them and I allow them to assist in educated decisions. Others like yourself apparently, only have enough information to be dangerous. Claiming the internet as the great equilizer and claiming that veterinarians and phamaceutical companies are preventing information access are two examples of your ignorance.

Although vaccine recommendations are individualized, in general I recommend rabies every three years, DA2PP every three years (on opposite years to lessen antigen numbers), and Lepto yearly as it has increased in prevalence in our area. No one can legitimately dispute the rabies and lepto intervals as both are potentially zoonotic, and if you fail to give those at FDA intervals, kiss your license goodbye if you have an outbreak and human exposure. I believe you will find these to be reasonable recommendations based on our current vaccine knowledge. I am not "hooking" anyone and will gladly run titers for any client trying to extend the DA2PP interval. 

Lastly, as I had no clue about the Rabies Challenge Fund, I visited their website. I applaud their efforts in extending the duration of immunity studies for rabies. This is important and potentially beneficial research for sure which may reduce those occasional animals who have severe vaccine side effects. Unfortunately the "facts" are still out and anyone who claims otherwise is just voicing another opinion.


----------



## Brevard Arndt (Jul 2, 2003)

Just a question. Do you have yourself and children given "Booster shots" for all the childhood diseases annually? Of course you know there was an outbreak of Small Pox in Africa a couple of years ago. 

After almost losing our Boykin Spaniel to Autoimmune hemophhilic anemia our veterinarian agreed that annual boosters would create more problems than they would solve. Since then I only have my dogs vaccinated for rabies, every three years in NC and bordatella if they are boarded. 

Prior to that I was one of the "want to do the best for my dog people" and did the annual boosters, etc. Not anymore. 

You do what you think is right and I will do the same. No argument here.


----------



## 3blackdogs (Aug 23, 2004)

Moosetogooseranch said:


> Everytime I have been to the vet they always want to vaccinate and revaccinte if you don't have records with that vet. I don't want to give my pets any shots I don't absolutely need too.


MTGR, not directed at you, but a general comment:

Under those circumstances you describe (vet has no records of your dog) is that a bad or good thing? Isn't it the responsibility of the owner to provide the proper medical records to a vet who is not familiar with their dog? If you can't supply any vaccination history on the animal, you give the vet no choice but to take a conservative approach. 

I think one has to weigh the vaccination risk versus the risk and prevalence of the disease, and not take a blanket approach as some advocate. Is your dog a house pet that just sees the backyard and gets leash-walks down the street, or is it a field trial dog that goes south for 4 months on a winter trip, campaigns in 9 different states and is exposed to a lot of other dogs? Do you live in a Lepto or Lymes hot spot like we have here? (BTW, my dogs have been on the rabies 3 year schedule for years and years.)

Believe me, I'm not a pro-vaccine-no-matter-what fan. I used to own a mare that developed a severe vaccine reaction as an adult horse. Seemingly out of nowhere. We tried all kinds of different approaches (different manufacturers, single vac as opposed to '4-in-1, prophylactic treatment before the shot, etc) and couldn't isolate the issue to be virus/vac/strain/serovar or even drug manufacturer specific. 

The first time she reacted, it was bad. The second time (to a completely different shot) it was worse, much worse. While she ended up ok, she was very sick and out of training for months. She was a very talented show horse, that got hauled around to different horseshow venues to compete, and therefore exposed to a lot of different animals and environments. The care treatment plan for her was going to be very different than the horse in the next stall who was a pet and used for local trail rides.

So I saw what a vac reaction can do, and I have an appreciation for what can go wrong. And I can't imagine how traumatic it would be to lose an animal to that. I came close. In my mare's case, she had been on the standard recommended vaccination schedule for the first 3 years of her life with no incident. 

Bottom line, get educated, know your dog's history and ask good questions of your vet. Hopefully you and he/she will have a collaborative relationship and come up with a plan that works for the geography, the lifestyle and the individual needs of the dog. If you're not satisfied with that, go elsewhere. But don't rely on internet boards as the sole source of 'truth'. Keep in mind that it's an open forum and a lot of extreme opinions can be presented as fact, with careful editing of 'soundbites' as quotes, including journal articles. And any vet that thinks of vaccines - or the limitation thereof - as a 'practice-buster'...well, c'mon. I think that falls under the "don't indict an entire population due to the conveniently quoted soundbite of one" doctrine.


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

*Arkansas Veterinary Medical Association* http://www.arkvetmed.org/new.html
*RABIES VACCINATIONS
New Recommendations*

Recommendations for maintaining adequate pre-exposure immunization status: *A routine booster every two years is NOT recommended since the newer cell culture vaccines often confer adequate antibody levels for 5 to 8 years and risk of adverse reactions is increased by frequent boosters.* The standard pre-exposure recommendation for veterinarians practicing in an area with enzootic rabies is serologic testing every two years with booster vaccination when the antibody titer falls below the acceptable level, i.e. 1:5 by RFFIT.


----------



## Lisa Van Loo (Jan 7, 2003)

I'd rather take my chances with a possible rabies vaccine reaction, than my chances with a RABIES reaction. One causes inconvenient vet visits. One is 100% fatal once symptoms start. I make my money determining corporate risk, but even a non-expert should be able to figure out the risk-benefit analysis on this one.

CDC has been issuing frequent notices via ProMed and other outlets to public health professionals about the increase in human rabies. The biggest factor in this is over-urbanization of our society. Used to be, people knew and understood the risks of rabies, and vaccinated. Now, it is all theoretical, cerebral, an item for discussion on some chat board. How many peopl (outside the veterinary profession) have seen a rabid animal? I have, and it is not pleasant. It is an excruciatingly painful disease, that is (I am old, I get to repeat myself) 100% fatal once symptoms start.

Wildlife doesn't go away just because we pave over their habitat. There is considerable urban and suburban wildlife, so plenty of opportunity for rabies to jump from wildlife, to your dog, to YOU. When a rabid animal is discovered, ALL contacts with that animal, human and animal, are tracked down. The humans start post-exposure prophylaxis, and the animals' vaccination status is determined. Unvaccinated animals are euthanized, out-of-hand. This is not a negotiable point. It is a public health matter.

Personally, I do not want to be one of those people who wishes they woulda-coulda-shoulda vaccinated their dogs on the required schedule, but now that the raccoon they killed came back positive for rabies, it's too late to reconsider. Vaccinated pets are the buffer, the shield that stands between us and rabid wildlife. Without vaccinated pets, we stand to see an increase in human cases. Come to think of it, we already are seeing this increase.

Lisa


----------



## Golddogs (Feb 3, 2004)

I trust my Vet. We have been with the same group since the mid 70's and every animal I have ever owned has gone there. Until last year she did not choose to use the 3 year Rabies vacine because of reactions she had heard and read about. We also choose to do a yearly because of how and where my dogs are hunted. We will now do a 3 year because she is comfortable with it. We do Lymes, Lepto, Bordatella because of what my dogs are exposed to also.

I appreciate everything my Vet does for me and my dogs and believe she has their best interest at heart. I am more concerned of injury while training or hunting than of vacine reaction. Over vacinate...no. But do what will keep them safe and healthy.


----------



## DrCharlesBortellPhD (Sep 27, 2008)

Lisa 100% correct!! Let me illustrate an example that happened to me about
1 1/2 yrs ago. When living in Allentown, the apartment comlex was the only one that allowed dogs. There were over 500 dogs on the premises. About a third of these were not vaccinated for rabies & other factors. There was a severe outbreak/occurance of rabies - raccoons in area were affected. They
are bones & food scraps left by the dumpsters. These bones strewed about the ground were assesible to the dogs to chew on. (siliva from raccoons on bones). This was a great concern to the local health dept.
Within a week of the initial outbreak, I was attacked and bitten by a pitbull
a neighbor rescue from a 'fighting ring'. This dog had no vaccination history.
The owners refused to quarantine the dog and moved away in the middle of the night. Four days after being bitten, the doctor sad the 'window' for safety was passed and I needed the series of shots. Well, story short - I got about 1/2 of them. Found I had reactions in the series - breathing and the shots were affecting my heart (had severe MI in 1999). I had a dilemma, to risk the shot with my health on the line or risk death if the dog was rabid - no cure once rabies sets in. Doctors said continue & my personal doctor said no. I was given 1 week to decide. Day I was to start shots again, I received a phone call from the local health dept - the dog that bit me was reported alive and unaffected (14 days after bite). Said shot were optional now, but not sure if I should continue. Agonizing over the decision, I finally decined the further shots. Fortunately the dog was not a carrier of rabies. But the fact remains of the public health concerns. I was told that if ever I am bitten again, esp by wild animals, I will face a major problem. Since I never finished the series, revaccination (series) will pose a greater risk to my health but there will be no choice, I must get the shots.
As Lisa said, the risk to everyone's health & well being (human & dogs) is paramount. No excuses. A vaccinated dog (cat, etc) is the barrier to prevent a outbreak in the human population. Look at the population and death related to rabies before vaccinations were available. Non-vaccinated dogs (rabies & other) is not only jeopardizing humans but the dog population (breeds) as a whole. Charlie


----------



## Polarsled (Oct 6, 2008)

This thread has nothing to do with not vaccinating your dog. It is about how often to vaccinate. If you do your research, you will see that most often there is no need to vaccinate for rabies every year. After doing my own research and asking questions, I completely agree with what this thread is about. I will not get my dog vaccinated every year for rabies, even if I had to in my state.


----------



## Lisa Van Loo (Jan 7, 2003)

Polarsled said:


> I will not get my dog vaccinated every year for rabies, even if I had to in my state.


This is exactly where people go off the rails. If your dog is ever exposed to a rabid animal (and they don't have to be bitten, just in close proximity), and you have not vaccinated according to your state's requirements, your dog will be euthanized. Period.

I think one other thing people need to be aware of, is that an "adverse reaction" covers a wide gamut of things, from "my dog was sleepy after the shot" to real complicated reactions. With the increased awareness of rabies vaccination on the internet, it's no surprise there are increased reports of vaccine reactions. Poeple are looking for a problem,a nd reporting every post-vaccination red bump as a "reaction". 

I am not minimizing those cases where a dog really, truly had a severe reaction to a vaccination. These happen, but do so rarely. The problem with the approaches being advocated on the internet, is that they do not take into consideration the individuality of canine immune systems. This is why states, in deciding Public Health law, set time limits for vaccinations. Better to vaccinate frequently and be sure a majority of the canine population is covered, than to use "by guess and by golly" AKA statistical avearges. Statistical averages were used to develop the every-3-years protocol now common in many states. Some dogs do not maintain immunity beyond 3 years, ergo the 3-year cutoff. And it is irresponsible to draw parallels between human post-vaccination titer levels and canine. They are not even remotely the same, and immune systems work considerably differently between the two species.

People don't always understand what they read on the internet. And many do not run titers on their dogs. They just get the shot and think they are covered for life "because I read it on the internet". This has caused at least 3 rabies outbreaks that were triggered by a canine bridge between rabid wildlife and humans in the past couple of years. People think the "facts" say they don't have to vaccinate. Epidemiology is telling us otherwise. A vaccinated canine (and feline, and equine) population has been the wall protecting humans from rabies for over 40 years. Now, that wall is crumbling. I don't know about you, but I am not at all comfortable with the idea that someone I love may contract rabies and die because someone else did not wish to vaccinate their dogs.

To me, this is not, nor should ever be, relegated to an academic discussion. 

Rabies is real.

Lisa


----------



## Polarsled (Oct 6, 2008)

Are you saying the states are wrong to go to a 3 year vaccination requirement on rabies. I for one am not for over vaccinating a dog just because a small few "may" not stay imune for the 3 years. Most of that reason is the vaccination never took properly in the first place. One reason being most people vaccinate at too early of an age. There is evidence many stay imune for much longer. I agree with my Vet, and my studies, most of this over vaccination comes from corporate greed. I will stay on the 3 year program and if the State allowed us to vaccinate according to Titer's, I would do that also. Without having to get into any type of argument, I think this is one of those subjects that many will not agree upon.

Thanks


----------



## Lisa Van Loo (Jan 7, 2003)

Polarsled said:


> Are you saying the states are wrong to go to a 3 year vaccination requirement on rabies.


No, the 1-year vs. 3-year is based on the vaccine formulation. States that have an every-3-year regulation on the books do so based on the fact that you must use the 3-year vaccine.

While I will not argue that you should trust your vet (and you should), where rabies and public health are concerned, this is one fight you cannot win. Should your dog ever be exposed to a rabid animal, his vaccination status will be quastioned. If his vaccination was outside the legal limit, he will be euthanized. Right or wrong, this is a matter of law. It has to be black and white, no gray areas, because human health is concerned. In order to change the law, the burden of proof must be shown beyond a reasonable doubt that any new vaccination protocol is safe, and effective at preventing HUMAN rabies. Remember, we do not have universal rabies vaccination for dogs to protect THEM, it is to protect US. 

You may choose to vaccinate as you wish. However, absent the abstract, cerebral, internet discussions, rabies is a real disease, and a real threat, particularly in the Eastern half of the US (all 3 2007 dog-to-human rabies contacts were in the Eastern US). If you choose to not vaccinate as the law dictates, you stand the real risk of losing your dogs. This is a consequence of your actions, and you have to know this going into the situation. Has your vet discussed this with you?

Greed of vets has nothing *nothing* to do with it. Neither does vaccine company greed. Most rabies vaccine doses are given free or at reduced cost (local rabies clinics are still free in many locales, particularly rural ones). Rabies vaccination is legally mandated because rabies is a serious, 100% fatal disease, that occurs in all mammalian species. 

You are free tpmake choices as you wish. But what saddens me is that people like yourself jump to choices based not on fact, but on internet rhetoric. Rhetoric which, in this case, usually comes from apartment-dweling urbanites with no grasp of how things work in the real world. The reality is, wildlife rabies is on the upswing. And after many decades of no canine rabies cases, now we are starting to see them again as well. And human rabies is on the rise. Rabies is not nor has been anywhere close to being eradicated. Vaccination of dogs, cats, and livestock is our only protection against this disease. Please check out the CDC page on rabies before jumping to any decision you may later regret. Get the facts. And then get your dogs vaccinated.

http://www.cdc.gov/rabies/

Lisa


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

Lisa Van Loo said:


> No, the 1-year vs. 3-year is based on the vaccine formulation. States that have an every-3-year regulation on the books do so based on the fact that you must use the 3-year vaccine.


I didn't realize this was true, so I did learn something from this thread.

Thanks Lisa

Jeff 

in a 3 year vaccine state


----------



## Polarsled (Oct 6, 2008)

What I am in complete agreement with is our dogs should be vaccinated for rabies. What I don't do and never will is believe everything I read, that goes for both sides of this argument. Obviously your research has brought you to one conclusion and mine, another. If you have time, do some research on how many dogs that had been vaccinated at least once in there life, has come down with rabies. From my research, it is only if the original vaccination did not take affect. Don't get me wrong, I am not against vaccination, it is definately needed. You say money is not a factor in the vaccination schedule, it most certainly is. I am not talking about the Vets, I am talking about the company's that manufacture this product, they do not give it away for free. I think you will find these company's are (were) funding the push to keep vaccination at 1 year intervals.
Lisa, I completely agree with you that these dogs need vaccination. Also, if your dog comes in close contact with a rabid animal, there are other options these states use, not just death. That is why there are laws that allow dogs being imported from other country's to be quaranteened (sp), they have no idea if this dog come in contact with an animal that has rabies.


----------



## Lisa Van Loo (Jan 7, 2003)

I think you are confusing two different things. There is efficacy and length of effectiveness of a vaccine, and then there is black-letter law. Effectiveness of vaccines is determined by scientific method, not internet discussion. Work is being done to determine whether a different (perhaps 5-year) vaccination schedule will be just as effective. Until such time as the evidence overwhelmingly points out the safety of such a schedule, however, the rabies laws will remain as they are. 

The laws regarding rabies are there to protect humans from this disease. If they were there because of corporate greed, then why isn't it legally mandated to vaccinate against distemper, parvo, etc? The short answer is that humans don't get these diseases, therefore whether you vaccinate for them or not is entirely up to you.

Rabies protection laws are there for a reason. Humans are very close to domestic animals. And domestic animals can come into contact with rabid wildlife. Yes, it really is that simple. This is why the rabies laws exist. I highly recommend that anyone following this discussion get ahold of a copy of their state's rabies protection law. You may have your eyes opened.

I'm not sure where you got the impression that dogs coming into the US from overseas are quarantined. They are not. They must, however, have been vaccinated for rabies at least 30 days before crossing any border into this country. Puppies under 3 months can come in, but must be kept on their owner's premises until they are old enough to vaccinate. I know. I have imported many dogs over the years, including the one in my avatar. Failure to show proof of vaccination results in confiscation and destruction of the imported dog, in every case. 

There is also a flipside to most rabies laws (again, study the one for your state before making any vaccination decision). These laws not only apply to animals which come into contact with wildlife; they also apply when the unthinkable happens and Blackie, or Brownie, or Blondie bites someone, or scratches them hard enough to break skin. In every case, unvaccinated dogs must be destroyed. This is because the only way to tell for sure if an animal has rabies is to dissect the brain, which cannot be done on a living animal. The head is removed and sent to the state (sorry to be so graphic, but I am making a point here). If your dog has not been vaccinated within the state-mandated time period (1-year, or 3-year, depending on vaccine used), it is considered unvaccinated, and will be destroyed. Again, this is for the good of the bitten party, who stands to go through a series of painful post-exposure treatments if the status of the biting dog is not known. Dogs legally vaccinated do not have to go through this, but *do* have to be quarantined, usually at the county animal shelter, and usually at the owner's expense (depending on state law, there may be other penalties as well).

In instances where a dog ahs had contact with a rabid animal, unvaccinated dogs (using the black-letter law definition of unvaccinated, as above) are destroyed. Vaccinated dogs are not, but are quarantined, and re-vaccinated. The reson for these precautions is because rabies has a long incubation period. A dog exposed to rabies can appear normal for days, weeks, or even months, before showing symptoms. In the meantime, how many people would have come into contact with that dog? It is easier to stop an outbreak in its tracks by simply destroying any unvaccinated dog that has been bitten or scratched by a rabid animal. That way, there is no "coulda, shoulda, woulda" despearate attempt to track down every person who came into contact with that dog after the rabid animal incident. From the time the dog is exposed to rabies, until it deveopls symptoms itself, *every* human it is in contact with is now at risk of developing rabies. Every one must be tracked down, and given treatment. Think how many people that might be in the case of a competition dog or therapy dog. It can add up to the hundreds in some instances, or even thousands (as happened with a rabid horse at a race meet a year or two ago). Their treatments are paid for by your tax dollars. And they won't be too happy with *you* in the bargain.

I highly recommend that nobody change their vaccination schedules until the laws change. Or, if you do, be prepared to accept the consequences of your actions. Read your state's laws, so you really understand what those consequences are. No "grounsdswell of opposition" fired by the internet wil get those laws changed. Refusing to vaccinate your dogs to make a point will noot change the laws. Only well-documented, controlled research will do that. Choosing to not boost your dog because you want to make a statement is your choice. But remember, you are choosing to disobey a valid law, and as an adult, must take responsibility and blame for any fallout that occurs. 

Eyes Wide Open Regards;

Lisa


----------



## Polarsled (Oct 6, 2008)

If anybody gets bored and is interested in the topic on vaccinations, do some research on Dr. Tom Phillips D.V.M Ph.D, and Dr. Ronald Schultz Ph.D immunologist and Professor/Chairman of Department of Pathobiological Sciences, School of Vetenary Medicine, University of Wisconsin. There are others out there, this is just a start.
What some of us don't understand, it is not the vaccination that protects these dogs from the pathogens, it is it's own immune system. These vaccinations do not 'attack' a disease, they ARE the disease. Once the immune system is exposed, antibodies are formed, most of the time for the dogs life, if not for many years. Only the immune response to Toxins require boosters, NO Toxin vaccines are currently used for dogs and cats. In most cases, revaccination fails to stimulate a secondary response as a result of
interference by existing antibodies. This is one reason there is research showing we have been vaccinating to early in a puppy's life, it still has the mothers antibodies, and some of these vaccines do not take.
Booster shots do not work when your dog's system ALREADY has antibodies
from previous vaccinations. Those existing antibodies neutralize the booster shot. Over vaccination destroys your dog's immune system.
Most Veterinary immunologists agree routine vaccinations are probably the worst thing we do for our animals. They cause all types of illnesses, and chronic diseases. The Rabies vaccine is probably responsible for more long term health problems than any other vaccine. There is now evidence showing that one rabies vaccination is good for many years, and probably for life.
If you have a choice, give your dog the 'Killed' vaccine, not the 'Modified-Live'
and not within 4 weeks of any other vaccine. This is if you are going to follow your States law. If you were to only give it once, you would want to give the 'Modified-Live', which has been proven to get an immune response from you dog that would probably protect him/her for life, but, if you are going to follow the 1 or 3 year plan, this would be too much for your dog to be given multiple times.
One last note, a dogs titer levels will rise and fall throughout its lifetime, researche has now shown, any level of titer for that disease, shows an immunity to that disease. 
I would not expect everyone to have the same opinions on this subject, but when one person gives there opinion as "Exact", it rubs me the wrong way. Most of us have the ability to research, think for ourselves, and form our own opinions. 

Thanks


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

Lisa Van Loo said:


> There is also a flipside to most rabies laws (again, study the one for your state before making any vaccination decision). These laws not only apply to animals which come into contact with wildlife; they also apply when the unthinkable happens and Blackie, or Brownie, or Blondie bites someone, or scratches them hard enough to break skin. In every case, unvaccinated dogs must be destroyed.


In North Carolina, 
Any dog or cat (regardless of rabies vaccination status) that bites a person must be confined and observed for a 10-day period of time per NC Statute 130A-196. The local health director designates the location and conditions of the10-day confinement. At home confinement is NOT guaranteed but may be allowed at the discretion of the local health director.
If the dog/cat does die or develop clinical symptoms suggestive of rabies during the 10-day confinement period
submit the head for rabies diagnostic testing. If the dog or cat does not die or develop clinical signs suggestive of
rabies during the 10-day confinement period then it can be concluded that the dog/cat was not shedding rabies virus in its saliva at the time of the bite.




Lisa Van Loo said:


> In instances where a dog ahs had contact with a rabid animal, unvaccinated dogs (using the black-letter law definition of unvaccinated, as above) are destroyed. Vaccinated dogs are not, but are quarantined, and re-vaccinated.


Apparently euthanasia is not mandatory for exposed unvaccinated dogs in NC

Here is what the North Carolina Law says

§ 130A-197. Infected dogs and cats to be destroyed; protection of vaccinated dogs and cats.

When the local health director reasonably suspects that a dog or cat has been exposed to the saliva or nervous tissue of a proven rabid animal or animal reasonably suspected of having rabies that is not available for laboratory diagnosis, the dog or cat shall be considered to have been exposed to rabies. A dog or cat exposed to rabies shall be destroyed immediately by its owner, the county Animal Control Officer or a peace officer unless the dog or cat has been vaccinated against rabies in accordance with this Part and the rules of the Commission more than three weeks prior to being exposed, and is given a booster dose of rabies vaccine within three days of the exposure. *As an alternative to destruction, the dog or cat may be quarantined at a facility approved by the local health director for a period up to six months*, and under reasonable conditions imposed by the local health director.


----------



## Polarsled (Oct 6, 2008)

Lisa, I do not argue the letter of the law, but we all can make our own decisions based on many factors. I am basing mine on my research, beliefs, and statistics. I am not going to overvaccinate my dog just because the laws are outdated. The chances of my dog becoming rabid after one successful vaccination is almost 0. You may believe giving many vaccinations to your dog does no harm, I believe otherwise. Fines, quaranteens, etc. that does not bother me because the chance of it happening in my 'neck of the wood', is again, almost 0. There is NOTHING that says you have to obey the law, just know there are consequences for not doing it, and make your decision from there.


----------



## Lisa Van Loo (Jan 7, 2003)

Polarsled said:


> Most of us have the ability to research, think for ourselves, and form our own opinions.


When it comes to rabies vaccination, the only opinion that counts is the state's. 

Lisa


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

From the CDC site:

What happens if my pet (cat, dog, ferret) is bitten by a wild animal?

Any animal bitten or scratched by either a wild, carnivorous mammal or a bat that is not available for testing should be regarded as having been exposed to rabies. Unvaccinated dogs, cats, and ferrets exposed to a rabid animal should be euthanized immediately. If the owner is unwilling to have this done, the animal should be placed in strict isolation for 6 months and vaccinated 1 month before being released. Animals with expired vaccinations need to be evaluated on a case-by-case basis. Dogs and cats that are currently vaccinated are kept under observation for 45 days.

==

From Wikipedia:

In non-vaccinated humans, rabies is almost invariably fatal after neurological symptoms have developed, but prompt post-exposure vaccination may prevent the virus from progressing. There are only six known cases of a person surviving symptomatic rabies...

===

This means in all human history... 6.

===



Polarsled said:


> ...Most of us have the ability to research, think for ourselves, and form our own opinions.


While I do find the research interesting, I lack the medical training to reach an opinion NOT to vaccinate according to law.

It's a more difficult decision for me on things like lepto where my vet does NOT routinely vaccinate...


----------



## Polarsled (Oct 6, 2008)

Lisa, yes, there is a confinement period for dogs coming to the U.S that do not have rabies vaccination, or within 30 days. This is what I was referring to. I was in Iraq for 4 years, and this is what we had to do. You can look it up on cdc.gov website


----------



## Polarsled (Oct 6, 2008)

I agree, rabies vaccination in the U.S has been very successful. I am not saying not to vaccinate. I am questioning the validity of our vaccination process. 75% of rabies cases in the U.S come from Bats. Transmission from dogs in this country is very rare, due to the vaccination program for Rabies. The issue come in on over vaccination. You do not have to be a Medical expert to do your research and make a decision. If you have an illness, you talk to a few doctors, and then YOU make the decision on what you are going to do. I am not saying your conclusion will be the same as mine, but you do have the ability to come to a conclusion, not matter what it is. When I mention research, I am talking about research of Medical doctors, there research and opinions. I have never been one to just believe, or go along with something or someone just because. Others may do what they choose, thats all.


----------



## Polarsled (Oct 6, 2008)

Keith, I am sure you have, but I would research Leptospirosis, your vet is not alone on this one.


----------



## Lisa Van Loo (Jan 7, 2003)

Polarsled said:


> Lisa, yes, there is a confinement period for dogs coming to the U.S that do not have rabies vaccination, or within 30 days. This is what I was referring to. I was in Iraq for 4 years, and this is what we had to do. You can look it up on cdc.gov website



It is what I was talking about. For puppies under vaccination age, they have to be confined. Here's the word from CDC:

"Unvaccinated dogs must be vaccinated within 4 days of arrival at their final U.S. destination and within 10 days of entry into the United States, and must be kept in confinement for at least 30 days after the date of vaccination."

As I said, you cannot bring an unvaccinated dog into the US. It *must* be vaccinated, either before, or immediately after, it enters the country.

Look, you and I can go round and round about this all day long. The bottom line is, you inhabit your own reality, where you reject any and all facts that do not fit in with your own preconceived notions. You are free to do so. But don't make out like it is the rest of us that are wrong. We have our own realities, too, and there is a wide range of experience on this board.

Are you a vet? You give vaccination recommendations such as type, frequency, etc. While you are free to do as you choose with your own animals, based upon your own beliefs, maybe you should temper your recommendations to others with a little bit about your background. What qualifies you to make vaccination recommendations to others?

Lisa


----------



## DrCharlesBortellPhD (Sep 27, 2008)

And the understanding on the frequency in the medical field to administer a rabies booster lies the problem. Chelsea's rescuer & vet is a follower of using the 3-year booster, while Chelsea's 1st vet was mixed- used 1 year boosters for some dogs and the other vet (in the same practice) used a 3-year booster
Before moving here (MC), Chelsea's normal vet left the area. Due to environmental conditions, wanted to vaccinate her for any perceivable problem (ie giardia etc). The vet that treated her gave a rabies booster (was 2 yrs ago - 3 yr booster since last shots). He wanted to re-vaccinate with a rabies booster every 6 month (he does it for ALL dogs). (Chelsea had shots in 2/08 and was due for this 2nd booster 8/08 (never got to make trip due to distance.) I am not too sure I agree with the every 6 months approach. Esp with the reactions she got from a 3-shot series where she almost died. I am planning to make the trip this month and will get her re-innoculated since it is now closer to the 1 year time frame. This vet has recently graduated and lectures at the school in Temple. His father is faculty at the same school. This vet explained the current approach to rabies vaccinations is a low-dose and frequent innoculation mandate taught at the school. He is totally against a 3-year vaccination.
Point of all this. To llustrate the different approaches and practices to administer rabies vaccines. As Lisa said, the internet offers a wide spectrum of philosophies as well as different practicing vets. This contradictory ideology
seems to be partially responsible for the confusion for pet owners to make well informed decision as to when to innculate. Rabies laws are Federal statues. Each individual state inforces these laws, but has descretion on madating when & how often. This also can create confusion.
(currious - this vet (6 month approach) is practicing from the Banfield practices located in some Petsmarts. Wondering if other Banfield vets are following this philosophy of every 6 months too or if it is solely followed by this vet only. Other words, anyone who uses this service experience similiar ideogies). Charlie


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

> To llustrate the different approaches and practices to administer rabies vaccines. As Lisa said, the internet offers a wide spectrum of philosophies as well as different practicing vets. This contradictory ideology seems to be partially responsible for the confusion for pet owners to make well informed decision as to when to innoculate.





> I would not expect everyone to have the same opinions on this subject, but when one person gives there opinion as "Exact", it rubs me the wrong way. Most of us have the ability to research, think for ourselves, and form our own opinions.


Don't give up your day job to lecture Immunology because some of your "facts" sound like they were found not on medical sites, but on non-medical holistic sites where they are blending them all together. Just because it's on the internet doesn't make it true. If you don't have the background it's easy to get confused and cherry pick out what works for your beliefs.


----------



## Polarsled (Oct 6, 2008)

I apologize for not stating more clearly, unlike some, these are just my opinions from my research and everyone needs to make there own decisions. I thought I had said this before. I guess part of the problem is I should have put quotes around some of my information showing it was from others. Since I did not quote them exact, I did not do this.
These vaccination schedules were from the above mentioned Doctors in my posts, and others. I should have made that more clear.

My point on all this is just because there is laws, rules, information, does not mean it is correct. On the other hand, any information I choose to believe, does not mean it is correct either. I make my own informed decisions, and then go from there.

Lisa, I could have worded more clearly. You also should stop picking sentences out of laws and leaving out the rest to try to make your point. Example is when you chose to say the dogs will be put down, period. As you can see, that is not correct information. I do like these discussions because I am always learning, and drives me to do more research.

Thanks


----------



## Polarsled (Oct 6, 2008)

You are correct Nancy, never doubted that. Who is to say what is correct? Is what you believe in the only or Correct way? These are just opinions, never said otherwise. How can anyone debate without opinions? Actually, opinions really don't have to be based on fact. I don't disagree with too much that has been said, I think if you look at the whole picture, we are probably very close to being on the same page.

You infer the Holistic way is not the best choice, you did this by the way your post is worded. This may be for another topic, but why do you think Holistic is not correct, do you have an opinion.


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

Polarsled said:


> You infer the Holistic way is not the best choice, you did this by the way your post is worded. This may be for another topic, but why do you think Holistic is not correct, do you have an opinion.


Some of the holistic websites are pure poppycock with little science and a lot of hocus pocus. I do many things Holistically with supplements that boost the immune system and I find some holistic and herbal remedies helpful, but I also incorporate my medical background and knowledge, and where the animals are concerned, will side with medicine to protect my dogs. I've never had problems with my dogs and vaccines or the pups sold either. I believe in building a good immune system from before conception I don't think you have those problems. Some of the people that feel strongest may have had dogs from stock that had immune problems. I have modified my vaccination schedules and I separate the vaccines but I won't rely on titers  because of the wide variability between laboratories in methodology and reporting, and the fact that there are 2 types of immunity measured, cellular and humoral, which means the titer may not reveal actually how protected the dog is, or in other words, you may have false confidence. I wouldn't trust going to a big trial or dog event if my dogs and others' weren't properly immunized and have them needlessly get sick or die because I lost one dog to cancer and blamed a rabies vaccine and didn't vaccinate my dogs. Why go back to the dark ages and tempt fate.


----------



## Polarsled (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks for the post Nancy, this gives me some helpful information to help in my research. I don't always agree that today's way is the best way, I am not just talking with this subject. I guess that is why I look for as much information as I can get. Times change, science changes and so will our opinions.

Thanks


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

*RHODE ISLAND Rabies Law--Move to Change to 3 Year*

Pet Owners in Rhode Island led by Jani Wolstenholme have initiated a legislative effort to change the state's 2 year rabies booster law to the national 3 year standard (see below).

*What You Can Do to Help:*

Contact your legislator and ask them to introduce a bill changing the 2 year booster requirement to conform to the 3 year protocol recommended by the National Association of State Public Health Veterinarians Rabies Compendium and ask your pet-owning friends to do the same.

*Rhode Island General Assembly: *http://www.rilin.state.ri.us/ A full e-mail list of Rhode Island's Senators and Representatives is at the bottom of this post.

*PERMISSION GRANTED TO CROSS-POST*

Sen. Paiva-Weed:


Dear Mrs. Paiva-Weed,

I live on Malbone Road in Newport. There is a small group of concerned dog/pet owners, which includes a veterinarian, here in the state who are worried about having to vaccinate our pets with the rabies vaccine too often. Right now we are required by law to have our dogs and cats vaccinated every two years. In order to get a dog license in Newport, we must have proof of vaccination. Studies done by several veterinary research programs have proven that titers run even seven years after a rabies vaccine show antibodies in the dog's system. Vaccine companies state on their vials that the vaccine should be given every 1,095 days (3 years), which clearly goes against what the state of Rhode Island's law recommends. This not only forces owners to pay more out of pocket every two years, but it endangers the pet by over-vaccination. Our law is contrary to the recommendations of the National Association of State Public Health Veterinarians (NASPHV) and the American Veterinary Medical Association (AVMA) and is counter to the inoculation instructions of the vaccine manufacturers. In fact, in its Compendium of Animal Rabies Prevention and Control, 2003, the AVMA and NASPHV committee state under Part I B (3): "There are no laboratory or epidemiologic data to support the annual or biennial administration of 3-year vaccines following the initial series." .

In its Principles of Vaccination (2001), the AVMA concluded that:

Unnecessary stimulation of the immune system does not result in enhanced disease resistance, and may increase the risk of adverse post-vaccination events.

Having seen a close friend's older dog die within 2 weeks of rabies re-vaccination, which shut down her immune system, I don't want to put my own dog through that potential danger. 

We are hoping that you will help us get this law updated. Just this past month, Arkansas changed their protocol to three years, as did Wyoming late last year. At the present time, Massachusetts has a law that states "by intervals recommended by the manufacturer", and Connecticut law is for vaccination every three years, so we would be just updating our law to correspond with our neighboring states. 

Can we count on your help? Or can you recommend what we can do to rectify this situation?

Thank you for your consideration,

Respectfully,

Jani Wolstenholme 


* E-mails of all members of Rhode Island General Assembly*

[email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; rep-kennedy[email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; ; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

Below is a copy of my letter to Rhode Island's Public Health Veterinarian, who responded that he is _"planning to convene that body to review current regulations and protocols"_ and that he will present my petition. 

Now is the time for concerned Rhode Island pet owners to contact their legislators about changing the state's rabies law to the national 3 year standard. To find your legislator, click on this link:* Rhode Island General Assembly: *http://www.rilin.state.ri.us/ 

*PERMISSION GRANTED TO CROSS-POST*

February 18, 2009

Dr. Scott Marshall Dr. David R. Gifford, Director
State Public Health Veterinarian Department of Health
Division of Agriculture 3 Capitol Hill
235 Promenade Street Providence, RI 02908
Providence, RI 02908-5767

*RE: Chapter 4-13-30 Rules and Regulations Governing the Suppression of Rabies*

Greetings Drs. Marshall and Gifford:

On behalf of The Rabies Challenge Fund and concerned Rhode Island pet owners who have contacted us, I am writing to alert you to the fact that Rhode Island’s rabies regulations (Title 4, Chapter 4-13-30) requiring that dogs and cats receive boosters *“not more than twenty-four (24) months have elapsed since the most recent vaccine”* is contrary to the recommendations of all the national veterinary medical associations as well as the labeled specifications of all rabies vaccines licensed by the United State Department of Agriculture (USDA).

The Center for Disease Control’s National Association of State Public Health Veterinarian's (NASPHV) _Compendium of Animal Rabies Prevention and Control 2008_ states that, *“Vaccines used in state and local rabies control programs should have at least a 3-year duration of immunity. This constitutes the most effective method of increasing the proportion of immunized dogs and cats in any population (50).” * They specifically warn that, *“o laboratory or epidemiologic data exist to support the annual or biennial administration of 3- or 4-year vaccines following the initial series.”* Also endorsing the NASPHV’s Rabies Compendium are the American Veterinary Medical Association (AVMA)[1] and the American Animal Hospital Association (AAHA).[2]

Requiring Rhode Island’s pet owners to pay for medically unnecessary rabies vaccinations at least every 24 months, from which their animal derive no benefit, raises ethical and legal issues which may violate Chapter 6-13.1 of Rhode Island’s Deceptive Trade Practices as well as the Veterinary Practice Act (Chapter 5-25) when veterinarians are compelled to administer 3 year vaccines (there are no 2 year rabies vaccines licensed by the USDA), off-label every 2 years in order for their clients to comply with state law.

Immunologically, the rabies vaccine is the most potent of the veterinary vaccines and associated with significant adverse reactions such as polyneuropathy *“resulting in muscular atrophy, inhibition or interruption of neuronal control of tissue and organ function, incoordination, and weakness.”[3]* Auto-immune hemolytic anemia,[4] autoimmune diseases affecting the thyroid, joints, blood, eyes, skin, kidney, liver, bowel, and central nervous system; anaphylactic shock; aggression; seizures; epilepsy; and fibrosarcomas at injection sites are all linked to the rabies vaccine. [5] [6] It is medically unsound for this vaccine to be given more often than is necessary to maintain immunity.

The labels on rabies vaccines state that they are for *“the vaccination of healthy cats, dogs…,”* and there are medical conditions for which vaccination can jeopardize the life or well-being of an animal. A medical exemption clause inserted into the new 3 year Rabies Law being considered would allow veterinarians to write waivers for animals for whom medical conditions preclude vaccination. The State of Maine inserted such an exemption into the 3 year rabies protocol, 7 M.R.S.A., Sec. 3922(3), it adopted in 2004 as follows:


A. A letter of exemption from vaccination may be submitted for licensure, if a medical reason exists that precludes the vaccination of the dog. Qualifying letters must be in the form of a written statement, signed by a licensed veterinarian, that includes a description of the dog, and the medical reason that precludes vaccination. If the medical reason is temporary, the letter shall indicate a time of expiration of the exemption. 

B. A dog exempted under the provisions of paragraph 5 A, above, shall be considered unvaccinated, for the purposes of 10-144 C.M.R. Ch.251, Section 7(B)(1), (Rules Governing Rabies Management) in the case of said dog’s exposure to a confirmed or suspect rabid animal. 


The Rabies Challenge Fund strongly urges Rhode Island to amend the Rules and Regulations Governing the Suppression of Rabies to conform to the national standard set by the CDC’s NASPHV’s Compendium of Animal Rabies Prevention and Control and respectfully requests that medical exemption language be inserted into the law.

Sincerely,

Kris L. Christine
Founder, Co-Trustee
THE RABIES CHALLENGE FUND
www.RabiesChallengeFund.org 

cc: Rhode Island Legislature
Governor Donald L. Carcieri
Attorney General Patrick C. Lynch
Dr. W. Jean Dodds
Dr. Ronald Schultz 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[1] American Veterinary Medical Association, Veterinary Biologics, June 2007, “Rabies Vaccination Procedures”

[2] American Animal Hospital Association Canine Vaccine Task Force. 2003 Canine Vaccine Guidelines, Recommendations, and Supporting Literature, 28pp.; and ibid. 2006 AAHA Canine Vaccine Guidelines, Revised, 28 pp.

[3] Dodds, W. Jean Vaccination Protocols for Dogs Predisposed to Vaccine Reactions, The Journal of the American Animal Hospital Association, May/June 2001, Vol. 37, pp. 211-214

[4] Duval D., Giger U.Vaccine-Associated Immune-Mediated Hemolytic Anemia in the Dog, Journal of Veterinary Internal Medicine 1996; 10:290-295

[5] American Veterinary Medical Association (AVMA) Executive Board, April 2001, Principles of Vaccination, Journal of the American Veterinary Medical Association, Volume 219, No. 5, September 1, 2001.

[6] Vascelleri, M. Fibrosarcomas at Presumed Sites of Injection in Dogs: Characteristics and Comparison with Non-vaccination Site Fibrosarcomas and Feline Post-vaccinal Fibrosarcomas; Journal of Veterinary Medicine, Series A August 2003, vol. 50, no. 6, pp. 286-291.


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

*ALABAMA RABIES LAW*​
Alabama pet owners not wanting their state to be the only one in the country with an annual rabies booster requirement for dogs and cats have begun requesting their Legislators to change the law to conform to the national 3 year standard. Below is a copy of my letter to the Alabama Public Health Veterinarian and State Health Officer on behalf of The Rabies Challenge Fund and the Alabama pet owners who have contacted us.

*PERMISSION GRANTED TO POST AND CROSS-POST

What You Can Do to Help:*

Contact your legislator and ask them to introduce legislation to change Alabama Code Title 3 Chapter 7A-2 to conform to the 3 year protocol recommended by the National Association of State Public Health Veterinarians Rabies Compendium, including a medical exemption clause for sick animals, and ask your pet-owning friends to do the same.

*Alabama Legislature:* You can find contact information for your Senator and Representative at the following link: http://www.legislature.state.al.us/

February 25, 2009

Dr. Dee Jones Dr. Donald E. Williamson
State Public Health Veterinarian State Health Officer
Department of Health Department of Health
201 Monroe Street, P.O. Box 303017 201 Monroe Street, P.O. Box 303017
Montgomery, AL 36104 Montgomery, AL 36104

*RE: Alabama Code Title 3 Chapter 7A-2--Dogs and Cats to be Immunized*

With the recent passage of Act 159 paving the way for Arkansas to conform to the national 3 year rabies immunization standard, Alabama has become the only state in the country to adhere to a now outdated annual rabies vaccination requirement for dogs and cats. 

Title 3 Chapter 7A-2 of the Alabama Code mandating annual rabies vaccinations is counter to the recommendations of the American Veterinary Medical Association [1] and the Center for Disease Control’s National Association of State Public Health Veterinarian’s _Compendium of Animal Rabies Prevention and Control 2008_ which states that, *“Vaccines used in state and local rabies control programs should have at least a 3-year duration of immunity. This constitutes the most effective method of increasing the proportion of immunized dogs and cats in any population (50).” *They specifically warn that, *“no laboratory or epidemiologic data exist to support the annual or biennial administration of 3- or 4-year vaccines following the initial series.” *

It is recognized that most, if not all, currently licensed annual rabies vaccines given annually are actually the 3-year vaccine relabeled for annual use -- Colorado State University's_ Small Animal Vaccination Protocol_ for its veterinary teaching hospital states:* “Even with rabies vaccines, the label may be misleading in that a three year duration of immunity product may also be labeled and sold as a one year duration of immunity product.”* According to Dr. Ronald Schultz of the University of Wisconsin School of Veterinary Medicine, whose canine vaccine studies form a large part of the scientific base for the 2003 and 2006 American Animal Hospital Association’s (AAHA) Canine Vaccine Guidelines, as well as the World Small Animal Veterinary Association’s 2007 Vaccine Guidelines,* “There is no benefit from annual rabies vaccination and most one year rabies products are similar or identical to the 3-year products with regard to duration of immunity and effectiveness.” *[2]

Alabama’s code requiring annual rabies boosters may have been intended to achieve enhanced immunity to the rabies virus by giving the vaccine more often than the federal 3-year licensing standard, but, more frequent vaccination than is required to fully immunize an animal will not achieve further disease protection. Redundant annual rabies shots needlessly expose dogs and cats to the risk of adverse effects while obligating residents to pay unnecessary veterinary medical fees. The American Veterinary Medical Association's_ 2001 Principles of Vaccination _state that *“Unnecessary stimulation of the immune system does not result in enhanced disease resistance, and may increase the risk of adverse post-vaccination events.” * The current rabies immunization code may violate Title 8 Section 8-19-5 of Alabama’s Consumer Protection Law by requiring pet owners to pay for a yearly veterinary medical procedure from which their animals derive no benefit and may be harmed.

Immunologically, the rabies vaccine is the most potent of the veterinary vaccines and associated with significant adverse reactions such as polyneuropathy *“resulting in muscular atrophy, inhibition or interruption of neuronal control of tissue and organ function, incoordination, and weakness,”*[3] auto-immune hemolytic anemia,[4] autoimmune diseases affecting the thyroid, joints, blood, eyes, skin, kidney, liver, bowel and central nervous system; anaphylactic shock; aggression; seizures; epilepsy; and fibrosarcomas at injection sites are all linked to the rabies vaccine.[5] [6] It is medically unsound for this vaccine to be given more often than is necessary to maintain immunity.

A “killed” vaccine, the rabies vaccine contains adjuvants to enhance the immunological response. In 1999, the World Health Organization *“classified veterinary vaccine adjuvants as Class III/IV carcinogens with Class IV being the highest risk,"*[7] and the results of a study published in the August 2003 Journal of Veterinary Medicine documenting fibrosarcomas at the presumed injection sites of rabies vaccines stated, *“In both dogs and cats, the development of necrotizing panniculitis at sites of rabies vaccine administration was first observed by Hendrick & Dunagan (1992).” *[8] According to the 2003 AAHA Guidelines,* "...killed vaccines are much more likely to cause hypersensitivity reactions (e.g., immune-mediated disease)."* [9] 

The labels on rabies vaccines state that they are for *“the vaccination of healthy cats, dogs…,” *and there are medical conditions for which vaccination can jeopardize the life or well-being of an animal. A medical exemption clause inserted into Title 3 Chapter 7A-2 would allow veterinarians to write waivers for animals for whom medical conditions preclude vaccination. The State of Maine inserted such an exemption into the 3 year rabies protocol, 7 M.R.S.A., Sec. 3922(3), it adopted in 2004 as follows:

A. A letter of exemption from vaccination may be submitted for licensure, if a medical reason exists that precludes the vaccination of the dog. Qualifying letters must be in the form of a written statement, signed by a licensed veterinarian, that includes a description of the dog, and the medical reason that precludes vaccination. If the medical reason is temporary, the letter shall indicate a time of expiration of the exemption. 


B. A dog exempted under the provisions of paragraph 5 A, above, shall be considered unvaccinated, for the purposes of 10-144 C.M.R. Ch.251, Section 7(B)(1), (Rules Governing Rabies Management) in the case of said dog’s exposure to a confirmed or suspect rabid animal. 

On behalf of The Rabies Challenge Fund and the many Alabama pet owners who have contacted us with concerns about the state’s annual rabies booster requirement for dogs and cats, we strongly urge you to change Title 3 Chapter 7A-2 of the Alabama Code to conform to the 3-year national standard recommended by the Center for Disease Control’s National Association of State Public Health Veterinarians and endorsed by the American Veterinary Medical Association. We also respectfully request that medical exemption language be inserted into the code.

Sincerely,
Kris L. Christine
Founder, Co-Trustee
THE RABIES CHALLENGE FUND
www.RabiesChallengeFund.org 

cc: Governor Bob Riley
Attorney General Troy King
Alabama Legislature
Dr. Tony Frazier, State Veterinarian
Dr. Terry Slaten, Associate State Veterinarian
Dr. W. Jean Dodds
Dr. Ronald D. Schultz
*CONTINUED BELOW*


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

*CONTINUED FROM ABOVE*


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[1] American Veterinary Medical Association, Veterinary Biologics, June 2007, “Rabies Vaccination Procedures”

[2] Schultz, Ronald D.; What Everyone Needs to Know about Canine Vaccines, October 2007, http://www.puliclub.org/CHF/AKC2007Conf/What Everyone Needs to Know About Canine Vaccines.htm

[3] Dodds, W. Jean Vaccination Protocols for Dogs Predisposed to Vaccine Reactions, The Journal of the American Animal Hospital Association, May/June 2001, Vol. 37, pp. 211-214

[4] Duval D., Giger U.Vaccine-Associated Immune-Mediated Hemolytic Anemia in the Dog, Journal of Veterinary Internal Medicine 1996; 10:290-295

[5] American Veterinary Medical Association (AVMA) Executive Board, April 2001, Principles of Vaccination, Journal of the American Veterinary Medical Association, Volume 219, No. 5, September 1, 2001.

[6] Vascelleri, M. Fibrosarcomas at Presumed Sites of Injection in Dogs: Characteristics and Comparison with Non-vaccination Site Fibrosarcomas and Feline Post-vaccinal Fibrosarcomas; Journal of Veterinary Medicine, Series A August 2003, vol. 50, no. 6, pp. 286-291.

[7] IARC Monographs on the Evaluation of Carcinogenic Risks to Humans: Volume 74, World Health Organization, International Agency for Research on Cancer, Feb. 23-Mar. 2, 1999, p. 24, 305, 310.

[8] Vascelleri, M. Fibrosarcomas at Presumed Sites of Injection in Dogs: Characteristics and Comparison with Non-vaccination Site Fibrosarcomas and Feline Post-vaccinal Fibrosarcomas; Journal of Veterinary Medicine, Series A August 2003, vol. 50, no. 6, pp. 286-291.

[9] American Animal Hospital Association Canine Vaccine Task Force. 2003 Canine Vaccine Guidelines, Recommendations, and Supporting Literature, 28pp. and ibid. 2006 AAHA Canine Vaccine Guidelines, Revised, 28 pp.


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

The move to change Alabama's rabies law was covered in a story Thursday night on *ABC 33/40 NEWS *2/26/09 by Ebony Hall *Yearly Shots Necessary?* http://cfc.abc3340.com/videoondemand.cfm?id=34561


----------



## klist (Feb 9, 2009)

hmmm...

all i kno is when my lab had his 3rd round of vaccanations, he got diahrea that would not go away, till this day

little makes it better, except rice and bill jacks large breed food... poor guy, but it doesnt seem to bother him that much


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

Klist,

Irritable bowel syndrome is one of the possible adverse reactions linked to vaccination. The Chinaroad Lowenchows website http://www.lowchensaustralia.com/health/immune.htm has a good tutorial on the canine immune system that might interest you.

Have you consulted a homeopathic/holistic veterinarian for your dog's diahrrea? It might be worth a try, you can locate one near you online at the following links: American Holistic Veterinary Medical Association http://www.holisticvetlist.com/, Academy of Veterinary Homeopathy http://www.theavh.org/referral/index.php .

Kris


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

Klist,

Here's another link for you, *2007 World Small Animal Veterinary Association 32nd Congress* http://www.vin.com/proceedings/Proceedings.plx?CID=WSAVA2007&PID=18136&O=Generic *Immune-Mediated Intestinal Disease* 

"Inflammatory bowel disease (IBD) is ..... a disease of modern living, where over-vaccination , dysfunction of gut-associated lymph tissue, dietary intolerance, and nutritional imbalance combine to overwhelm the essential process of digestion."

Kris


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

*Alabama Rabies Law*

Senate Bill #469 sponsored by Senator Larry Dixon http://alisondb.legislature.state.al.us/acas/ViewBillsStatusACASLogin.asp?BillNumber=sb469 was introduced on March 5, 2009 to amend Alabama Code Title 3 Section 7A-2 to conform to the 3 year rabies protocol and include a medical exemption clause for animals whose well-being would be jeopardized by rabies vaccination.

The bill has been assigned to the Senate Health Committee.

*What You Can Do to Help*

Contact the Senate Health Committee members [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected] and ask them to pass SB #469 

*PERMISSION GRANTED TO CROSS-POST*


----------



## Lisa Van Loo (Jan 7, 2003)

OK, here I go again...

It is my understanding that the good folks at the Rabies Challenge Fund are actually instructing people on reporting vaccine reactions, even when a clear cause-and-effect cannot be arrived at. Encouraging people to fill out adverse event reports with FDA for every little scratch, burp, and hiccup constitutes manufacturing data. 

Will this "data" then be used to fuel further fundraising and attempts to drive vaccine and public health laws?

As a scientist, I find this very, very disturbing. Scientists should not go out of their way to manufacture their data. I see no effort to review how many dogs were vaccinated *successfully*. No random collection of data points. Just a focus on those data that support your "theories", while ignoring the overwhelming mountain of data from those dogs who get rabies vaccines regularly, and never have a problem. This is what is known as "junk science". 

Just my humble opinion.

Lisa


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

Lisa Van Loo,

The Rabies Challenge Fund encourages and will provide FDA links for reporting adverse reactions, but are not "_actually instructing people on reporting vaccine reactions"_ as you state (check your sources). As a scientist, you should know how important it is that adverse reactions get properly reported, and the veterinary medical associations strongly urge the reporting of vaccinal adverse reactions as well.

It's impossible to know just how often dogs adversely react to vaccines because veterinarians are not required by law to report adverse reactions, and according to the *World Small Animal Veterinary Association's 2007 Vaccine Guidleines, "The VGG recognises that there is gross under-reporting of vaccine-associated adverse events which impedes knowledge of the ongoing safety of these products.* The recently released *World Small Animal Veterinary Association 2007 Vaccine Guidelines* are available online at http://www.wsava.org/SAC.htm Scroll down to Vaccine Guidelines 2007 (PDF) 

The American Veterinary Medical Association's 2007_ Veterinary Biologics Guiding Principles _ www.avma.org/products/scientific/biologics.pdf states that:* "Current adverse event reporting systems need significant improvement in the capture, analysis and reporting of adverse events.  Practitioner commitment to adverse event reporting, and timely access for practitioners to current analysis of adverse event data, are essential to providing optimal patient care. .... There is a critical need for more fully developed, scientifically based, and statistically valid evaluation of vaccine products to provide practitioners with a basis for developing vaccination programs that maximize benefits and minimize associated risks for the patients under their care."*


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

> No random collection of data points. Just a focus on those data that support your "theories", while ignoring the overwhelming mountain of data from those dogs who get rabies vaccines regularly, and never have a problem. This is what is known as "junk science".


 
Lisa, are you saying that people will slant and skew data to get their point across? Then ignore other data that doesn't support their point of view? All to affect public policy?

Political regards,


----------



## Lisa Van Loo (Jan 7, 2003)

Howard N said:


> Lisa, are you saying that people will slant and skew data to get their point across? Then ignore other data that doesn't support their point of view? All to affect public policy?
> 
> Political regards,


People do it all the time. However, scientists absolutely should not. It is (or should be) a career-killer. 

There's a lot NOT being told to the dog and public policy worlds about adverse event reporting, how FDA collects this information, and how it is used. Most of the public is blissfully unaware that ANY sort of oddity can be reported as an "adverse event", including a dog that scratches at the site of a vaccination, or falls asleep after its shot. I'd like to see more effort being made to educate policy makers on what adverse event reports REALLY mean, and how cause-and-effect are NOT established by adverse event reports. 

Lisa


----------



## Lisa Van Loo (Jan 7, 2003)

Some information from FDA regarding their Adverse Event Reporting System: 

"AERS is a useful tool for FDA, which uses it for activities such as looking for new safety concerns that might be related to a marketed product, evaluating a manufacturer's compliance to reporting regulations and responding to outside requests for information. The reports in AERS are evaluated by clinical reviewers in the Center for Drug Evaluation and Research (CDER) and the Center for Biologics Evaluation and Research (CBER) to monitor the safety of products after they are approved by FDA. If a potential safety concern is identified in AERS, further evaluation might include epidemiological studies. Based on an evaluation of the potential safety concern, FDA may take regulatory action(s) to improve product safety and protect the public health, such as updating a product’s labeling information, restricting the use of the drug, communicating new safety information to the public, or, in rare cases, removing a product from the market.

"AERS data do have limitations. First, there is no certainty that the reported event was actually due to the product. FDA does not require that a causal relationship between a product and event be proven, and reports do not always contain enough detail to properly evaluate an event. Further, FDA does not receive all adverse event reports that occur with a product. Many factors can influence whether or not an event will be reported, such as the time a product has been marketed and publicity about an event. Therefore, AERS cannot be used to calculate the incidence of an adverse event in the U.S. population."

Link to their website. Education and actual, first-hand information is key to making the right decisions regarding vaccinations for your dogs and your family:

http://www.fda.gov/cder/aers/default.htm

And the One Health website (again); a consortium of veterinarians and doctors working toward better health for animals and humans, particularly where their medical paths cross (like rabies): 

http://www.onehealthinitiative.com/

Lisa


----------



## Montview (Dec 20, 2007)

Kris, I don't have the time right now to read through all of these pages of this thread, but do you know anything about the reactions associated with each _brand_ of vaccine? I hadn't seen that published yet, and would be particularly intrigued by reactions associated with Merial vaccines. I know that they manufacture the only vaccines right now that I know of (from their PureVax line) that don't contain adjuvants (they are those killed rabies with live canarypox rather than an adjuvant, in addition to other vaccines), but those vaccines aren't labelled to last as long without the adjuvant (1 year vs. 3 year rabies) and think that these are still only labelled for use in cats...

I wonder if they're coming up with Purevax Rabies for use in dogs?


----------



## Lisa Van Loo (Jan 7, 2003)

OK, one last question, I promise!

What is the Rabies Challenge Fund actually funding? Adverse event reporting services are already funded through my tax dollars. 

Lisa


----------



## Montview (Dec 20, 2007)

Lisa Van Loo said:


> OK, one last question, I promise!
> 
> What is the Rabies Challenge Fund actually funding? Adverse event reporting services are already funded through my tax dollars.
> 
> Lisa


Obviously, I'm not Kris, but here is what I understand about the studies:

The term "challenge" with regards to vaccination usually refers to challenging the immunity/immune system of an individual. While I don't know all about the studies or the program, it is basically funding of a study for the longer-term immunity that these rabies vaccines can and usually do offer. 

Right now, they (rabies vaccines) are all labelled for either 1-year or 3-year immunity. I believe that the Rabies Challenge Fund is looking to "prove" that most rabies vaccines offer at least 5-7 year immunity, which would result in us being able to vaccinate less frequently. It doesn't have much to do with adverse reactions, that I know of.


----------



## Hope (May 6, 2005)

Clearly there is a lack of independent information out there and if we trusted all the research performed to be 100% correct and with out bias then we would not need the FDA ARISq Oracle Clin or Argus. In the rush to bring products to market and in the intent of profit making and having Dr's perscribe drugs beyond there intended use we should not simply take someones word. Dr's Vet's pharmacutical companies are in business to make $$
and "somtimes" put there own best interest before the good of all. Everyday you can check the clinical news to see one major pharma company after another acknowledge there wrong doing pay the mutli million judgements and continue with business as usual. If you are interested in reading where big pharma and scientists have comprised there morals while chasing the almight dollar pm me and I'll send you the links and if you think the Animal Science divisions of these very same pharma companies are any more honest than I have nothing more to say. Your blind faith and trust only belongs to God


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

Montview said:


> Kris, I don't have the time right now to read through all of these pages of this thread, but do you know anything about the reactions associated with each _brand_ of vaccine? I hadn't seen that published yet, and would be particularly intrigued by reactions associated with Merial vaccines. I know that they manufacture the only vaccines right now that I know of (from their PureVax line) that don't contain adjuvants (they are those killed rabies with live canarypox rather than an adjuvant, in addition to other vaccines), but those vaccines aren't labelled to last as long without the adjuvant (1 year vs. 3 year rabies) and think that these are still only labelled for use in cats...
> 
> I wonder if they're coming up with Purevax Rabies for use in dogs?


Montview,

The data I have on adverse reactions to rabies vaccines do not contain brand names. The only non-adjuvanted rabies vaccines licensed in the US that I am aware of are for felines -- I wish they had one for dogs. Vaccine adjuvants used in killed vaccines (such as the rabies, leptospira, lyme) to enhance the immune response frequently consist of aluminum salts such as aluminum hydroxide, aluminum phosphate. Aluminum is a highly reactive metal -- especially when combined with mercury (also known as thimersol, a common preservative in veterinary vaccines) can have corrosive effects.

According to the 2003 American Animal Hospital Association's Canine Vaccine Guidelines (Page 16 http://www.leerburg.com/special_report.htm), "...killed vaccines are much more likely to cause hypersensitivity reactions (e.g., immune-mediated disease)." 

Further, the AAHA task force reports on Page 18 that, "Bacterial vaccines, especially killed whole organism products like certain Leptospira spp. products or B. bronchiseptica given systemically, are much more likely to cause adverse reactions than subunit or live bacterial vaccines or MLV vaccines, especially if given topically. *Several killed bacterial products are used as immunomodulators/adjuvants. Thus, their presence in a combination vaccine product may enhance or suppress the immune response or may cause an undesired response (e.g., IgE hypersensitivity or a class of antibody that is not protective*)."

* "The World Health Organization (WHO) in 1999 classified veterinary vaccine adjuvants as Class III/IV carcinogens with Class IV being the highest risk," *(IARC Monographs on the Evaluation of Carcinogenic Risks to Humans: Volume 74, World Health Organization, International Agency for Research on Cancer, Feb. 23-Mar. 2, 1999, p. 24, 305, 310.)


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

Lisa Van Loo said:


> OK, one last question, I promise!
> 
> What is the Rabies Challenge Fund actually funding? Adverse event reporting services are already funded through my tax dollars.
> 
> Lisa


Lisa Van Loo,

The Rabies Challenge Fund is a charitable trust that is funded by public donations -- no federal or state "tax dollars" have been donated.

The RCF is funding concurrent 5 & 7 year challenge studies on the canine rabies vaccine (they are in their 2nd year), to determine their long-term duration of immunity and are being conducted according to USDA vaccine-licensing standards, USDA Title 9 Part 113.209, by Dr. Ronald Schultz at the University of Wisconsin School of Veterinary Medicine. 

Dr. Ronald Schultz is the Chair of the Department of Pathobiological Sciences at the University of Wisconsin School of Veterinary Medicine. His challenge and serological studies on canine vaccines form a large part of the scientific data base upon which the 2003 and 2006 American Animal Hospital Association's Canine Vaccine Guidelines are based, as well as the 2007 World Small Animal Veterinary Association's Vaccine Guidelines. Dr. Schultz is currently conducting the concurrent 5 & 7 year rabies challenge studies for The Rabies Challenge Fund. http://www.vetmed.wisc.edu/people/ronald d schultz


----------



## Tsangster (Dec 20, 2005)

Merial's Recombitek is non-adjuvanted.

http://us.merial.com/pet_owners/dogs/products_recombitek.asp

Doesn't include rabies though.


----------



## PridezionLabs (Mar 8, 2009)

A few months ago I would have said "this is the way I have done it for 23 years and it works for me". Unfortunetly as life usually does, I got knocked down a notch or two. I have never had a reaction to a vaccine with any of my dogs up until 6 months ago. Then after vaccinating a litter of 6 week old pups, three of them went completely lame in the rear legs, they were dragging themselves around by thier front legs. I immediatley took them to be seen and found nothing else wrong but the muscles in the rear legs were extremely weak. They couldn't even stand to pee or poop, they just eliminated right where they sat. I worked around the clock keeping them cleaned and bathed and we put them in warm water in our jet tub 3 - 4 times a day. The jets in the tub created enough of a current to start their lil legs swimming. One of the males recovered in about a week, the next male a few days later. The female took longer. Both males have recovered completely, the lil girl is still working on it. The only diagnosis I got was a reaction to the vaccine.
My point in posting this is not to scare people from vaccines, but I am more aware of the reality of the reactions. After talking with my vet, and doing some real soul searching and educating myself about this decision I will tell ya that I HAVE changed my vaccination protocol, I will continue to vaccinate, but things will be done a lil differently from now on. Like anything in life there is always gonna be some sort of side effect, but anything I feel I can do to keep from watching my pups go through that again I feel I gotta at least try.


----------



## Lisa Van Loo (Jan 7, 2003)

Kris;

I did not say that your organization was receiving taxpayer funds. Rather, I was pointing out that FDA & USDA (the organizations who collect adverse event reports) are funded by my taxes. I don't see the reasoning behind focusing your efforts on adverse events, especially as they are what is known as "anecdotal" evidence and do not constitute scientific data in any way, shape, or form.

I would be much happier if you, rather than writing these melodramatic "the sky is falling" posts about vaccines, actually provided some hard, scientific data. I went online and saw essentially the same post as the one that opens this thread posted on numerous sites. But no actual data showing that "thousands" of lives are lost through rabies vaccination. Also, no real, straightforward description of the vaccine study, which I think people have a right to know about if you are asking them for money. I know what a vaccine challenge is. I am not sure that others do. 

Lisa


----------



## windycanyon (Dec 21, 2007)

PridezionLabs said:


> A few months ago I would have said "this is the way I have done it for 23 years and it works for me". Unfortunetly as life usually does, I got knocked down a notch or two. I have never had a reaction to a vaccine with any of my dogs up until 6 months ago. Then after vaccinating a litter of 6 week old pups, three of them went completely lame in the rear legs, they were dragging themselves around by thier front legs. I immediatley took them to be seen and found nothing else wrong but the muscles in the rear legs were extremely weak.


That's pretty strange for a first vaccine to cause a reaction (what brand/combo?). I'd be looking deeper myself. The only time I've had a reaction is if there was something else wrong-- pup w/ a UTI who got combos and had facial swelling (benedryl did the trick), and one bitch about to go into season that had combo+rabies, same thing, facial swelling. I no longer will give combos and rabies together and split off what I can , but I won't skimp on vaccines and avoid certain brands too. Anne


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

_Montgomery Advertiser_ March 10, 2009 *Bill May Save Pet Owners Cash* by Markeshia Ricks http://www.montgomeryadvertiser.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=2009903100335

"State Sen. Larry Dixon, R-Montgomery, is sponsoring a bill that would change a law that requires dogs and cats to be vaccinated against rabies each year. Instead, most pet owners will only have to round up their animals and pay for the shots once every three years.

Dr. Charles Frantz, executive director of the Alabama Veterinarian Medical Association, said vaccines for dogs and cats that immunize an animal against rabies for three years have been around for at least 20 years."


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

*WICHITA, KS Passes 3 Year Rabies Ordinance 3/11/09*


Yesterday the Wichita, Kansas City Council voted in a 3 year rabies protocol.


*Wichita City Council Overhauls Animal Codes* 3/11/09 _Wichita Eagle_ http://www.kansas.com/news/story/728918.html by SUZANNE PEREZ TOBIAS

*"• Require rabies vaccinations every three years -- instead of every year -- for dogs, cats and ferrets."*


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

In the August 2008 issue of *The Whole Dog Journal, *Dr. Ronald Schultz reports in an article entitled, _Vaccinations 101,_ by Lisa Rodier, "Research shows that less than 50 percent of puppies will respond at six weeks; 75 percent at nine weeks; 90 percent at 12 weeks; and by 14 to16 weeks, close to 100 percent will respond. "

In an August 1, 2008 article in _DVM360_ entitled * Vaccination: An Overview*,http://veterinarycalendar.dvm360.com/avhc/article/articleDetail.jsp?id=568351 Dr. Melissa Kennedy states:  Vaccination of the young begins at 6-8 weeks of age. Multiple boosters are given because maternal immunity interferes with vaccinal response. Because one doesn't know the level in each animal for each pathogen at each time point (and it is not feasible nor cost-effective to measure this), repeated boosters are given until the point when maternal immunity has likely decreased sufficiently to allow induction of immunity, usually at 16-18 weeks of age.


----------



## Lisa Van Loo (Jan 7, 2003)

Kris;

This information is important, but I think it is equally as important not to give the impression that people should wait until 16 weeks (4 months) before vaccinating. I apologize if I am misunderstanding the point of this thread.

In the trenches, puppies who are unvaccinated are at high risk of acquiring diseases like parvo and distemper. Anyone who works in the veterinary field can tell you of many lives lost during parvo or distemper outbreaks. When I worked in the veterinary emergency field, we had as many as 30 parvo puppies in one weekend. These diseases are real, and it is important that we protect our babies. 

While I agree that the *ideal* vaccination protocal has yet to be arrived at, this thread leaves the impression that we should all wait until the 100% mark (4 months). The documents quoted are guidelines, not protocols, policies, or recommended practices. Each vet is usually acutely aware of the disease status in his/her community (local outbreaks, etc.), and generally sets their hospital's vaccination practices based on local disease patterns.

Lisa


----------



## windycanyon (Dec 21, 2007)

I so agree with Lisa. Considering that there are newer high titer, low passage parvo and combo vaccines out there, I have to question those stats from Vaccination 101. Why is it that Progard 5 studies showed it was 100% effective in protecting against parvo at 12 wks in pups vaccinated w/ it per label? Is the study a lie? How about Neopar, which several of us use around here at 5 wks (then Progard 5 at 7, 10, and 13 wks)? Interestingly enough, there were many cases of parvo around here killing puppies as young as 6 wks before a couple vets put their heads together and came up w/ the protocol I'm using ever since a friend's nightmare. They've seen no parvo episodes where this protocol has been used since. This friend brought Parvo home ~6 yrs ago from the ACVO's office after exposing her 7 wk old litters (2 litters). She had a 3 wk old litter at home as well... that also came down w/ it in short order, so she had all 20+ puppies very sick, 8 died, $1000's in vet bills. Tell me again that we should wait until 16 wks..... I surely don't buy it and wonder where some of these folks live who are making these recommendations. (Note-- the 7 wk old litters were not yet vacc'd as if I remember right, someone getting one of the puppies didn't want their's vacc'd!!!) 

We are seeing parvo here even in the cold of winter these days, so even winter litters aren't safe. Better safe than sorry here! I do the full puppy series, boost at a year later, separate out lepto and rabies from the combos. Will do lepto annually (just became a problem in my area), and go 2-3 yrs on the combos depending on breeding plans. Do what you want Kris but I for one think these recommendations especially, are scary. Anne


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

> Multiple boosters are given because maternal immunity interferes with vaccinal response.


I use high titer Progard 5 which has been proven to over ride the maternal antibody. This has also been posted in the past but all rebuttal is always ignored because it doesn't fit in with their agenda. I have never had a reaction and I have never had a puppy die of Parvo as have thousands of other puppy buyers that vaccinate starting early. Most people with field puppies want to get those pups out as soon as possible after their vaccination series and not wait until 6 months old. Posts like vaccinating after 16 weeks can do more harm than good and I just hope no one follows these cherry picked recommendations to support their agenda.


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

I also agree with Ann & Lisa, though we are in a frigid winter zone, we have a parvo "hotspot" neighborhood in the area and with me out and about in the field, traveling, working at the shelter, etc., I will continue vaccinating my pups starting at 6 weeks. After all, even the quoted study says 50% +/- at 6 weeks were lacking enough of their dam's immunity to accept the vaccination. I'm not risking even a 50% chance on their having dam's immunity, not when there is so little irrefutable evidence that vaccinations cause more harm than good.


----------



## Lisa Van Loo (Jan 7, 2003)

ErinsEdge said:


> I use high titer Progard 5 which has been proven to over ride the maternal antibody. This has also been posted in the past but all rebuttal is always ignored because it doesn't fit in with their agenda. I have never had a reaction and I have never had a puppy die of Parvo as have thousands of other puppy buyers that vaccinate starting early. Most people with field puppies want to get those pups out as soon as possible after their vaccination series and not wait until 6 months old. Posts like vaccinating after 16 weeks can do more harm than good and I just hope no one follows these cherry picked recommendations to support their agenda.



I am old enough to remember when parvo first emerged. It still makes me break out in a cold sweat to think about it. I had Shelties at the time, and with no vaccinations, the best we could do was keep everyone home. Not good for a breed that requires early and intensive socialization! I would hate for the number of successfully vaccinated animals in the population to drop below that required to protect all (I believe the number is 70% successfully vaccinated). It would take us right back to 1978 again.

Lisa


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

Lisa Van Loo said:


> Kris;
> 
> This information is important, but I think it is equally as important not to give the impression that people should wait until 16 weeks (4 months) before vaccinating. I apologize if I am misunderstanding the point of this thread.


Lisa,

The point of the post is to give dog owners information so they can make an informed vaccinal decision with their veterinarian. Dog owners need to consult their veterinarian and make a vaccine protocol schedule based on their puppy's individual situation and risk exposure. Someone like me who lives in an isolated rural area without another house in sight, whose dogs do not go out in public, has an entirely different risk than someone whose puppy goes to doggy daycare or dog shows.

With my veterinarian's advice, and based on informed consent, I have chosen to vaccinate my puppies later rather than earlier due to their limited risk. Many dog owners question the need for so many puppy booster combo shots (those shots all confer a minimum duration of immunity for the distemper, hepatitis, and parvo vaccinal components of 7 years by challenge) in the first 16 weeks of life -- now they know why, it's because of interference from maternal antibodies. 

Further information on maternal antibodies and vaccination (some quotes below) is available at this link 

*Vaccination Options/Preventions, MATERNAL ANTIBODY: OUR BIGGEST OBSTACLE *http://www.marvistavet.com/html/vaccination_options_prevention.html

Puppies that were born first or were more aggressive at nursing on the first day, will get more maternal antibody than their littermates. ...... Mother dogs vaccinated at approximately the time of breeding will have the highest antibody levels to pass on to their puppies.

*** REMEMBER, the more maternal antibody a puppy has, the less likely a vaccine is to work.

It should be noted that giving vaccine more frequently than every 2 weeks will cause interference between the two vaccines and neither can be expected to be effective. This includes giving vaccines for different infections. Vaccines should be spaced 2-4 weeks apart.


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

I prefer to trust the information coming from my vet rather than animal rights folks, presenting one sided jaded opinions. Do your research on who you're listening to.

/Paul


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> I prefer to trust the information coming from my vet rather than animal rights folks, presenting one sided jaded opinions. Do your research on who you're listening to.
> /Paul


Absolutely, dog owners should do their homework so they can make informed choices with their veterinarians. 

If you are inferring that I am an animal rights activist, you are quite mistaken, the AR "folks" have taken action against the Rabies Challenge Fund and me http://www.stopanimaltests.com/f_rabies_challenge.asp .


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

Kris L. Christine said:


> Lisa,
> 
> *The point of the post is to give dog owners information so they can make an informed vaccinal decision with their veterinarian.* Dog owners need to consult their veterinarian and make a vaccine protocol schedule based on their puppy's individual situation and risk exposure. Someone like me who lives in an isolated rural area without another house in sight, whose dogs do not go out in public, has an entirely different risk than someone whose puppy goes to doggy daycare or dog shows.
> 
> ...


This is what is truly amazing. *You cherry picked the info you wanted to out of this very reference to make your point and totally disregarded the discussion about high titer vaccines which most of us use.* The information you are giving is so biased toward your cause that anyone reading it could subject their puppy to Parvo. Buying vaccines from a farm store may not be high titer but the vaccines listed are. Living in the country is not a protection. You could have strays or animals come on your property you don't even know about unless your dogs never leave the house and go potty. That is your choice but don't call your posts information-they are biased.


"The next problem is the age at which vaccine can be effective is different for each individual puppy.​ To get around this, we vaccinate puppies in a series, giving a vaccine every 2-4 weeks until age 16 weeks. By age 16 weeks, we can be certain that maternal antibodies have waned and vaccine should be able to “take.” It should be recognized that some individuals, especially those of well vaccinated mothers, must be vaccinated out to 20 weeks (*unless a “high titer” vaccine is used.)*

*SHOULD LIVE OR KILLED VACCINE BE USED?*​ Killed vaccine is the least effective at penetrating maternal antibody. It is also associated with more vaccine reactions (since more stabilizing chemicals are used in a killed vaccine). We recommend using live parvo vaccine only unless there is any question about the immunologic competence of the dog to be vaccinated and the dog is an adult. Killed vaccine should probably not be relied upon for puppies.​ *WHAT IS A HIGH TITER VACCINE?*​ In the mid-1990’s a new innovation in parvo vaccination was developed: the “high titer” vaccine. The term “high titer” refers to the amount of virus in the dose of vaccine and means that there is a great deal more virus than in the standard vaccines. When the puppy is vaccinated, maternal antibody binds the virus present. If a high titer vaccine is used, there is still virus left over after all the maternal antibody has been used up. This extra virus can then stimulate the puppy’s own immune system. *High titer vaccines commonly produce full protection by age 12 weeks (though we recommend carrying vaccination out to age 16 weeks to be certain* - an especially good idea for breeds predisposed to infection such as the rottweiler, doberman pinscher and American pit bull terrier).​ Currently the following biological companies make high titer parvovirus vaccines:​

PFIZER ANIMAL HEALTH (the Vanguard Puppy Vaccine)
INTERVET (the Progard Vaccine)
MERIAL (the Recombitek C4 and C6 vaccines)

FORT DODGE (the Puppy Shot)

SCHERING-PLOUGH ANIMAL HEALTH (the Galaxy Vaccine)


----------



## Polarsled (Oct 6, 2008)

Kristine,
Thank you for posting this information. My vet was going to give a couple of shots at the same time, I told him I would come back in a few weeks for the other shot. After asking me why, I explained to him about the research I had done, he said he was impressed. He agreed but said the reason he did it that way was convenience for the pet owner. I also waited until 6 months before the first rabies shot, he said he agreed in principle with that also. I think your posts and research is very informative, and helps give owners more information so they can make there own decisions. I agree it depends on what area you live in and some other factors. I am never one to do something "just because it's the way everyone does it", and I try not to be swayed by well written opinions. I always research for myself, then make my decision, always including my vet into the equation.


----------



## Tollwest (Oct 22, 2008)

Even the "high-titer" vaccines don't always work though. I have first-hand experience with a lack of immune response (zero titer) after using Galaxy, Duramune, Vanguard....and we are not talking a 6 week puppy here, I am talking about no response on 20 week old pups! (this was the third vacc, in one case the pup was vacc'd with Galaxy, re-vacc'd with Vanguard, then vacc'd a third time with Duramune Max PV - still no titer!). I spent almost 2 grand last year vaccinating and titering a group of pups, trying to determine what works. Well, we sure have found what doesn't work (in our dogs at least!)

So far we seem to have had the best luck with Proguard, I have had decent titers in pups after only an 8 week vacc. My vet has now agreed to carry that one for me! The other apparently high-titer vaccs all appear to be useless in my dogs. Just had parvo here recently, in two pups that had multiple parvo vaccs (all Galaxy on one, and a Vanguard followed by Galaxy on the other)


----------



## ghak99 (Jun 1, 2007)

Tollwest said:


> ........
> 
> Just had parvo here recently, in two pups that had multiple parvo vaccs (all Galaxy on one, and a Vanguard followed by Galaxy on the other)


You might want to take a look at NEOPAR.


----------



## windycanyon (Dec 21, 2007)

ghak99 said:


> You might want to take a look at NEOPAR.


I agree, this appears to be a winner. You can buy it thru Revival or google online. I use it at 5 wks, then follow w/ Progard 5 for the rest (7, 10, 13 wks or so). 

I read somewhere online that Galaxy had a high miss rate. Also, if your pup has any kind of illness at the time (uti, etc), any vaccines can be rendered useless. There was a very good vaccination seminar at one of the AKC breeder symposiums (the one in PA) a couple years ago that explain the ins and outs.


----------



## Tollwest (Oct 22, 2008)

I know about Neopar, however it is not available in Canada


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

*Do Pets Need Annual Rabies Vaccination? Alabama is Last State Left to Require Them* 3/26/09 by Kent Faulk _Birmingham News _
http://www.al.com/birminghamnews/stories/index.ssf?/base/living/123805534272750.xml&coll=2

A proposed change in Alabama law would allow dogs and cats to be vaccinated every three years, rather than once a year. .....

The AVMA and the Alabama Department of Public Health are among the groups pushing the bill.


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

*Rabies Vaccination Bill Passes in Alabama Senate Committee *by Kent Faulk _Birmingham News _3/27/09 http://www.al.com/birminghamnews/stories/index.ssf?/base/news/1238141769185070.xml&coll=2

A bill that would allow dogs and cats to be vaccinated every three years, instead of once a year, got the unanimous approval of the Alabama Senate's Health Committee on Thursday. 

"If they just keep contacting their legislators, it would be very helpful," he said. [Senator Larry Dixon, the bill sponsor]

This bill still needs to pass the full Senate and House, so concerned pet owners should contact their legislators and ask them to pass SB 469. 
Alabama Legislature: You can find contact information for your Senator and Representative at the following link: http://www.legislature.state.al.us/


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

*MASSACHUSETTS Rabies Bill SB 784 -- Medical Exemption*

*Massachusetts Senate Bill #784, *_An Act Relative to Rabies Vaccination for Dogs and Cats _ http://www.mass.gov/legis/bills/senate/186/st00/st00784.htm, has been introduced by Senator Panagiotakos and will include language into the rabies law allowing medical exemptions for dogs and cats for whom a medical condition precludes vaccination.

*What You Can Do to Help*

Please contact your Legislators and ask them to pass Senate Bill #784 and ask everyone you know in Massachusetts to do the same. 
*Find Your Legislator by Town* http://www.mass.gov/legis/city_town.htm 

*PERMISSION IS GRANTED TO CROSS-POST*


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

*Rhode Island Rabies Control Board Meeting End of April*

Rhode Island State Veterinarian, Dr. Scott Marshall (401-222-2781 ext. 4503), has convened a meeting of The Rabies Control Board at the end of this month to discuss changing the rabies law from a 2 year protocol to the national 3 year standard.

*What You Can Do to Help*

*Contact your legislators and ask them to change the state's rabies law to the national 3 year standard and ask your friends to do the same. *To find your legislator, click on this link: *Rhode Island General Assembly: *http://www.rilin.state.ri.us/


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

*Board OKs Change in Rabies Policy*_ Providence Journal News Digest _May 1, 2009 http://www.projo.com/news/content/news_digest_01_05-01-09_5KE7P0O_v4.38640bf.html


"PROVIDENCE –– The Rhode Island Rabies Control Board has approved a change in policy that could pave the way for regulations that will allow the vaccination of dogs and cats every three years, rather than every two years. 

The rabies board also voted its support for regulatory language that would empower veterinarians to exempt certain pets from vaccination requirements under special circumstances, Marshall said. "


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

*Alabama Legislature OKs 3-Year Rabies Vaccinations *_Birmingham News_ 5/15/09 http://www.al.com/news/birminghamnews/metro.ssf?/base/news/124237531679290.xml&coll=2 

Dogs and cats around Alabama could be howling a sigh of relief soon. 

The Alabama House of Representatives gave final approval Thursday to a proposed law that allows dog and cat rabies vaccinations once every three years. The bill goes to Gov. Bob Riley for his consideration to sign into law.

*The bill passed both houses of the Alabama Legislature without a vote against it. "It's something everybody understands," Dixon said.*


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

*TEXAS Rabies Law--Bell County*

*PERMISSION TO CROSS-POST * 

A debate over the annual county rabies protocol in Bell County, Texas has erupted (see 6/7/09 Temple Daily Telegram * Bell County eyes rabies ordinance change: Required shots could switch from yearly to every three years * http://www.tdtnews.com/story/2009/06/07/58450 6/2/09 story on Channel 25 ABC News *Bell County Rabies Debate Continues *http://www.kxxv.com/global/story.asp?s=10467503 , *Killeen Takes Closer Look at Rabies Vaccinations* KCEN Channel 9 News 6/4/09 http://www.kcendt.com/?p=12086, Killeen Daily Herald stories *Regulations for rabies vaccination under debate* http://www.kdhnews.com/news/story.aspx?s=33495 and *County debates changing rabies law* http://www.kdhnews.com/news/story.aspx?s=33636) and it is urgent that any and all concerned pet owners contact the county officials below to urge them to change the protocol to the national 3 year standard. A copy of my letter to County officials is below. Texas state law recognizes the 3 year rabies vaccines licensed by the USDA and at least one town's 3 year protocol is overridden by the County order.

*What You Can Do to Help *

Contact the Bell County Commissioners, County Attorney and/or District Attorney via phone, e-mail, or fax (contact information is below) and tell them it is time for them to adopt the 3 year rabies protocol recommended by all the national veterinary medical associations and adopted by all the states. Please share this action alert with all the pet-owners you know.

*County Commissioners:* Phone 1-800-460-2355 or 254-939-3521 Fax: 254 - 933-5179 Richard Cortese [email protected]; Tim Brown [email protected]; Eddy Lange [email protected]; John Fisher [email protected] 

*County Attorney *Richard Miller Phone 1-800-460-2355 or 254-939-3521 Faxes 254-933-5150 and 254-933-5176 
*District Attorney * Henry Garza [email protected] fax: 254-933-5179 phone Phone 1-800-460-2355 or 254-939-3521 

May 26, 2009

Bell County Commissioners
County Attorney Richard Miller
District Attorney Henry Garza
101 East Central Avenue
Belton, TX 76513

*RE: BELL COUNTY ANNUAL RABIES VACCINATIONS ORDER *

Greetings Messrs. Cortese, Brown, Lange, Fisher, Miller, and Garza:

Bell County should amend the outdated section (4.01) of its Animal Control County Order governing rabies vaccinations which requires annual rabies boosters following the initial puppy and kitten series of shots and institute a 3 year rabies immunization protocol conforming to the national standard adopted by all the states, including Texas, and recommended by the Center for Disease Control’s (CDC) National Association of State Public Health Veterinarians as well as the American Veterinary Medical Association.

The CDC’s National Association of State Public Health Veterinarian’s_ Compendium of Animal Rabies Prevention and Control 2008 _states that, *“Vaccines used in state and local rabies control programs should have at least a 3-year duration of immunity. This constitutes the most effective method of increasing the proportion of immunized dogs and cats in any population (50).” *They specifically warn that, *“[n]o laboratory or epidemiologic data exist to support the annual or biennial administration of 3- or 4-year vaccines following the initial series.” *

It is recognized that most, if not all, currently licensed annual rabies vaccines given annually are actually the 3-year vaccine relabeled for annual use -- Colorado State University's *Small Animal Vaccination Protocol* for its veterinary teaching hospital states: *“Even with rabies vaccines, the label may be misleading in that a three year duration of immunity product may also be labeled and sold as a one year duration of immunity product.” *According to Dr. Ronald Schultz of the University of Wisconsin School of Veterinary Medicine, whose canine vaccine studies form a large part of the scientific base for the 2003 and 2006 American Animal Hospital Association’s (AAHA) Canine Vaccine Guidelines, as well as the World Small Animal Veterinary Association’s 2007 Vaccine Guidelines, *“There is no benefit from annual rabies vaccination and most one year rabies products are similar or identical to the 3-year products with regard to duration of immunity and effectiveness.”* [1]

Bell County’s code requiring annual rabies boosters may have been intended to achieve enhanced immunity to the rabies virus by giving the vaccine more often than Texas state law and the federal 3-year licensing standard, but, more frequent vaccination than is required to fully immunize an animal will *not* achieve further disease protection. Redundant annual rabies shots needlessly expose dogs and cats to the risk of adverse effects while obligating residents to pay unnecessary veterinary medical fees. The American Veterinary Medical Association's* 2001 Principles of Vaccination* state that* “Unnecessary stimulation of the immune system does not result in enhanced disease resistance, and may increase the risk of adverse post-vaccination events.” *

By requiring pet owners to pay for a yearly veterinary medical procedure from which their animals derive no benefit and may be harmed, the county’s current rabies immunization code may violate the Texas Deceptive Trade Practices Act (Title 2, Chapter 17) and may place veterinarians in the uneasy position of violating Title 4 Chapter 801Subsection 402 (12) of the Veterinary Licensing Act, which cites as grounds for license denial or disciplinary action any veterinarian who *“performs or prescribes unnecessary…treatment.”* 

Immunologically, the rabies vaccine is the most potent of the veterinary vaccines and associated with significant adverse reactions such as polyneuropathy* “resulting in muscular atrophy, inhibition or interruption of neuronal control of tissue and organ function, incoordination, and weakness,”*[2] auto-immune hemolytic anemia,[3] autoimmune diseases affecting the thyroid, joints, blood, eyes, skin, kidney, liver, bowel and central nervous system; anaphylactic shock; aggression; seizures; epilepsy; and fibrosarcomas at injection sites are all linked to the rabies vaccine.[4] [5] It is medically unsound for this vaccine to be given more often than is necessary to maintain immunity.

A “killed” vaccine, the rabies vaccine contains adjuvants to enhance the immunological response. In 1999, the World Health Organization *“classified veterinary vaccine adjuvants as Class III/IV carcinogens with Class IV being the highest risk," *[6]and the results of a study published in the August 2003 Journal of Veterinary Medicine documenting fibrosarcomas at the presumed injection sites of rabies vaccines stated, *“In both dogs and cats, the development of necrotizing panniculitis at sites of rabies vaccine administration was first observed by Hendrick & Dunagan (1992).”*[7] According to the 2003 AAHA Guidelines, *"...killed vaccines are much more likely to cause hypersensitivity reactions (e.g., immune-mediated disease)." *[8] 

County officials should note data indicating that compliance rates are no higher in areas with annual rabies immunization requirements than in those with triennial protocols. A 2002 report compiled by the Banfield Corporation for the Texas Department of Health on rabies vaccination rates determined that a* “comparison of the one-year states and the three-year states demonstrates no difference in the delinquency rates” and that, “A paucity of scientific data exists to demonstrate a clear public health benefit of a one-year vaccination protocol versus a three-year vaccination protocol.” *[9]

On behalf of The Rabies Challenge Fund and the Bell County pet owners who have contacted us, we strongly urge you to amend Section 4.01 of the Bell County Order governing Animal Control and Rabies Vaccinations to conform to the 3-year national standard recommended by the Center for Disease Control’s National Association of State Public Health Veterinarians and endorsed by the American Veterinary Medical Association.

Sincerely, 

Kris L. Christine
Founder, Co-Trustee
THE RABIES CHALLENGE FUND
www.RabiesChallengeFund.org

cc: Dr. W. Jean Dodds
Dr. Ronald Schultz
Belton, Harker Heights, Killeen, Salado, and Temple City Officials
Justin Cox

*continued*


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

*continued*



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[1] Schultz, Ronald D.; What Everyone Needs to Know about Canine Vaccines, October 2007, http://www.puliclub.org/CHF/AKC2007Conf/What Everyone Needs to Know About Canine Vaccines.htm

[2] Dodds, W. Jean Vaccination Protocols for Dogs Predisposed to Vaccine Reactions, The Journal of the American Animal Hospital Association, May/June 2001, Vol. 37, pp. 211-214

[3] Duval D., Giger U.Vaccine-Associated Immune-Mediated Hemolytic Anemia in the Dog, Journal of Veterinary Internal Medicine 1996; 10:290-295

[4] American Veterinary Medical Association (AVMA) Executive Board, April 2001, Principles of Vaccination, Journal of the American Veterinary Medical Association, Volume 219, No. 5, September 1, 2001.

[5] Vascelleri, M. Fibrosarcomas at Presumed Sites of Injection in Dogs: Characteristics and Comparison with Non-vaccination Site Fibrosarcomas and Feline Post-vaccinal Fibrosarcomas; Journal of Veterinary Medicine, Series A August 2003, vol. 50, no. 6, pp. 286-291.

[6] IARC Monographs on the Evaluation of Carcinogenic Risks to Humans: Volume 74, World Health Organization, International Agency for Research on Cancer, Feb. 23-Mar. 2, 1999, p. 24, 305, 310.

[7] Vascelleri, M. Fibrosarcomas at Presumed Sites of Injection in Dogs: Characteristics and Comparison with Non-vaccination Site Fibrosarcomas and Feline Post-vaccinal Fibrosarcomas; Journal of Veterinary Medicine, Series A August 2003, vol. 50, no. 6, pp. 286-291.

[8] American Animal Hospital Association Canine Vaccine Task Force. 2003 Canine Vaccine Guidelines, Recommendations, and Supporting Literature, 28pp. and ibid. 2006 AAHA Canine Vaccine Guidelines, Revised, 28 pp.

[9] Texas Department of Public Health, Zoonosis Control; The White Paper, Options for Rabies Vaccination of Dogs and Cats in Texas, 2002


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

*INDIANA Rabies Law -- Delaware County*

*PERMISSION TO CROSS-POST *

The Muncie Delaware Humane Society (Indiana) has submitted a proposal to the County Council and Commissioners which would include imposing a tax on dogs as well as changing the county's current 3 year rabies immunization protocol to one requiring a yearly rabies booster for all dogs and cats in order to obtain a license. 

I've spoken at length with 3 council members, and if I am understanding them correctly, the proposed ordinance came from the Humane Society, in conjunction with local veterinarians. The ordinance will, in effect, set the Humane Society up as an independent animal control agency for Delaware County -- allowing them to unilaterally determine rabies booster intervals, licensing requirements, setting fines, imposing taxes on pets, implementing mandatory spay/neuter policy, etc... Apparently the society intends to collect up to $1,000 in fines for some violations. All of the fees will go into the Humane Society coffers to fund the running of their shelters, and the veterinarians performing the vaccinations and spaying/neutering will be paid for their services. One controversial portion of the proposal would apparently allow the Humane Society to enter private property without a search warrant.

Below is a copy of my letter to the county officials on behalf of The Rabies Challenge Fund opposing the proposed revision to the rabies protocol.

*What You Can Do *

Contact the Delaware County Council and Commissioners (contact information below) and ask them to reject the portion of the Humane Society's proposal which would change the current 3 year rabies ordinance.

*County Commissioners* Telephone Number: (765) 747-7730 Fax: (765) 747-7899
Don Dunnuck [email protected] 
Todd Donati [email protected] 
Larry W. Bledsoe, Jr. [email protected] 

*County Council *Fax: (765) 741-3422

Kevin Nemyer [email protected] (765) 286-0962 
Bradley Bookout [email protected] (765) 808-1484
James King [email protected] (765) 286-9065
Mary Chambers [email protected] (765) 289-8928 
Ted Bowman (765) 789-4931 
Ronald Quakenbush [email protected] (765) 759-8461
Chris Matchett, President [email protected] (765) 759-4725; cell: 765-730-5987

June 24, 2009

Delaware County Council and Commissioners
100 West Main Street
Muncie, IN 47305

*RE: Humane Society Proposed Ordinance Change Affecting Rabies
Immunization Protocol for Dogs*

Greetings Council Members and Commissioners

This letter is a follow-up to my Tuesday conversations with Councilors Bowman and Chambers regarding an ordinance proposed by the Muncie Delaware Humane Society which would impose a tax on dogs in addition to revising the county’s 3 year rabies immunization ordinance to require annual rabies boosters for dogs and cats in order to obtain licenses.

Delaware County’s current Animal Care & Control Ordinance, Chapter 12, Section 3-12-1, which declares, *"Rabies vaccination shall mean the injection by a licensed veterinarian of a dog/cat with a rabies vaccine licensed by the USDA and approved by the Indiana State Department of Health..." *conforms to the Indiana state rabies protocol (Rule 5 Rabies Immunization, 345 IAC 1-5-1 Rabies Vaccination) as well as the recommendations of the American Veterinary Medical Association [1] and the Center for Disease Control’s National Association of State Public Health Veterinarian's _2008 Compendium of Animal Rabies Prevention and Control _advising that: *"Vaccines used in state and local rabies control programs should have at least a 3-year duration of immunity........ No laboratory or epidemiologic data exist to support the annual or biennial administration of 3- or 4-year vaccines following the initial series." *

A regressive ordinance revision requiring annual rabies boosters for dogs and cats is medically unnecessary and scientifically unfounded. According to the American Animal Hospital Association, "*The minimum DOI [duration of immunity] for killed rabies vaccine based on challenge studies is 3 years; based on antibody titers, it is considered to be up to 7 years..” *[2]

More frequent vaccination than is required to fully immunize an animal will *not* achieve further disease protection. Redundant annual rabies shots needlessly expose dogs and cats to the risk of adverse effects while obligating residents to pay unnecessary veterinary medical fees, which could violate Indiana’s consumer protection laws and obligate veterinarians to engage in unprofessional conduct (Code 25-1) by administering medically unwarranted rabies vaccines in order for their clients to comply with the amended ordinance. The American Veterinary Medical Association's _2001 Principles of Vaccination_ state that *“Unnecessary stimulation of the immune system does not result in enhanced disease resistance, and may increase the risk of adverse post-vaccination events.” *

It is recognized that most, if not all, currently licensed annual rabies vaccines given annually are actually the 3-year vaccine relabeled for annual use -- Colorado State University's _Small Animal Vaccination Protocol_ for its veterinary teaching hospital states:* “Even with rabies vaccines, the label may be misleading in that a three year duration of immunity product may also be labeled and sold as a one year duration of immunity product.” *According to Dr. Ronald Schultz of the University of Wisconsin School of Veterinary Medicine, whose canine vaccine studies form a large part of the scientific base for the 2003 and 2006 American Animal Hospital Association’s (AAHA) Canine Vaccine Guidelines, as well as the World Small Animal Veterinary Association’s 2007 Vaccine Guidelines, “*There is no benefit from annual rabies vaccination and most one year rabies products are similar or identical to the 3-year products with regard to duration of immunity and effectiveness.” *[3]

Immunologically, the rabies vaccine is the most potent of the veterinary vaccines and associated with significant adverse reactions such as polyneuropathy *“resulting in muscular atrophy, inhibition or interruption of neuronal control of tissue and organ function, incoordination, and weakness,”* [4] auto-immune hemolytic anemia, [5] autoimmune diseases affecting the thyroid, joints, blood, eyes, skin, kidney, liver, bowel and central nervous system; anaphylactic shock; aggression; seizures; epilepsy; and fibrosarcomas at injection sites are all linked to the rabies vaccine. [6] [7] It is medically unsound for this vaccine to be given more often than is necessary to maintain immunity.

A “killed” vaccine, the rabies vaccine contains adjuvants to enhance the immunological response. In 1999, the World Health Organization *“classified veterinary vaccine adjuvants as Class III/IV carcinogens with Class IV being the highest risk,"* [8] and the results of a study published in the August 2003 Journal of Veterinary Medicine documenting fibrosarcomas at the presumed injection sites of rabies vaccines stated,* “In both dogs and cats, the development of necrotizing panniculitis at sites of rabies vaccine administration was first observed by Hendrick & Dunagan (1992).”* [9] According to the 2003 AAHA Guidelines, *"...killed vaccines are much more likely to cause hypersensitivity reactions (e.g., immune-mediated disease)." *[10]

The Rabies Challenge Fund urges you to reject the portion of the Muncie Delaware Humane Society proposal which would amend Chapter 12 Section 3-12-1 of the Animal Care and Control Ordinance to require annual rabies vaccinations for dogs and cats.

Sincerely,
Kris L. Christine
Founder, Co-Trustee
THE RABIES CHALLENGE FUND
www.RabiesChallengeFund.org

cc: Dr. W. Jean Dodds
Dr. Ronald Schultz


----------



## Peggy Snyder (Jan 12, 2008)

Working in health care field I've heard the pros and cons about getting vaccinations.
AND I saw "Ole Yeller" so I think I'll stick with my vets advise and continue to get the vaccines. I just did my kennel and all are doing great. We've spent 3 months doing rabies, the combinations (parvo, distemper, etc) kennel cough, worming and so forth--ya all know the drill. Being that these dogs are out hunting exposed to all kinds of things that companion dogs do not run into I rather give it to them that say "OH, shoot I should have gotten a vaccine."
Thanks for presenting your side though at least we can say we didn't see anything.


----------



## Scott Greenwood (Mar 25, 2008)

Kris L. Christine or Whomsoever DVM

There is a reason for the dvm. The went to atleast eight years for that reason and that is why I trust it. Not some radical that is trying to push an agenda. I do not think vets care whether or not they give out 1,2, or 3 year shots. They just do what is required. And when it comes to being sick, I have been on a pretty stringent dose of medications for around ten years now and before that plenty of insulin and other drugs, do they give me the sh**s you bet. Will I keep taking them, They keep me alive. Same as rabies vaccines. It happens to humans to and very rarely is there ever a change of course. There is always a risk of death when dealing with drugs, small risk though!


----------



## Mike Trible (Oct 23, 2007)

My golden is healing up now from a 6 inch incision to remove a chain of tumors FROM A RABIES VACCINATION SITE that are thankfully not cancerous. Any of you who know me know that this could have been a very devastating time for me right now, and I very much resent being told that I must continue to do this to my dog when I honestly feel that he already has lifetime immunity from the vaccinations he's already had in his life. Making vaccination choices is a very personal decision for all of us. If anyone wants to vaccinate every year, leaving the 3 year requirement will certainly not stop someone from going that route.

Also, I happen to use a vet in Delaware County, Indiana, and I am thankful to be made aware of a proposal that wants to make a 1 year rabies vaccination mandatory, instead of the 3 year currently in place. 

Carla Trible

UH HRCH GRCH Millcreek's Pay It Forward TDInc "Teegan" 500 point golden retriever


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

*Update: Texas Rabies Law -- Bell County*

July 23, 2009 article in the _Killeen Daily Herald _on efforts to change the annual rabies ordinance in Bell County, Texas:* Animal Advisory Committee Works to Revamp Rabies Policy *http://www.kdhnews.com/news/story.aspx?s=34716

"Killeen's animal advisory committee can't change the annual rabies vaccination policy – so it's going to the source.

The committee is sending representatives to the Bell County Commissioners Court and the Killeen City Council in an effort to change the county's policy on rabies vaccinations."


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

*TEXAS RABIES LAW-- Bell County Update*

*Rabies shots only needed every 3 years*_ Killeen Daily Herald _7/29/09http://kdhnews.com/news/story.aspx?s=34835

Members of Killeen's Animal Advisory Committee took a stand against Bell County's current pet rabies vaccination policy at Tuesday's City Council's workshop.

After hearing presentations from two veterinarians, the Killeen City Council reached a *unanimous* consensus to support the committee's appeal to the county for prolonging rabies vaccinations to once every three years instead of annually.


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

*Vaccine Data on Facebook/Rabies Challenge Fund*


For those of you interested in information on canine vaccines, The Rabies Challenge Fund now has an official page on Facebook and so do I (under Kris L. Christine), where I have posted a number of articles and studies under "discussions" and "notes", including one recently entitled *Adverse events diagnosed within three days of Vaccine Administration in Dogs* from the _Journal of the American Veterinary Medical Association_, Vol 227, No. 7, October 1, 2005 .


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

*Vaccines -- Adverse Events within Three Days JAVMA 10/1/05*

The quotes in red below are from the attached scientific report covering adverse events within 3 days of vaccination in dogs over the course of 2 years. Reports of dogs having vaccinal adverse reactions within the same time frame were not included if heartworm medication had been administered along with the vaccines. This study did not include adverse reactions such as development of fibrosarcomas and/or other conditions which take longer than 3 days to develop.

Moore, George E. et als., *Adverse events diagnosed within three days of Vaccine Administration in Dogs,*_ Journal of the American Veterinary Medical Association,_ Vol 227, No. 7, October 1, 2005

Animals—1,226,159 dogs vaccinated at 360 veterinary hospitals.

Results—4,678 adverse events (38.2/10,000 dogs vaccinated) were associated with administration of 3,439,576 doses of vaccine to 1,226,159 dogs. *The VAAE rate decreased significantly as body weight increased. *Risk was 27% to 38% greater for neutered versus sexually intact dogs and 35% to 64% greater for dogs approximately 1 to 3 years old versus 2 to 9 months old. *The risk of a VAAE significantly increased as the number of vaccine doses administered per office visit increased; each additional vaccine significantly increased risk of an adverse event by 27% in dogs ≤ 10 kg (22 lb) and 12% in dogs > 10 kg. *

Conclusions and Clinical Relevance—Young adult small-breed neutered dogs that received multiple vaccines per office visit were at greatest risk of a VAAE within 72 hours after vaccination.

Records for dogs that received both an injectable heartworm preventive and a vaccine during the same office visit were not included in analyses.

Population—In the 2-year study period, 4,531,837 vaccine doses were administered to 1,537,534 dogs at 360 veterinary hospitals.

Among breeds with 5,000 or more dogs vaccinated, Dachshund, Pug, Boston Terrier, Miniature Pinscher, and Chihuahua breeds had the highest rates of VAAEs with 121.7, 93.0, 83.8, 76.4, and 76.1 adverse events/10,000 dogs vaccinated, respectively (Table 1). The VAAE rate for mixed-breed dogs was in the bottom quintile of all rates.

The VAAE rates decreased significantly as body weight increased (P for trend < 0.001; Figure 1). For all vaccines or for rabies vaccine alone, the VAAE rate for 10.1- to 45.0-kg (22.2- to 99.0-lb) dogs was approximately half the rate for dogs that weighed 0 to 10.0 kg (0 to 22.0 lb; P < 0.001; Figure 2). For rabies vaccine administered alone, VAAE rates/10,000 dogs that weighed 0 to 10.0 kg, 10.1 to 45.0 kg, and > 45 kg were 32.1 (222/69,178), 15.3 (69/45,088), and 0.0 (0/1,966), respectively.

The risk of a VAAE significantly increased as the number of vaccines administered per office visit increased (P for trend < 0.001).

In all dogs, *each additional vaccine administered per office visit increased the rate of a VAAE by 24.2%; *the rate increase was significantly (P <0.001) greater in dogs that weighed 0 to 10.0 kg, compared with dogs that weighed 0.1 to 45.0 kg (27.3% vs 11.5%, respectively; Figure 4). The 3 dogs with recorded deaths each had received ≥ 4 vaccines at their last office visit.

The lowest rate was observed with parenteral administration of Bordetella vaccine (15.4/10,000; 82 VAAEs/53,238 doses), and the highest rate was observed with Borrelia (Lyme disease) vaccine (43.7/10,000; 132 VAAEs/30,201 doses).

*The risk of a VAAE in this study population was inversely related to a dog’s weight.*

Factors known to cause vaccine reactions include the primary vaccine agent or antigen, adjuvants, preservatives, stabilizers, and residues from tissue cultures used in vaccine production.

The overall formulation of various vaccine components (eg, antigen, adjuvants, and diluent) is proprietary information that was unavailable for analysis in our study; thus, the variation in VAAE rates among single-antigen vaccines
may not be solely attributable to the primary vaccine antigen.

... because of genetic heterogeneity, the relatively low VAAE rate observed in mixed-breed dogs suggests that laboratory safety trials that use such dogs may underestimate the VAAE rates that would occur in purebred dogs. This is important because purebred dogs comprise at least two thirds of the US dog population.

*The risk of allergic reaction has been reported to increase after the third or fourth injection of a vaccine (ie, a booster response).*

*Neutering appeared to increase risk of a VAAE more than sex. *Females mount stronger immune responses after vaccination or infection than males because of a dimorphic enhancing effect of estrogens and a protective effect of androgens.


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

Kris L. Christine said:


> *Vaccine Data on Facebook/Rabies Challenge Fund*
> 
> 
> For those of you interested in information on canine vaccines, The Rabies Challenge Fund now has an official page on Facebook and so do I (under Kris L. Christine), where I have posted a number of articles and studies under "discussions" and "notes", including one recently entitled *Adverse events diagnosed within three days of Vaccine Administration in Dogs* from the _Journal of the American Veterinary Medical Association_, Vol 227, No. 7, October 1, 2005 .


Here's the link to The Rabies Challenge Fund page on Facebook http://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Rabies-Challenge-Fund/119106981159?v=wall


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

*San Diego Pet Vaccination Seminar with Drs. W. Jean Dodds and Ronald Schultz *

A vaccine seminar will be held in San Diego, California on March 28, 2010, and world-renowned veterinary vaccine research scientists, Drs. W. Jean Dodds and Ronald Schultz, will be the featured speakers at this all-day event. More information on the seminar can be found at http://www.petseminar.org/ .

*New Website Design & Facebook Page*

The Rabies Challenge Fund website has been completely redesigned www.RabiesChallengeFund.org and important vaccine data for pet owners has been added. The RCF has also joined the Facebook community http://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Rabies-Challenge-Fund/119106981159?v=wall&ref=ts , where vaccine data is posted under "Discussions."


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

*ARKANSAS 3 Year Rabies Law Effective 1/1/10*

*Updated Rabies Control Act Allows Longer Vaccination Intervals* http://www.todaysthv.com/news/local/story.aspx?storyid=95265&catid=2

"The updated Rabies Control Act has new rules passed by the State Board of Health that allow for a longer interval between rabies vaccinations for dogs and cats. The new rules will become effective January 1, 2010. 

If a three-year vaccine is chosen, the pet will be required to be revaccinated three years later."


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

*RHODE ISLAND 3 Year Rabies Regulations*

At the end of April 2009, Rhode Island's Rabies Control Board approved a change to allow for a 3 year protocol, yet no date has been set for it to become effective. Concerned pet owners should contact their legislators http://www.rilin.state.ri.us/ and the Chair of the Board, State Veterinarian *Dr. Scott Marshall at 401-222-2781 [email protected]*to insist this policy change becomes effective.

*RHODE ISLAND - Board OKs Change in Rabies Policy*_ Providence Journal News Digest _May 1, 2009 http://www.projo.com/news/content/news_digest_01_05-01-09_5KE7P0O_v4.38640bf.html "PROVIDENCE –– The Rhode Island Rabies Control Board has approved a change in policy that could pave the way for regulations that will allow the vaccination of dogs and cats every three years, rather than every two years. "


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

Judy Schor's agility champion, Peaches, suffered a significant adverse reaction to a rabies booster. Judy has posted photos of Peaches and a letter from the vaccine manufacturer, Fort Dodge, offering a settlement to pay for medical treatment if they not disclose information about the claim. You can read the letter and see photos of Peaches at this link: http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2042916&id=1447415540&ref=mf .


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

*RABIES LAWS IN THE 50 UNITED STATES as of 1/3/10*

On The Rabies Challenge Fund Facebook page, I have posted links and quotes to all the state rabies laws, you can access the information at http://www.facebook.com/topic.php?uid=119106981159&topic=11703 .


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

*Nashville TN Metro/Davidson County Rabies Ordinance 3 Year*

*ALERT: Nashville TN Metro/Davidson County Rabies Ordinance Allows 3 Year Vaccines*

From the Director of Environmental Health for Metro Davidson County on the county rabies ordinance:

*MCL 8.04.040 states "All licenses issued shall be valid for twelve months and shall expire on the last day of the month issued of the following year". The vaccine used, however, can be a one year or three year at the discretion of the vet or owner. *

*PERMISSION GRANTED TO CROSS-POST*

If you have any questions about this, please contact the Dr. Brent Hager, Director of Environmental Health at: 

Dr. Brent Hager, Director of Environmental Health
Metro Public Health Department of Nashville/Davidson County
311 23rd Avenue North
Nashville, TN 37203
615-340-5653 (office phone) 
[email protected]


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

*WEST VIRGINIA URGENT*-- Contact Legislators and ask them to introduce a bill extending the required rabies vaccination interval to 3 years. (Senate http://www.legis.state.wv.us/Senate1/members/senmemview.cfm# House http://www.legis.state.wv.us/House/members/delmemview1.cfm ) February 22 is the last date a bill can be introduced this session, and Dr. Gary Kinder, the State Veterinarian e-mailed me on 1/19/10 that "The West Virginia Department of Agriculture (WVDA) will not oppose legislation that will increase the interval for required rabies vaccination from two years to three years for dogs and cats residing in West Virginia. " He did not say that his department would introduce such a bill, however, so in order for the West Virginia rabies law to be amended to the 3 year national standard, a Senator or Delegate will have to introduce the bill on behalf of a resident. 

Please act now.

*PERMISSION GRANTED TO CROSS-POST*


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

[1] American Veterinary Medical Association, Veterinary Biologics, June 2007, “Rabies Vaccination Procedures”

[2] Schultz, Ronald D.; What Everyone Needs to Know about Canine Vaccines, October 2007, http://www.puliclub.org/CHF/AKC2007Conf/What Everyone Needs to Know About Canine Vaccines.htm

[3] Frana, Timothy, et als. Postmarketing Surveillance of Rabies Vaccines for Dogs to Evaluate Safety and Efficacy, The Journal of the American Veterinary Medical Association April 1, 2008 issue, Vol. 232, No. 7

[4] Dodds, W. Jean Vaccination Protocols for Dogs Predisposed to Vaccine Reactions, The Journal of the American Animal Hospital Association, May/June 2001, Vol. 37, pp. 211-214

[5] Duval D., Giger U.Vaccine-Associated Immune-Mediated Hemolytic Anemia in the Dog, Journal of Veterinary Internal Medicine 1996; 10:290-295

[6] American Veterinary Medical Association (AVMA) Executive Board, April 2001, Principles of Vaccination, Journal of the American Veterinary Medical Association, Volume 219, No. 5, September 1, 2001.

[7] Vascelleri, M. Fibrosarcomas at Presumed Sites of Injection in Dogs: Characteristics and Comparison with Non-vaccination Site Fibrosarcomas and Feline Post-vaccinal Fibrosarcomas; Journal of Veterinary Medicine, Series A August 2003, vol. 50, no. 6, pp. 286-291.

[8] Moore, George E. et als., Adverse events diagnosed within three days of Vaccine Administration in Dogs, Journal of the American Veterinary Medical Association, Vol 227, No. 7, October 1, 2005

[9]Meler, Erika & Pressler, Barrak; Research Updates: Investigating the Impact of Vaccine Administration Site Changes in Cats DVM360 October 1, 2009 

[10] IARC Monographs on the Evaluation of Carcinogenic Risks to Humans: Volume 74, World Health Organization, International Agency for Research on Cancer, Feb. 23-Mar. 2, 1999, p. 24, 305, 310.

[11] Vascelleri, M. Fibrosarcomas at Presumed Sites of Injection in Dogs: Characteristics and Comparison with Non-vaccination Site Fibrosarcomas and Feline Post-vaccinal Fibrosarcomas; Journal of Veterinary Medicine, Series A August 2003, vol. 50, no. 6, pp. 286-291.

[12] American Animal Hospital Association Canine Vaccine Task Force. 2003 Canine Vaccine Guidelines, Recommendations, and Supporting Literature, 28pp. and ibid. 2006 AAHA Canine Vaccine Guidelines, Revised, 28 pp.

[13] Texas Department of Public Health, Zoonosis Control; The White Paper, Options for Rabies Vaccination of Dogs and Cats in Texas, 2002


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

*RHODE ISLAND *Rabies Control Board meets *February 22 at 9:30 a.m.* Room 370, Division of Agriculture, 235 Promenade Street, Providence-- New 3 year rabies regulations to be discussed. http://sos.ri.gov/documents/publicinfo/omdocs/notices/13/2010/84585.pdf Concerned pet owners should make every effort to attend this meeting and ask their friends to do the same.

If you cannot attend the meeting, but want to voice your opinion, please contact the Chair of the Board, RI State Veterinarian, *Dr. Scott Marshall at [email protected] phone: (401) 222-2781 ext. 4503* and ask that the regulatory change to the 3 year protocol be made effective as soon as possible.


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

*Rhode Island -- 3 Year "Transition Policy" announced by State Vet 2/21/10*

*New R.I. Rabies Regulations Close to Approval*, _Providence Journal_ 2/21/10 http://www.projo.com/health/content/rabies_vaccinations_02-21-10_QVHH1UG_v13.36f414d.html 

"New rules, expected to go into effect about March 16, change the mandatory vaccination period from two to three years. 

*In the meantime, the state veterinarian, Dr. Scott Marshall, has created a transitional policy so that pets now protected aren’t reimmunized unnecessarily just because the old regulations have not yet expired. "*

If you have questions about the transition policy, contact *Dr. Scott Marshall at [email protected] phone: (401) 222-2781 ext. 4503*


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

*Duration of Immunity to Canine Vaccines: 
What We Know and Don't Know

Ronald D. Schultz, Professor and Chair
Department of Patho-biological Sciences
School of Veterinary Medicine, University of Wisconsin-Madison*

It has been common practice since the development of canine vaccines in the late 1950's to administer them annually. The recommendation to vaccinate annually was based on the assumption that immunity would wane in some dogs, thus to ensure immunity in the population, all dogs required revaccination since it was not practical to test each animal for antibody. Little or no research has been done to demonstrate that the practice of annual revaccination has any scientific value in providing greater immunity than would be present if an animal was never revaccinated or was revaccinated at intervals longer than one year.

In 1978 we recommended an ideal vaccination program would be one in which dogs and cats would be revaccinated at one year of age and then every third year thereafter (1). That recommendation was based on a general knowledge of vaccinal immunity, especially the importance of immunologic memory and on duration of protection after natural sub clinical or clinical infections as well as on limited studies we had performed with certain canine and feline vaccines. Since the mid 1970's we have done a variety of studies with various canine vaccines to demonstrate their duration of immunity. From our studies it is apparent, at least to me, that the duration of immunity for the four most important canine vaccines (core vaccines) that the duration of immunity is considerably longer than one year. Furthermore, we have found that annual revaccination, with the vaccines that provide long term immunity, provides no demonstrable benefit and may increase the risk for adverse reactions. We have assessed duration of protective immunity primarily by two procedures; the first is held to be the "gold standard and that is to challenge the vaccinated animal with the virulent organism, the second method is to measure antibody and compare the antibody titer to that which is known to prevent infection (e.g. provide sterile immunity). The studies we report here include challenge studies as well as studies that determine antibody titers. A summary of our results show the following (Table 1).



Table 1: Minimum Duration of Immunity for Canine Vaccines

*CORE VACCINES *

Table 1: *Minimum Duration of Immunity for Canine Vaccines*

Vaccine / Minimum Duration of Immunity / Methods Used to Determine Immunity 

*Canine Distemper Virus (CDV)

Rockborn Strain 7 years/15 years challenge/serology
Onderstepoort Strain 5 years/9 years challenge/serology

Canine Adenovirus-2 (CAV-2)  7 years/9 years challenge-CAV-1/serology
Canine Parvovirus-2 (CPV-2)  7 years challenge/serology

Canine Rabies  3 years/7 years challenge/serology


NON-CORE VACCINES 

Canine parainfluenza *3 yrs. serology 
*Bordetella bronchiseptica *9 months challenge 
*Leptospira interrogans ser. canicola ? 
Leptospira icterohaemorrhagiac ? 
Borrelia burgdorfen* 1 yr. challenge 
*Giardia ? 
Canine Coronavirus *Lifetime (whether vaccinated or not vaccinated) Challenge / serology 

The minimum duration of immunity data does not imply that all vaccinated dogs will be immune for the period of time listed, nor does it suggest that immunity may not last longer (e.g. the life of the dog). The percentage of vaccinated animals protected from clinical disease after challenge with canine distemper virus, canine parvovirus and canine adenovirus in the present study was greater than 95%.

Although there is much more that we need to know about duration of immunity to canine vaccines the information we have at present provides adequate justification for the vaccination recommendations that I and others have made and continue to make regarding frequency of vaccination (2)

1. Schultz, RD. and F.W. Scott. Canine & Feline Immunization. In: Symposium on Practical Immunology. R.D. Schultz, Ed., Vet Clinics of N. Am., Nov. 1978, W.B. Saunders Co.

2. Schultz, R.D. Current and Future Canine and feline vaccination programs. Vet Med 3: No. 3, 233-254, 1998.


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

*VIRGINIA HB322 Medical Exemption Clause Legislation*

VIRGINIA-- Medical Exemption Clause Legislation--HB 322 Rabies vaccination; exempts certain dogs and cats. http://leg1.state.va.us/cgi-bin/legp...322&Submit2=Go Introduced by Delegate Kenneth R. Plum passed the House UNANIMOUSLY Feb. 15, goes to full Senate floor this week.

"Animal care; rabies vaccination. Requires the Board of Health to provide, by regulation, an exemption to the requirement that an owner of a dog or cat must have his animal vaccinated for rabies if the veterinarian determines that the dog or cat has an underlying medical condition that is likely to result in a life-threatening condition in response to the vaccination. "

PERMISSION GRANTED TO CROSS POST


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

VIRGINIA--HB322 Rabies Medical Exemption Clause *passed* the House and Senate and has gone to Governor McDonnell for signature. Delegate Plum's office (703-758-9733) said it should be effective before mid-April!

*PERMISSION GRANTED TO CROSS POST*


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

*CALIFORNIA--Medical Exemption Bill AB 2000 ACTION ALERT!*

California Assembly Member Curt Hagman has filed a bill which will insert a Medical Exemption Clause into California's Rabies Law. Assembly Bill AB200 http://www.leginfo.ca.gov./pub/09-10/bill/asm/ab_1951-2000/ab_2000_bill_20100217_introduced.html

 "This bill would exempt from the vaccination requirement the owner of a dog that a licensed veterinarian determines, on an annual basis, may have a potentially lethal reaction to the vaccination."

The bill has gone to the Agriculture Committee, concerned pet owners should call the Committee Secretary (Mona Wood) at *916-319-2084* and leave a message for the Committee that you want them to recommend passage of this bill. Feline owners should request that this clause include cats as well.

* PERMISSION GRANTED TO CROSS POST*

You can also contact the Agriculture Committee members at the phone numbers or e-mail addresses below and leave a message for the Committee that you want them to recommend passage of this bill. 

Cathleen Galgiani - Chair Dem-17 (916) 319-2017 [email protected] 
Tom Berryhill - Vice Chair Rep-25 (916) 319-2025 [email protected] 
Connie Conway Rep-34 (916) 319-2034 [email protected] 
Jean Fuller Rep-32 (916) 319-2032 [email protected] 
Jerry Hill Dem-19 (916) 319-2019 [email protected] 
Fiona Ma Dem-12 (916) 319-2012 [email protected] 
Tony Mendoza Dem-56 (916) 319-2056 [email protected] 
Mariko Yamada Dem-8 (916) 319-2008 [email protected]


----------



## J Connolly (Aug 16, 2007)

You have never mentioned the Zoonotic potential of rabies. Last year in India, where vaccination of companion dogs is non existent, 20,000 people died of rabies. Not that is an important factor, but something to contemplate.


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

J Connolly said:


> You have never mentioned the Zoonotic potential of rabies. Last year in India, where vaccination of companion dogs is non existent, 20,000 people died of rabies. Not that is an important factor, but something to contemplate.


We don't live in India. Here in the United States, the main vector for human rabies transmission is wildlife--racoons, bats, etc....not dogs.

According to the Center for Disease Control, of the 38 cases of human rabies in the U.S. from 1995-2006, not one came from a domestic (American dog). 28 of those cases were transmitted by bats, one racoon, the rest were contracted outside the country.

http://www.cdc.gov/rabies/epidemiology.html

Wild animals accounted for 92% of reported cases of rabies in 2006. Raccoons continued to be the most frequently reported rabid wildlife species (37.7% of all animal cases during 2006), followed by bats (24.4%), skunks (21.5%), foxes (6.2%), and other wild animals, including rodents and lagomorphs (0.6%).

Domestic species accounted for 8% of all rabid animals reported in the United States in 2006.

In 2006, cases of rabies in cats increased 18.2% compared with the number reported in 2005. The number of rabies cases reported in cats is routinely 3-4 times as that of rabies reported in cattle or dogs.


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

*Shot in the Dark: What to Know about Pet Vaccination Programs*

The following link will take you to an informative vaccine article covering the 2010 Safer Pet Vaccination Seminar with Drs. Jean Dodds and Ronald Schultz entitled *Shot in the Dark: What to Know about Pet Vaccination Programs* by Kim Campbell Thornton http://www.petconnection.com/blog/2...-what-to-know-about-pet-vaccination-programs/ .


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

*URGENT--Defeat CALIFORNIA Rabies Bill AB 2689*

*California Rabies Bill AB 2689* http://www.leginfo.ca.gov/pub/09-10/bill/asm/ab_2651-2700/ab_2689_bill_20100408_amended_asm_v98.html introduced by Assembly Member Cameron Smyth, Chair of the Local Government Committee has been referred to the Local Government Committee http://www.assembly.ca.gov/acs/newcomframeset.asp?committee=17
and *will require annual rabies vaccinations and puppies to be vaccinated at 3 months instead of 4 months of age* in "rabies areas" (portion of bill text below) as determined by the State Public Health Officer -- violation is impoundment. 

It is URGENT that ALL concerned pet owners contact the committee and tell them to reject this bill in its entirety. The Local Government Committee phone is *(916) 319-3958 *and the members contact information is listed below. 

*PERMISSION GRANTED TO POST AND CROSS-POST* this notice, please help spread the word and take action to defeat this legislation.


Cameron Smyth - Chair Rep-38 (916) 319-2038 [email protected] 
Anna M. Caballero - Vice Chair Dem-28 (916) 319-2028 [email protected] 
Juan Arambula Ind-31 (916) 319-2031 [email protected] 
Steven Bradford Dem-51 (916) 319-2051 [email protected] 
Mike Davis Dem-48 (916) 319-2048 [email protected] 
Steve Knight Rep-36 (916) 319-2036 [email protected] 
Dan Logue Rep-3 (916) 319-2003 [email protected] 
Jose Solorio Dem-69 (916) 319-2069 [email protected] 


_SEC. 2. Section 121690 is added to the Health and Safety Code, to read: 

121690. In rabies areas, all of the following shall apply:

* (b) Every dog owner, after his or her dog attains the age of three months, shall, at intervals of time not more often than once a year, as may be prescribed by the department, procure its vaccination by a
licensed veterinarian with a canine antirabies vaccine approved by, and in a manner prescribed by, the department.*_


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

Below is a copy of the letter I faxed to Assembly Member Smyth regarding AB 2689.

*PERMISSION GRANTED TO POST AND CROSS-POST*

April 12, 2010

Assembly Member Cameron Smyth, Chair
Local Government Committee
State Capitol, Room 4098
Sacramento, CA 94249-0038

*RE: California Rabies Bill AB 2689* 

Greetings Assembly Member Smyth:

Assembly Bill AB 2689 which you introduced on behalf of the City of Los Angeles is ill-advised and scientifically unfounded. The bill seeks to address a problem in the canine community that does not exist, as the California Veterinary Public Health Section’s statistics in Reported Animal Rabies by County and Species make abundantly clear: bats and other wildlife pose the major threat of rabies transmission to the public, not dogs.

According to the rabies data cited above, from 2007 until April 2, 2010, there was only 1 dog reported in California with rabies, while there were 2 cats, 442 bats, 55 fox, 107 skunks, 1 coyote, and 2 raccoons confirmed rabid. This bill authorizing the State Public Health Officer to require dogs to be vaccinated against rabies more often than once every 3 years as allowed by State law and lowering the age of required puppy vaccination to 3 months will not solve the issue of rabies in wildlife – it will, however, needlessly expose dogs of law-abiding citizens to the adverse reactions of medically unwarranted rabies boosters for which expense their owners will be charged.

Mandating rabies vaccinations more often than once every 3 years goes against the recommendations of all the national veterinary medical associations, including the American Veterinary Medical Association [1] and the Center for Disease Control’s National Association of State Public Health Veterinarian’s Compendium of Animal Rabies Prevention and Control 2008 which states that, *“Vaccines used in state and local rabies control programs should have at least a 3-year duration of immunity. This constitutes the most effective method of increasing the proportion of immunized dogs and cats in any population (50).”*

Amending Section 121690 of the Health and Safety Code to require biennial or annual rabies boosters in “rabies areas” may have been intended to achieve enhanced immunity to the rabies virus by giving the vaccine more often than the federal 3-year licensing standard, but, more frequent vaccination than is required to fully immunize an animal will not achieve further disease protection. Redundant rabies shots needlessly expose dogs to the risk of adverse effects while obligating residents to pay unnecessary veterinary medical fees. The American Veterinary Medical Association's 2001 Principles of Vaccination state that *“Unnecessary stimulation of the immune system does not result in enhanced disease resistance, and may increase the risk of adverse post-vaccination events.” *This amendment may violate California’s Consumer Protection Law by requiring pet owners to pay for a veterinary medical procedure from which their animals derive no benefit and may be harmed.

The 3 year rabies vaccines currently licensed by the USDA for dogs all have a *minimum* duration of immunity of 3 years, backed by challenge studies conducted according to the licensing standards set forth in USDA Title 9 Part 113.209, serological studies performed by Dr. Ronald Schultz of the University of Wisconsin School of Veterinary Medicine show a minimum duration of immunity of 7 years. According to the Center for Disease Control,* "A fully vaccinated dog or cat is unlikely to become infected with rabies…. In a nationwide study of rabies among dogs and cats in 1988,….no documented vaccine failures occurred among dogs or cats that had received two vaccinations. *" [2]

Immunologically, the rabies vaccine is the most potent of the veterinary vaccines and associated with significant adverse reactions such as polyneuropathy *“resulting in muscular atrophy, inhibition or interruption of neuronal control of tissue and organ function, incoordination, and weakness,”*[3] auto-immune hemolytic anemia,[4] autoimmune diseases affecting the thyroid, joints, blood, eyes, skin, kidney, liver, bowel and central nervous system; anaphylactic shock; aggression; seizures; epilepsy; and fibrosarcomas at injection sites are all linked to the rabies vaccine.[5] [6] It is medically unsound for this vaccine to be given more often than is necessary to maintain immunity.

A “killed” vaccine, the rabies vaccine contains adjuvants to enhance the immunological response. In 1999, the World Health Organization *“classified veterinary vaccine adjuvants as Class III/IV carcinogens with Class IV being the highest risk,"*[7] and the results of a study published in the August 2003 Journal of Veterinary Medicine documenting fibrosarcomas at the presumed injection sites of rabies vaccines stated, *“In both dogs and cats, the development of necrotizing panniculitis at sites of rabies vaccine administration was first observed by Hendrick & Dunagan (1992).”* [8] According to the 2003 AAHA Guidelines, *"...killed vaccines are much more likely to cause hypersensitivity reactions (e.g., immune-mediated disease)." *[9] 

Lowering the age at which puppies are required to have their first rabies shot from 4 months to 3 months is counterproductive. Puppies are finishing up their other vaccinations (distemper, hepatitis, parvo) at 12 weeks (3 months) of age, and adding a rabies vaccine into the mix will not only increase the likelihood of adverse reactions, but also the probability that the vaccine components will interfere with each other and neutralize or negate the desired immunological response. Contributing to the chance that rabies vaccination at 3 months may not be effective is the continued presence of maternal antibodies. According to the 2006 American Animal Hospital Association's Canine Vaccine Guidelines, the most common reason for vaccination failure is *"the puppy has a sufficient amount of passively acquired maternal antibody (PAMA) to block the vaccine......" *They elaborate by reporting that at the ages of 14 to 16 weeks of age, *"PAMA should be at a level that will not block active immunization in most puppies (>95%) when a reliable product is used." * After the age of 16 weeks (4 months), the maternal antibodies are reduced to a level at which they should not reduce the rabies vaccine's effectiveness.

By lowering the age to 3 months in "rabies areas," not only will puppies be put at increased risk for adverse reactions, but they will also be less likely to mount the desired immunological response because of passively acquired maternal antibodies and the impact of the other puppyhood vaccinations.

On behalf of The Rabies Challenge Fund and the many concerned California pet owners who have requested our assistance, I strongly urge you to withdraw AB 2689 in its entirety.

Sincerely,

Kris L. Christine
Founder, Co-Trustee
THE RABIES CHALLENGE FUND
www.RabiesChallengeFund.org
[email protected]

cc: Dr. W. Jean Dodds
Dr. Ronald D. Schultz

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[1] American Veterinary Medical Association, Veterinary Biologics, June 2007, “Rabies Vaccination Procedures”
[2] Immunization Practices Advisory Committee, Rabies Prevention—United States, 1991 Recommendations of the Immunization Practices Advisory Committee, Center for Disease Control Morbidity and Mortality Weekly Report March 22, 1991/40(RR03);1-19 
[3] Dodds, W. Jean Vaccination Protocols for Dogs Predisposed to Vaccine Reactions, The Journal of the American Animal Hospital Association, May/June 2001, Vol. 37, pp. 211-214
[4] Duval D., Giger U.Vaccine-Associated Immune-Mediated Hemolytic Anemia in the Dog, Journal of Veterinary Internal Medicine 1996; 10:290-295
[5] American Veterinary Medical Association (AVMA) Executive Board, April 2001, Principles of Vaccination, Journal of the American Veterinary Medical Association, Volume 219, No. 5, September 1, 2001.
[6] Vascelleri, M. Fibrosarcomas at Presumed Sites of Injection in Dogs: Characteristics and Comparison with Non-vaccination Site Fibrosarcomas and Feline Post-vaccinal Fibrosarcomas; Journal of Veterinary Medicine, Series A August 2003, vol. 50, no. 6, pp. 286-291.
[7] IARC Monographs on the Evaluation of Carcinogenic Risks to Humans: Volume 74, World Health Organization, International Agency for Research on Cancer, Feb. 23-Mar. 2, 1999, p. 24, 305, 310.
[8] Vascelleri, M. Fibrosarcomas at Presumed Sites of Injection in Dogs: Characteristics and Comparison with Non-vaccination Site Fibrosarcomas and Feline Post-vaccinal Fibrosarcomas; Journal of Veterinary Medicine, Series A August 2003, vol. 50, no. 6, pp. 286-291.
[9] American Animal Hospital Association Canine Vaccine Task Force. 2003 Canine Vaccine Guidelines, Recommendations, and Supporting Literature, 28pp. and ibid. 2006 AAHA Canine Vaccine Guidelines, Revised, 28 pp.


----------



## Losthwy (May 3, 2004)

Email sent, thanks for keeping us updated.


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

Losthwy said:


> Email sent, thanks for keeping us updated.


My pleasure, thank you for contacting the committee!


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

*UPDATE--CA BILL AB 2689* -- Public response has caused Assembly Member Smyth's office to withdraw the language in AB 2689 lowering the age of puppy vaccination from 4 months to 3 months in "rabies areas." However, as the law currently stands, the State Public Health Officer can require annual rabies vaccinations in "rabies areas." Please call *(916) 319-2038, (916) 319-3958, *or the committee members them an e-mail (contact information below) and ask them to strike the language in the current law (121690) authorizing the State Health Officer to impose annual rabies vaccinations in "rabies areas." 

Below is a copy of my e-mail to AM Smyth's assistant, Kevin O'Neill. To access the law in question, go to this link http://www.leginfo.ca.gov/calaw.html , click on "Health and Safety Code" and enter 121690 for the keyword .

*PERMISSION GRANTED TO POST AND CROSS-POST* this notice, please spread the word and take action to change this law. 


Cameron Smyth - Chair Rep-38 (916) 319-2038 [email protected] 
Anna M. Caballero - Vice Chair Dem-28 (916) 319-2028 [email protected] 
Juan Arambula Ind-31 (916) 319-2031 [email protected] 
Steven Bradford Dem-51 (916) 319-2051 [email protected] 
Mike Davis Dem-48 (916) 319-2048 [email protected] 
Steve Knight Rep-36 (916) 319-2036 [email protected] 
Dan Logue Rep-3 (916) 319-2003 [email protected] 
Jose Solorio Dem-69
(916) 319-2069
[email protected] 



----- Original Message ----- 
From: Kris Christine 
To: Kevin.O'[email protected]
Sent: Wednesday, April 14, 2010 1:00 PM
Subject: Re: AB 2689 (Smyth)


Greetings Mr. O'Neill,

Thank you for your e-mail. There is conflicting language within the Health and Safety Code as it stands, and this is a good opportunity to resolve this. What The Rabies Challenge Fund objects to in the proposed amendment is the lowering of the age of puppy vaccinations to 3 months and the authority given (or reaffirmed) to impose annual rabies vaccinations in "rabies areas". 

Within the language of the current law as it stands is the following below allowing for a 3 year dog license in "rabies areas" as long as the license period shall not extend beyond the remaining period of validity for the *current rabies vaccination* -- this does not state period of validity for an annual rabies vaccination.

As outlined in the letter we submitted to you, there is no scientific or epidemiological data supporting the authority given to the State Public Health Officer to impose annual rabies vaccinations for dogs in "rabies areas," and it goes against the recommendations of the Center for Disease Control's recommendations in their Rabies Compendium. While you are revising AB 2689 to keep the 4 month puppy vaccination provision, we respectfully request that you also revise subsection (a) so that there is no authority given to impose annual vaccinations.

Regards, 
Kris L. Christine
Founder, Co-Trustee
The Rabies Challenge Fund
[email protected]


*"121690.* In rabies areas, all of the following shall apply:

(g) In addition to the authority provided in subdivision (a), the ordinance of the responsible city, city and county, or county may
provide for the issuance of a license for a period not to exceed three years for dogs that have attained the age of 12 months or older and have been vaccinated against rabies. The person to whom the license is issued pursuant to this subdivision may choose a license period as established by the governing body of up to one, two, or three years. However, when issuing a license pursuant to this subdivision, the license period shall not extend beyond the remaining period of validity for the current rabies vaccination. A dog owner who complies with this subdivision shall be deemed to have complied with the requirements of subdivision (a)."


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

*California Rabies Bill AB 2689*

Below is a follow-up e-mail we have sent on AB 2689. *Please continue to call Assembly Member Smyth's office at (916) 319-2038 or the Local Government Committee at (916) 319-3958 and request that they remove the authorization to impose annual rabies vaccinations.*

PERMISSION GRANTED TO POST AND CROSS-POST

----- Original Message ----- 
From: Peter & Kris Christine 
To: Kevin.O'[email protected]; [email protected] 
Sent: Monday, April 19, 2010 6:35 AM
Subject: California Rabies Bill AB 2689


Greetings Mr. O'Neill,

Regarding The Rabies Challenge Fund's request and conversations with the staff in your office about withdrawing the authorization given under 121690 Section (b) of the current law to the State Public Health Officer to impose annual rabies vaccinations in areas they determine to be "rabies areas" -- this easily could be accomplished in AB 2689 by striking the clause *"at intervals of time not more often than once a year, as may be prescribed by the department". * No additional language would need to be added, no new bill would need to be drafted or introduced, and the conflict with language contained in Section (g) would be resolved.

As you are aware from the data Dr. Jean Dodds, Dr. Ronald Schultz, and I have forwarded on to you, there is no benefit from annual rabies vaccination, and it goes against the recommendations of all the national veterinary medical associations, which recommend a 3 year booster schedule as the best way to prevent and control rabies.

It is our hope that you will be able to make this one further revision to AB 2689.

Regards,

Regards, Kris
Kris L. Christine
Founder, Co-Trustee
The Rabies Challenge Fund
[email protected] 

(b) Every dog owner, after his or her dog attains the age of four
months, shall, at intervals of time not more often than once a year,
as may be prescribed by the department, procure its vaccination by a
licensed veterinarian with a canine antirabies vaccine approved by,
and in a manner prescribed by, the department.


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

According to a study published in the January 2010 issue of *Journal of Comparative Pathology* entitled, _Age and Long-term Protective Immunity in Dogs and Cats _ by Dr. Ronald Schultz, et als., "Old dogs and cats rarely die from vaccine-preventable infectious disease, especially when they have been vaccinated and immunized as young adults (i.e. between 16 weeks and 1 year of age). However, young animals do die, often because vaccines were either not given or not given at an appropriate age (e.g. too early in life in the presence of maternally derived antibody [MDA]).......

The present study examines the DOI for core viral vaccines in dogs that had not been revaccinated for as long as 9 years. These animals had serum antibody to canine distemper virus (CDV), canine parvovirus type 2 (CPV-2) and canine adenovirus type-1 (CAV-1) at levels considered protective and when challenged with these viruses, the dogs resisted infection and/or disease. Thus, even a single dose of modified live virus (MLV) canine core vaccines (against CDV, cav-2 and cpv-2) or MLV feline core vaccines (against feline parvovirus [FPV], feline calicivirus [FCV] and feline herpesvirus [FHV]), when administered at 16 weeks or older, could provide long-term immunity in a very high percentage of animals, while also increasing herd immunity."  http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...serid=10&md5=fb57fe5e84a086c6b1fa65abea55dbd8


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

*Age and Long-term Protective Immunity in Dogs and Cats*

*Age and Long-term Protective Immunity in Dogs and Cats*, Dr. Ronald Schultz et als., _Journal of Comparative Pathology_ January 2010 http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...serid=10&md5=fb57fe5e84a086c6b1fa65abea55dbd8 

"Old dogs and cats rarely die from vaccine-preventable infectious disease, especially when they have been vaccinated and immunized as young adults (i.e. between 16 weeks and 1 year of age). However, young animals do die, often because vaccines were either not given or not given at an appropriate age (e.g. too early in life in the presence of maternally derived antibody [MDA])..........

The present study examines the DOI for core viral vaccines in dogs that had not been revaccinated for as long as 9 years. These animals had serum antibody to canine distemper virus (CDV), canine parvovirus type 2 (CPV-2) and canine adenovirus type-1 (CAV-1) at levels considered protective and when challenged with these viruses, the dogs resisted infection and/or disease. Thus, even a single dose of modified live virus (MLV) canine core vaccines (against CDV, cav-2 and cpv-2) or MLV feline core vaccines (against feline parvovirus [FPV], feline calicivirus [FCV] and feline herpesvirus [FHV]), when administered at 16 weeks or older, could provide long-term immunity in a very high percentage of animals, while also increasing herd immunity."


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

*Virginia--Medical Exemption Clause enacted March 29, 2010* http://leg1.state.va.us/cgi-bin/legp504.exe?101+ful+CHAP0182 VIRGINIA CODE Title 3.2 Section 3.2-6521

D. The Board of Health shall, by regulation, provide an exemption to the requirements of subsection A if an animal suffers from an underlying medical condition that is likely to result in a life-threatening condition in response to vaccination and such exemption would not risk public health and safety. For the purposes of § 3.2-6522, such exemption shall mean that the animal is considered not currently vaccinated for rabies. For the purposes of §§ 3.2-5902, 3.2-6526, and 3.2-6527, such exemption shall be considered in place of a current certificate of vaccination.


----------



## TBell (Apr 1, 2004)

_*While there are certainly risks with any vaccine in a very small percentage of the canine world, the benefits still far outweigh the risks.*_​
*April 22 Colo. county health officials warn of skunk rabies epidemic*
Several skunks in La Junta, Colo., were confirmed to be infected with rabies, prompting the Otero County Health Department to send a letter to 4,200 area households to inform them about the epidemic and remind them to have their livestock and pets immunized against rabies.

April 24 *Equine rabies case in Colorado may mean vaccinations for horses*
Colorado horse owners should ask their vets about the advisability of inoculating their horses again rabies, the state Department of Agriculture says. The suggestion comes after a Colorado horse was diagnosed with the disease, the second equine case discovered in two years.

April 30 *Massachusetts horse is euthanized over rabies infection*
A horse in Middleboro, Mass., was euthanized after it was confirmed to be infected with rabies. The horse, which was not vaccinated, is one of only three confirmed rabies cases in horses in the state over the past 10 years, a local veterinarian said, adding that the risk for the disease may be higher this year.


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

TBELL,

*The cases you cite are not in dogs.* The fact of the matter is that rabies is primarily a problem in wildlife, and redundantly vaccinating the dogs of law-abiding citizens will not address that problem. Perhaps you should be advocating for the vaccination of wildlife or addressing the problem of the approximately 50% of domestic pets estimated to be completely unvaccinated against rabies.

*RABIES* by Margo B. Maloney, DVM, _Versatile Hunting Dog_ February 2008
"Although it still remains a zoonotic (illness transmitted from animal to man) threat in the United States today, rabies in dometicated animals and humans has fallen to a very low level.."

*Center For Disease Control* http://www.cdc.gov/rabies/epidemiology.html
Wild animals accounted for 92% of reported cases of rabies in 2006. Raccoons continued to be the most frequently reported rabid wildlife species (37.7% of all animal cases during 2006), followed by bats (24.4%), skunks (21.5%), foxes (6.2%), and other wild animals, including rodents and lagomorphs (0.6%).

Domestic species accounted for 8% of all rabid animals reported in the United States in 2006.

In 2006, cases of rabies in cats increased 18.2% compared with the number reported in 2005. The number of rabies cases reported in cats is routinely 3-4 times as that of rabies reported in cattle or dogs. 

The California Veterinary Public Health Section’s statistics in *Reported Animal Rabies by County and Species * http://www.cdph.ca.gov/HealthInfo/d...6 Reported Animal Rabies Data, California.pdf make abundantly clear (as does rabies data from other states): bats and other wildlife pose the major threat of rabies transmission to the public, not dogs. According to the rabies data cited, from 2007 until April 2, 2010, there was only 1 dog reported in California with rabies, while there were 2 cats, 442 bats, 55 fox, 107 skunks, 1 coyote, and 2 raccoons confirmed rabid. 

In addition, a properly vaccinated dog (unless it is a non-responder, in which case no amount of boostering will elicit an immune reponse) contracting rabies is very unlikely. The Center for Disease Control reports that: "A fully vaccinated dog or cat is unlikely to become infected with rabies, although rare cases have been reported (48). In a nationwide study of rabies among dogs and cats in 1988, only one dog and two cats that were vaccinated contracted rabies (49). All three of these animals had received only single doses of vaccine; no documented vaccine failures occurred among dogs or cats that had received two vaccinations. "


----------



## TBell (Apr 1, 2004)

Kris Christine,

While I completely understand your motives having lost a dog to a rare waterborne pathogen myself, your extreme efforts somewhat dilute the fact that vaccines are and have been very beneficial. 

*I certainly wish I had know about a Pythiosis vaccine before my Rusti died. I have since vaccinated two of my dogs to prevent this waterborn pathogen from infecting them since Pythiosis is prevalent in my area.*

While some vaccines are overrated and almost unnecessary due to the fact that the disease is non-fatal such as the 'Canine Flu Vaccine' that has received tons of 'scare tactic' PR and must certainly be 'profit' motivated, other vaccines that prevent fatal diseases must certainly be considered by some dog owners.

I compliment your efforts to bring the negative aspects of over vaccinating our dogs to a high level of attention. As pet owners and *especially owners of hunting dogs who encounter wildlife more often than not, we each must weigh the risks and benefits of every available vaccine against the odds that our own dogs will encounter each particular disease.*



> RABIES by Margo B. Maloney, DVM, Versatile Hunting Dog February 2008
> "Although it still remains a zoonotic (illness transmitted from animal to man) threat in the United States today, rabies in dometicated animals and humans has fallen to a very low level.."


*The reason rabies in domestic animals is low is due to vaccines. *50 years ago my grandmother had to be treated for rabies due to a bite from a rabid squirrel. I am glad today that my family has had no such encounters due to the rabies vaccine. Let's not throw out the baby with the bath water!

Tammy Bell


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

Well said, Tammy, couldn't agree more.


----------



## cakaiser (Jul 12, 2007)

TBell said:


> [/B]50 years ago my grandmother had to be treated for rabies due to a bite from a rabid squirrel. I am glad today that my family has had no such encounters due to the rabies vaccine. Let's not throw out the baby with the bath water!
> 
> Tammy Bell


Same here, Tammy, only it was my Mom, Grandmother, and Uncle.
And, the exposure came from their dog, who was a beloved pet....

He had what they called "dumb" rabies, didn't bite, but was foaming at the mouth.
They were all sticking their hands down his throat, thinking he had something stuck....


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

*NOTICE: CALIFORNIA DOG OWNERS*

On 12/21/09 Dr. Ben Sun (916) 552-9744, Interim Chief of California's Veterinary Public Health Section, designated *ALL COUNTIES* in California as "rabies areas" http://www.cdph.ca.gov/HealthInfo/discond/Documents/2010_LHD_Rabies_Declaration_Letter.pdf. 

The declaration states: "The Director of the Department of Public Health has declared all counties in California as 'rabies areas' in 2010. This declaration is based on the ongoing cyclic nature of rabies in California wildlife, and the resulting threat of exposure to domestic animals, livestock, and humans."

An April 5, 2010 amendment to AB2000 http://www.leginfo.ca.gov./pub/09-1...00/ab_2000_bill_20100405_amended_asm_v98.html which seeks to add a medical exemption clause for sick dogs in designated "rabies areas," would included the following language:

" (2) A dog exempt from the canine antirabies vaccination shall be kept quarantined as directed by the local health officer, until the
dog's medical condition has resolved and the administration of the canine antirabies vaccine occurs."

This bill is currently in the Senate Rules Committee for consideration. The phone number for the California Senate Rules Committee is *(916) 651-4120* and the Chair of the Committee is Senator Darrell Steinberg e-mail: [email protected] Phone:* (916) 651-4006 *

Under current law, the Department of Public Health is authorized to require annual rabies vaccinations in designated "rabies areas," which includes ALL counties in California for 2010. With the passage of AB2000 as amended on April 5th, dogs with medical exemptions would be required to be quarantined, which could be in an off-site pound or facility as determined by the local health officer, until their medical condition resolves or they are given a rabies vaccine.

*PERMISSION GRANTED TO CROSS-POST*


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

*PERMISSION GRANTED TO POST AND CROSS-POST*

At the bottom of this post is a copy of the letter I sent on behalf of The Rabies Challenge Fund on this issue.

*What You Can Do to Help*

Call the Senate Rules Committee and call or send an e-mail to all its members telling them to withdraw Paragraph (2) of the amendment pertaining to quarantining medically exemption animals and strike language in Section 121690 (b) of the law authorizing the Health Department to impose annual or biennial rabies vaccinations in "rabies areas."

The phone number for the California Senate Rules Committee is *(916) 651-4120 * 
Chair of the Committee is Senator Darrell Steinberg e-mail: [email protected] * (916) 651-4006*
Vice-chair Sam Aanestad [email protected] *(916) 651-4004*
Gilbert Cedillo [email protected]* (916) 651-4022 * 
Robert Dutton [email protected] *(916) 651-4031*
Jenny Oropeza [email protected] *(916) 651-4028*
Bill Co-Sponsor Assembly Member Curt Hagman [email protected] *(916) 319-2060

Letter from The Rabies Challenge Fund*

May 15, 2010

Senator Darrell Steinberg, Chair
Senate Rules Committee
State Capitol, Room 205
Sacramento, CA 94248-0001

*RE:  Amended Rabies Bill AB2000*

Greetings Senator Steinberg: 

The Rabies Challenge Fund Charitable Trust respectfully requests that the Senate Rules Committee withdraw Paragraph (2) of the April 5th amendment to AB2000 which mandates that _“A dog exempt from the canine antirabies vaccination shall be kept quarantined, as directed by the local health officer, until the dog's medical condition has resolved and the administration of the canine antirabies vaccine occurs.” _ This amendment seeks to address a public health threat which does not exist in the canine community, and which will, if passed, pose a life-threatening risk to dogs whose health is already compromised.

California’s Department of Public Health (CDPH) statistics clearly demonstrate that bats and other wildlife pose the greatest rabies threat to the public, not dogs. From 2001 through 2008, the CDPH reported 2 cases of human rabies contracted in the state, both of which were transmitted by bats. Further, according to data contained in the annual _Reported Animal Rabies by County and Species _issued by the CDPH, from the period of 2001 through May 7, 2010, (throughout which time all counties had been designated “rabies areas”), dogs were among the species with the *least* number of rabies cases in California. During the cited surveillance period 1,440 bats, 462 skunks, 74 foxes, 11 cats, and 5 dogs were reported as rabid. 

The Center for Disease Control documented 32 cases of domestically-contracted cases of human rabies in the U.S. from 1995 through 2008 – 30 illnesses were transmitted by bats, 1 by fox, and 1 by raccoon. Since 1995, there have been no reported cases of human rabies from exposure to an indigenous dog in this country, and no demonstrated need exists for the California Legislature to pass harsh rabies regulations targeting dogs. 

Further, The Rabies Challenge Fund asks that the Committee strike the following bolded, underlined language in the current law under Section 121690 (b) which is reiterated in AB2000 as follows: _ “(b) Every dog owner, after his or her dog attains the age of four months, shall, *at intervals of time not more often than once a year, as may be prescribed by the department, *procure its vaccination by a licensed veterinarian with a canine antirabies vaccine approved by, and in a manner prescribed by, the department, unless a licensed veterinarian determines,* on an annual basis,* that the dog may have a potentially lethal reaction to the canine antirabies vaccine. is currently immune compromised or has a documented medical record of a preexisting condition, including, but not limited to, an immune mediated disease, or a serious adverse reaction to a prior canine antirabies vaccine.” _

Mandating rabies vaccinations more often than once every 3 years, even in designated “rabies areas,” goes against the recommendations of all the national veterinary medical associations, including the American Veterinary Medical Association [1] and the Center for Disease Control’s National Association of State Public Health Veterinarian’s Compendium of Animal Rabies Prevention and Control 2008 which states that, *“Vaccines used in state and local rabies control programs should have at least a 3-year duration of immunity. This constitutes the most effective method of increasing the proportion of immunized dogs and cats in any population.”* 

Section 121690 (b) of the Health and Safety Code may violate California’s Consumer Protection Law by requiring pet owners to pay for a veterinary medical procedure from which their animals derive no benefit and may be harmed. The section of the law requiring biennial or annual rabies boosters in “rabies areas” may have been intended to achieve enhanced immunity to the rabies virus by giving the vaccine more often than the federal 3-year licensing standard, but, more frequent vaccination than is required to fully immunize an animal will not achieve further disease protection. Redundant rabies shots needlessly expose dogs to the risk of adverse effects while obligating residents to pay unnecessary veterinary medical fees. The American Veterinary Medical Association's 2001 Principles of Vaccination state that * “Unnecessary stimulation of the immune system does not result in enhanced disease resistance, and may increase the risk of adverse post-vaccination events.” * 

The 3 year rabies vaccines currently licensed by the USDA for dogs all have a *minimum* duration of immunity of 3 years proven by challenge studies (the definitive standard in vaccine research) conducted according to the licensing standards set forth in USDA Title 9 Part 113.209. Serological studies performed by Dr. Ronald Schultz of the University of Wisconsin School of Veterinary Medicine show a minimum duration of immunity of 7 years. According to the Center for Disease Control, * "A fully vaccinated dog or cat is unlikely to become infected with rabies…. In a nationwide study of rabies among dogs and cats in 1988,….no documented vaccine failures occurred among dogs or cats that had received two vaccinations. "* [2] 

Immunologically, the rabies vaccine is the most potent of the veterinary vaccines and associated with significant adverse reactions such as polyneuropathy * “resulting in muscular atrophy, inhibition or interruption of neuronal control of tissue and organ function, incoordination, and weakness,* ”[3] auto-immune hemolytic anemia,[4] autoimmune diseases affecting the thyroid, joints, blood, eyes, skin, kidney, liver, bowel and central nervous system; anaphylactic shock; aggression; seizures; epilepsy; and fibrosarcomas at injection sites are all linked to the rabies vaccine.[5] [6] It is medically unsound for this vaccine to be given more often than is necessary to maintain immunity.

A “killed” vaccine, the rabies vaccine contains adjuvants to enhance the immunological response. In 1999, the World Health Organization * “classified veterinary vaccine adjuvants as Class III/IV carcinogens with Class IV being the highest risk,* "[7] and the results of a study published in the August 2003 Journal of Veterinary Medicine documenting fibrosarcomas at the presumed injection sites of rabies vaccines stated, * “In both dogs and cats, the development of necrotizing panniculitis at sites of rabies vaccine administration was first observed by Hendrick & Dunagan (1992).* ” [8] According to the 2003 AAHA Guidelines, * "...killed vaccines are much more likely to cause hypersensitivity reactions (e.g., immune-mediated disease)." * [9] 

On behalf of The Rabies Challenge Fund Charitable Trust and the many concerned California pet owners who have requested our assistance, I strongly urge you to withdraw Paragraph (2) of the April 5th amendment to AB2000 and strike the language in the current law cited in the bill authorizing the CDPH to impose annual or biennial rabies boosters in “rabies areas.” 

Sincerely,
Kris L. Christine
Founder, Co-Trustee
THE RABIES CHALLENGE FUND
www.RabiesChallengeFund.org 
[email protected]

cc: W. Jean Dodds, DVM
Ronald D. Schultz, PhD
Assembly Member Curt Hagman

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

[1] American Veterinary Medical Association, Veterinary Biologics, June 2007, “Rabies Vaccination Procedures”

[2] Immunization Practices Advisory Committee, Rabies Prevention—United States, 1991 Recommendations of the Immunization Practices Advisory Committee, Center for Disease Control Morbidity and Mortality Weekly Report March 22, 1991/40(RR03);1-19 

[3] Dodds, W. Jean Vaccination Protocols for Dogs Predisposed to Vaccine Reactions, The Journal of the American Animal Hospital Association, May/June 2001, Vol. 37, pp. 211-214

[4] Duval D., Giger U.Vaccine-Associated Immune-Mediated Hemolytic Anemia in the Dog, Journal of Veterinary Internal Medicine 1996; 10:290-295

[5] American Veterinary Medical Association (AVMA) Executive Board, April 2001, Principles of Vaccination, Journal of the American Veterinary Medical Association, Volume 219, No. 5, September 1, 2001.

[6] Vascelleri, M. Fibrosarcomas at Presumed Sites of Injection in Dogs: Characteristics and Comparison with Non-vaccination Site Fibrosarcomas and Feline Post-vaccinal Fibrosarcomas; Journal of Veterinary Medicine, Series A August 2003, vol. 50, no. 6, pp. 286-291.

[7] IARC Monographs on the Evaluation of Carcinogenic Risks to Humans: Volume 74, World Health Organization, International Agency for Research on Cancer, Feb. 23-Mar. 2, 1999, p. 24, 305, 310.

[8] Vascelleri, M. Fibrosarcomas at Presumed Sites of Injection in Dogs: Characteristics and Comparison with Non-vaccination Site Fibrosarcomas and Feline Post-vaccinal Fibrosarcomas; Journal of Veterinary Medicine, Series A August 2003, vol. 50, no. 6, pp. 286-291.

[9] American Animal Hospital Association Canine Vaccine Task Force. 2003 Canine Vaccine Guidelines, Recommendations, and Supporting Literature, 28pp. and ibid. 2006 AAHA Canine Vaccine Guidelines, Revised, 28 pp.


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

*UPDATE AB 2000 CALIFORNIA:* Assembly Member Curt Hagman and his staff are responding to the public outcry over the quarantine clause in AB 2000 and working hard to find suitable language to substitute. 

*Dog Owners Say Rabies Vaccination Exemption Could Lead To Quarantines,* by Lonnie Wong Fox 40 May 20, 2010 http://www.fox40.com/news/headlines/ktxl-tv-rabiesvaccinationrestrictions,0,5632202.story

"That amounts to a lifetime quarantine for her dog.

But Hagman says that was not his intention. He says he's trying to remove the word "quarantine" from the bill so that animals in Louie's situation would not be confiscated."


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

*CALIFORNIA RABIES BILL AB 2000* -- I received the following e-mail from Assembly Member Hagman last night:

Thank you for contacting me to express your concerns over paragraph 2 in AB 2000, Molly’s Bill, which states that a dog exempt from the canine anti-rabies vaccination shall be kept quarantined as directed by the local health officer, until the dog's medical condition has resolved and the administration of the canine anti-rabies vaccine occurs.

When sponsoring this bill, it was definitely not my intent to cause pet owners to be forced to quarantine their animals for an indeterminable and possible indefinite amount of time. AB 2000’s main goal is to provide anti-rabies vaccination flexibility for dogs with pre-existing health problems. It will create an exemption from anti-rabies vaccine for dogs when a licensed veterinarian determines they are likely to have lethal reactions to the vaccine.

I believe that the anti-rabies vaccine is a very important safety and health measure, but it is common-sense for us to create exemptions for those few instances when the health of the canine could be severely affected by the vaccine. Dogs are our best friends, even members of our family, and we should make sure that we are flexible enough to keep them safe.

Thank you for bringing your concerns to my attention. *My staff and I are working on modifying the wording of this bill to clarify its original intent.* When this matter has been resolved, please join me in supporting AB 2000 so we can move forward in further giving protection to our family pets. 

Thank you. Please do not hesitate to call me at 916-319-2060 should you have any additional questions or concerns. 

Sincerely

Assemblyman Curt Hagman
District 60


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

*UPDATE California Rabies Bill AB 2000 *-- Jan Rasmusen, a Friend of The Rabies Challenge Fund, contacted Saulo Londono in AM Hagman's office Tuesday (5/25/10). Mr. Londono sent her an e-mail which said:

 "We have indeed come to the understanding that we will remove Paragraph 2. I have put the request into Leg Counsel to have language written as such and I expect to receive that before the week is over. I will then immediately pass the amendment to the Senate Health Committee, and it is up to them to put it in print. With that said, I think the final language should be available by middle of next week. I have requested a hearing for this bill on June 23rd, at 1:30pm, in the Senate Health Committee. "

We are waiting to see the revised bill in print.


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

*REVISED CALIFORNIA AB 2000 -- PLEASE SUPPORT*

The quarantine clause in AB 2000 inserting a medical exemption in California's rabies law has been removed http://www.leginfo.ca.gov/pub/09-10/bill/asm/ab_1951-2000/ab_2000_bill_20100602_amended_sen_v97.pdf , and The Rabies Challenge Fund is asking dog owners to voice their support for this bill. The bill has a hearing set for June 23rd in the Senate Health Committee. Please contact the members of the Senate Health Committee below and ask them to pass the bill.

*PERMISSION GRANTED TO CROSS-POST*

http://www.senate.ca.gov/ftp/sen/committee/STANDING/HEALTH/_home1/PROFILE.HTM

Senate Health Committee Phone: (916) 651-4111

Elaine Alquist (Chair) [email protected] Phone: (916) 651-4013, Fax: (916)-324-283
Tony Stickland (Vice-Chair) [email protected] Phone: (916) 651-4019 Fax: (916) 324-7544
Samuel Aanestad [email protected] Phone: (916) 651-4004 Fax: (916) 445-7750
Gilbert Cedillo Phone: (916) 651-4022 Fax: (916) 327-8817
Dave Cox [email protected] Phone: (916) 651-4001 Fax: (916) 324-2680
Mark Leo [email protected] Phone: (916) 651-4003 Fax: (916) 445-4722
Gloria Negrete McLeod [email protected] Phone: (916) 651-4032 Fax: (916) 445-0128
Fran Pavley [email protected] Phone: (916) 651-4023 Fax: (916) 324-4823
Gloria Romero [email protected] Phone: (916) 651-4024 Fax: (916) 445-0485
Bill Co-Sponsor Assembly Member Curt Hagman [email protected] Phone: (916) 319-2060 Fax: (916) 319-2160

*Letter from The Rabies Challenge Fund*

June 4, 2010

Senator Elaine K. Alquist, Chair
Senate Health Committee
State Capitol, Room 5080
Sacramento, CA 95814

RE: Revised Rabies Medical Exemption Bill AB 2000

Greetings Senator Alquist:

The Rabies Challenge Fund strongly supports the June 2nd revision of AB 2000, which will insert a medical exemption clause for dogs into Section 121690 of California’s Health and Safety Code, and we respectfully request that the Senate Health Committee vote to support this bill.

Sincerely,

Kris L. Christine
Founder, Co-Trustee
THE RABIES CHALLENGE FUND CHARITABLE TRUST
www.RabiesChallengeFund.org 
[email protected] 

cc: W. Jean Dodds, DVM
Ronald D. Schultz, PhD
Assembly Member Curt Hagman


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

*CALIFORNIA URGENT ACTION NEEDED* -- On June 8th Monica Wagoner, the Deputy Director of the California Department of Public Health (916) 440-7502, sent a letter to legislators opposing the revised medical exemption bill AB 2000. Her letter states: "There is no scientific evidence that canine rabies vaccines are associated with severe or a high rate of vaccination reactions. ...Modern canine rabies vaccines are safe ...."

*PLEASE* make a brief call or send a short e-mail to the Senate Health Committee members below and tell them you *support "Molly's Bill" AB 2000 *and ask everyone you know to do the same. Opposition to this bill from the Health Department will require a very strong show of public support to overcome, and we do want this bill to pass. A hearing is set for June 23rd before the Senate Health Committee.

*PERMISSION GRANTED TO CROSS-POST THIS MESSAGE.*

Senate Health Committee Members

Elaine Alquist (Chair) [email protected] (916) 651-4013
Tony Stickland (Vice-Chair) [email protected] (916) 651-4019 
Samuel Aanestad [email protected] (916) 651-4004 
Gilbert Cedillo (916) 651-4022 
Dave Cox [email protected] (916) 651-4001 
Mark Leo [email protected] (916) 651-4003 
Gloria Negrete McLeod [email protected] (916) 651-4032 
Fran Pavley [email protected] (916) 651-4023 
Gloria Romero [email protected] (916) 651-4024


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

*Clarification CA Medical Exemption Bill AB 2000:* This bill will *not* change anything regarding the frequency of rabies vaccinations required, it will only add a medical exemption clause for dogs who are too ill to be vaccinated. 

The current law already authorizes the Public Health Officer to impose annual rabies boosters in "rabies areas," which all counties in the state have been annually declared to be since at least 2001. As far as I know, the Health Department has not exercised that power by imposing annual rabies boosters in the last few years. In order to remove that authorization, another bill will have to be introduced in the next legislative session.

There are many precious canine lives depending on this medical exemption being being passed into California law, and now that the mandatory quarantine requirement for exempted dogs, which the California Department of Public Health (CDPH) and the California Veterinary Medical Association (CVMA) requested, has been removed from the bill, The Rabies Challenge Fund is fully supporting passage of this bill. We urge anyone concerned to take immediate action and call or e-mail the Senators on the Health Committee and ask them to pass "Molly's Bill", AB 2000. Once the mandatory quarantine clause, which the CDPH and CVMA had requested, was removed from AB 2000, they decided to oppose the bill. Government agencies carry a great deal of weight, and it is essential that there be a large voice of public support for this bill to get it passed in the face of such powerful opposition, so *please contact all the members of the Senate Health Committee and tell them to support "Molly's Bill", AB 2000.*

Below again is the contact information for the Senate Health Committee which has a hearing set for AB 2000 on June 23rd. Included are the e-mail addresses of the Senators' legislative aids:

Elaine Alquist (Chair) [email protected] Phone: (916) 651-4013, Fax: (916)-324-0283
Tony Stickland (Vice-Chair) [email protected] Phone: (916) 651-4019 Fax: (916) 324-7544
Samuel Aanestad [email protected] , legislative aid: [email protected] Phone: (916) 651-4004 Fax: (916) 445-7750
Gilbert Cedillo legislative aid: [email protected] Phone: (916) 651-4022 Fax: (916) 327-8817
Dave Cox [email protected] , legislative aid: [email protected] Phone: (916) 651-4001 Fax: (916) 324-2680
Mark Leo [email protected] , legislative aid: [email protected] Phone: (916) 651-4003 Fax: (916) 445-4722
Gloria Negrete McLeod [email protected] Phone: (916) 651-4032 Fax: (916) 445-0128
Fran Pavley [email protected] , legislative aid: [email protected] Phone: (916) 651-4023 Fax: (916) 324-4823
Gloria Romero [email protected] , legislative aid: [email protected] Phone: (916) 651-4024 Fax: (916) 445-0485


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

The following is Dr. W. Jean Dodds' letter of support for "Molly's Bill", AB 2000, and her refutation of the California Department of Public Health's opposition:

*PERMISSION GRANTED TO CROSS-POST*

June 14, 2010

The Honorable Curt Hagman
California State Assembly 
State Capitol, Room 4116 
Sacramento, CA 95814 

Re: CA Assembly Bill AB2000 

Dear Assembly Member Hagman: 

I learned today from your staff person, Saulo Londono, that the California Department of Public Health (CDPH) has officially opposed your sponsored bill AB 2000. This decision by the CDPH is a huge step backwards for veterinary health care professionals, like myself, who need to be able to justify exemption from rabies vaccine boosters on a case-by-case basis. Your bill AB 2000 would permit a safe alternative for dogs whose illnesses were caused by a rabies vaccine, as well as those too sick to tolerate the rabies vaccine because of terminal cancer, kidney/liver failure, grand mal seizures, and other chronic diseases.

The CDPH letter of June 8, 2010 states that “there is no scientific evidence that rabies vaccines are associated with severe or a high rate of vaccination reactions.” This statement is just false. The letter goes on to state that “Modern rabies vaccines are safe and effective”, and that “ A recent study published by the U.S. Department of Agriculture (USDA) found that rabies vaccines used for dogs ---- do not result in a high frequency or unexpected pattern of adverse events.” On the contrary, this same cited study found: 

*Rabies Vaccines and the USDA/CVB*

Rabies vaccines are the most common group of biological products identified in adverse event reports received by the USDA’s Center for Veterinary Biologics (CVB). Currently, 14 rabies vaccines are labeled for use in dogs. Before licensure, a product must be shown to be safe through a combination of safety evaluations. The field safety trial is the most comprehensive evaluation and has the objective of assessing the safety of the product in its target population under the conditions of its intended use. However, safety studies before licensure may not detect all safety concerns for a number of reasons, as follows: insufficient number of animals for low frequency events, insufficient duration of observation, sensitivities of subpopulations (e.g. breed, reproductive status, and unintended species), or interactions with concomitantly administered products. 

*Reporting Adverse Vaccine Reaction to Manufacturer and the Government*

There is no mandatory reporting of adverse reactions in veterinary medicine. The 2007 World Small Animal Veterinary Association (WSAVA) Vaccine Guidelines states that there is: "gross under-reporting of vaccine-associated adverse events which impedes knowledge of the ongoing safety of these products." WSAVA 2007 Vaccine Guidelines http://www.wsava.org/SAC.htm, 

Despite the serious under-reporting of vaccine-associated adverse reactions, the 2008 Report from the USDA’s CVB [JAVMA 232:1000-1002, 2008], states that between April 1, 2004 and March 31, 2007, they "requested manufacturers of rabies vaccines to provide adverse event report summaries for their products. During this period, nearly 10,000 adverse event reports (all animal species) were received by manufacturers of rabies vaccines. Approximately 65% of the manufacturer's reports involved dogs." 

The USDA/CVB 2008 Report further states that "Rabies vaccines are the most common group of biological products identified in adverse event reports received by the CVB." During the 3-year period covered in this report, the CVB received 246 adverse event reports for dogs in which a rabies vaccine was identified as one of the products administered. 

The following clinical terms were listed “to describe possibly related adverse events in dogs vaccinated against rabies “ and reported to the USDA/CVB between April 1, 2004-March 31, 2007. For 217 adverse event reports – the clinical term is followed by the % of dogs affected:

Vomiting-28.1%; facial swelling-26.3%; injection site swelling or lump-19.4%; lethargy-12%; urticaria-10.1%; circulatory shock-8.3%; injection site pain-7.4%; pruritus-7.4%; injection site alopecia or hair loss-6.9%; death-5.5%; lack of consciousness-5.5; diarrhea-4.6%; hypersensitivity (not specified)-4.6%; fever-4.1%;, anaphylaxis-2.8%; ataxia-2.8%; lameness-2.8%; general signs of pain-2.3%; hyperactivity-2.3%; injection site scab or crust-2.3%;, muscle tremor-2.3%; tachycardia-2.3%; and thrombocytopenia-2.3%.

The overall adverse report rate for rabies vaccines was determined to be 8.3 reports/100,000 doses sold. Adverse events considered possibly related to vaccination included acute hypersensitivity (59%); local reactions (27%); systemic reactions, which refers to short-term lethargy, fever, general pain, anorexia, or behavioral changes, with or without gastrointestinal disturbances starting within 3 days after vaccination (9%); autoimmune disorders (3%); and other (2%). 

While there may be no contraindications listed on the label for canine rabies vaccines, the labeling instructions on vaccine products clearly instruct veterinarians to *only vaccinate healthy dogs*. I submit that the dogs for which medically justified exemptions from rabies boosters are sought are not healthy. 

The CDPH “believes that passage of AB 2000 could increase the risk to the public health by allowing dogs to be exempted from current rabies vaccination requirements.” *This statement lacks credibility*, as the number of dogs eligible for exemptions statewide would be small and such exemptions require that a primary care veterinarian justify them on a case-by-case basis. To deny these animals the opportunity to avoid serious or even fatal adverse events from rabies vaccines just encourages pet owners to break the law to save their pets from harm. They would then join the approximate 50% of pet owners in our State that fail to vaccinate their dogs at all. It is those that flaunt the law and never comply that we should seek out, rather than penalizing the few unfortunate pets and owners whose dogs cannot tolerate rabies boosters. 

Finally, the CDPH letter states “ Standard veterinary immunization protocols already exist to prevent vaccine adverse reactions.” I know of no such standard protocols, and further, one often cannot predict which animals will react adversely without a prior history of reaction or family predisposition. 

Sincerely, 

W. Jean Dodds, DVM
Co -Trustee, Rabies Challenge Fund Charitable Trust; 
President, Hemopet


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

*CALIFORNIA Medical Exemption Bill AB 2000*
Below is the letter I just faxed to the Senate Health Committee.

*PERMISSION TO CROSS-POST*

June 16, 2010

Senator Elaine Alquist, Chair
Senate Health Committee
State Capitol, Room 5080
Sacramento, CA 95814

*RE: Support for “Molly’s Bill,” AB2000*

Greetings Senator Alquist:

The Rabies Challenge Fund, a California-registered charitable trust of which Co-Trustee Dr. W. Jean is a California resident, *strongly supports* “Molly’s Bill,” AB 2000.

For years, many states have had medical exemptions in rabies laws without experiencing an increase in rabies for the species of domestic animals covered by the laws, and there is no epidemiological or scientific data indicating that California residents will be at an elevated risk of contracting rabies if “Molly’s Bill” is passed. 

Maine is a rabies endemic state, yet the Department of Health passed a medical exemption clause into the rabies regulations, which became effective in April 2005 (DHS Chapter 260 http://www.maine.gov/sos/cec/rules/10/144/144c260.doc). Dr. Donald E. Hoenig, Maine’s State Veterinarian (207) 287-7615, confirmed today that there have been no rabid dogs reported in the state since the passage of the rabies medical exemption clause more than five years ago. 

Within the last year, the states of Alabama, Rhode Island, and Virginia have all passed rabies medical exemption clauses into their laws and regulations. The Rabies Challenge Fund Charitable Trust urges the Senate Health Committee to support “Molly’s Bill.”

Sincerely,

Kris L. Christine
Founder, Co-Trustee
THE RABIES CHALLENGE FUND CHARITABLE TRUST
www.RabiesChallengeFund.org 
[email protected]

cc: W. Jean Dodds, DVM
Ronald D. Schultz, PhD
Assembly Member Curt Hagman


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

*COLORADO PASSES RABIES MEDICAL EXEMPTION--EFFECTIVE MARCH 2, 2010* http://www.cdphe.state.co.us/dc/zoonosis/rabies/Colorado Revised Statute.pdf (copy & paste into browser if clicking on link doesn't work)

"(2) A veterinarian, with the written consent of an animal's owner, may issue a written waiver pursuant to the rules of the health department, exempting an animal from a rabies vaccination order if the veterinarian, in his or her professional opinion, determines that the rabies inoculation is contraindicated due to the animal's medical condition."

*CORRECTION: * It has just been brought to our attention that a Colorado medical exemption was actually passed in 2008 and became effective on July 1, 2008. On January 19, 2010 substantial revisions were made to the rules and regulations, which became effective March 2, 2010


----------



## Mike Boufford (Sep 28, 2004)

After reading this entire thread, I will defer to the posts by Chris Atkinson and Lisa Van Loo and agree completely with them.

I have a couple of friends who are vets and who understand working retrievers. If I lived on their side of the state I would be going to them. Good vets are hard to find in suburbia and I've finally found a good, make that great country vet partnership who understands our needs along with the nuances which go along with living in the sticks. Do I trust them? You betcha, and if they recommend a given course of meds or vaccinations, I am going to follow their recommendation.


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

*WEST VIRGINIA-- new 3 year rabies law went into effect on June 6, 2010. *
http://www.legis.state.wv.us/Bill_Text_HTML/2010_SESSIONS/RS/Bills/HB4407 SUB ENR.htm 

Be it enacted by the Legislature of West Virginia:
That §19-20A-2 and §19-20A-5 of the Code of West Virginia, 1931, as amended, be amended and reenacted, all to read as follows:
ARTICLE 20A. VACCINATION OF DOGS AND CATS FOR RABIES.
§19-20A-2. Vaccination of dogs and cats.
(a) A person who owns, obtains or possesses a dog or cat within the State of West Virginia shall have the dog or cat properly vaccinated against rabies with a vaccine capable of producing immunity for three years, boostered one year after initial vaccination and every third year thereafter. Dogs and cats need not be vaccinated before the age of three months, but must be vaccinated by the age of six months.


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

*Statement from Dr. Margo Roman sent in Support of AB 2000, "Molly's Bill"*

As a California licensed veterinarian who has been practicing for 32 years, I am concerned about the health and well-being of my patients and protection of my clients. I am very concerned about the rabies vaccine. I have seen very serious reactions from the vaccine. My own personal dog, a 17 month old Standard Poodle “Wailea” was given a second rabies vaccine at 17 months and went into liver failure and facial myositis. She eventually lost all the muscles in her head as her eyes were sinking into their sockets and she eventually died.

I had taken a rabies titer (an antibody blood test) on my dog just for information at the time of the vaccine and it showed 10 times more protection than needed for a rabies response. Since the rabies vaccine is only 86 % effective and that means 14% of the animals vaccinated do not have protection. My dog did not need that vaccine but I gave it due to the law and it eventually killed my dog.

My dog's antibodies were protecting her from the deadly disease of rabies and giving her another vaccine did not make her more protected but instead drove her body into an auto-immune reaction attacking her own body.

I received my own rabies vaccines in 1974 and was told in Veterinary School that I should never just blindly get vaccinated but should titer every other year and see if my titer had dropped. If my titer dropped below the level then I should get a booster. Under no circumstances should I just blindly get a booster as it can cause auto-immune issues. As veterinarians, we are required to do that. The vaccine has hazardous effects. With 46 % of dogs and 39 % of cats now getting cancer, giving an unnecessary rabies vaccine is very dangerous to the pet.

Vaccines are strong immune stimulators and can work negatively on the immune system. Titers are the best way to see if vaccines are effective protection and they should be an accepted evaluation of a pets protection from Rabies.

Margo Roman,DVM
www.mashvet.com

Margo Roman, DVM 
MASH Main St Animal Services of Hopkinton 
Hopkinton, MA 01748 
508-435-4077 fx 508-435-5533 
www.mashvet.com 

DrDoMore Project 
www.drdomore.com 
[email protected]


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

*There are 13 states with rabies medical exemption clauses, they are as follows:*

ALABAMA Alabama Code Alabama Code Title 3 Section 7A-2 http://alisondb.legislature.state.al.us/acas/ACASLogin.asp effective August 1, 2009

(c)(1) Notwithstanding the other provisions of this chapter, the State Board of Health by rule may establish procedures and qualifications for an exemption from the requirement for a vaccination for an animal if a rabies vaccination would be injurious to the animal's health.
(2) An animal exempted under subdivision (1) shall be considered unvaccinated by the State Board of Health in the event of the animal's exposure to a confirmed or suspected rabid animal.

COLORADO http://www.cdphe.state.co.us/dc/zoonosis/rabies/rules and regs 6 ccr 1009_1.pdf 

A veterinarian licensed in Colorado may issue a written waiver as provided in this section exempting an animal from a rabies vaccination order if the veterinarian, in his or her professional opinion, determines the rabies inoculation is contraindicated due to the animal's medical condition. The terms "waiver" and "exemption" as used in this section are interchangeable. A veterinarian may issue a waiver if:

1. The animal to be exempted has a medical condition defined as "a disease, illness, or other pathological state" for which, in the opinion of the exempting veterinarian, a rabies inoculation is contraindicated;
2. A valid veterinary-client-patient relationship, as definied under C.R.S. Section 12-64-103 (15.5), has been established between the veterinarian, owner and animal to be exempted from rabies inoculation;
3. The veterinarian completes and signs the veterinary section of the Exemption from Rabies Vaccination form provided by the department.
4. The animal owner signs the informed consent section of the Exemption from Rabies Vaccination form;
5. The veterinarian maintains the signed exemption as part of the animal's medical record and provides a copy to the owner;
6. The exemption issued is limited to the anticipated duration of the animal's medical condition that precludes inoculation; and
7. The veterinarian provides a copy of the exemption form to the department, the local health department or animal control agency when requested.
C. A waiver may not exceed a period of three years from the date of issuance. If the medical condition persists beyond a three year period and, in the professional opinion of a veterinarian licensed in the State of Colorado the exemption continues to be appropriate, a new waiver may be issued.
D. Upon receiving a complaint regarding the validity of a rabies inoculation exemption, the executive direction or his/her designee(s) may review Exemption from Rabies Vaccination forms and examine the veterinary records pertaining to the medical condition to determine if the medical condition legitimately contraindicates rabies inoculation. If appropriate, the executive director or his/her designee(s) may refer the case to the State Board of Veterinary Medicine.

CONNECTICUT http://cga.ct.gov/2007/pub/Chap435.htm#Sec22-338.htm

(b) The State Veterinarian or the Commissioner of Agriculture, or the commissioner's designee, may grant an exemption from vaccination against rabies for a dog or cat if a licensed veterinarian has examined such animal and determined that a rabies vaccination would endanger the animal's life due to disease or other medical considerations. Such exemption may be granted for an individual animal only after the veterinarian has consulted with the State Veterinarian, the Commissioner of Agriculture, or the commissioner's designee, and completed and submitted to the department an application for exemption from rabies vaccination on a form approved by the Department of Agriculture. After approval of such exemption, the department shall issue a rabies vaccination exemption certificate, copies of which shall be provided to the veterinarian, the owner of the dog or cat exempted from rabies vaccination and the animal control officer of the municipality in which the owner of the dog or cat resides. Certification that a dog or cat is exempt from rabies vaccination shall be valid for one year, after which time the animal shall be vaccinated against rabies or the application for exemption shall be renewed.

(c) Any veterinarian aggrieved by a denial of a request for an exemption from rabies vaccination by the State Veterinarian, the Commissioner of Agriculture or the commissioner's designee may appeal such denial as provided in the Uniform Administrative Procedure Act, sections 4-166 to 4-189, inclusive.


FLORIDA http://www.leg.state.fl.us/statutes...te&Search_String=vaccine&URL=Ch0828/Sec30.HTM

(2) A dog, cat, or ferret is exempt from vaccination against rabies if a licensed veterinarian has examined the animal and has certified in writing that at the time vaccination would endanger the animal's health because of its age, infirmity, disability, illness, or other medical considerations. An exempt animal must be vaccinated against rabies as soon as its health permits. 

MAINE http://www.maine.gov/sos/cec/rules/10/144/144c260.doc

A. A letter of exemption from vaccination may be submitted for licensure, if a medical reason exists that precludes the vaccination of the dog. Qualifying letters must be in the form of a written statement, signed by a licensed veterinarian, that includes a description of the dog, and the medical reason that precludes vaccination. If the medical reason is temporary, the letter shall indicate a time of expiration of the exemption. 
B. A dog exempted under the provisions of paragraph 5 A, above, shall be considered unvaccinated, for the purposes of 10-144 C.M.R. Ch.251, Section 7(B)(1), (Rules Governing Rabies Management) in the case of said dog’s exposure to a confirmed or suspect rabid animal.


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

MASSACHUSETTS http://www.mass.gov/legis/laws/mgl/140-145b.htm

In order for a dog or cat to be accepted at an animal hospital, veterinarian's office or boarding facility an owner or keeper of such animal shall show proof of current vaccination against rabies; provided however, that if a dog or cat has not been so vaccinated or such owner or keeper fails to show such proof the animal shall be vaccinated against rabies prior to being discharged if the animal's medical condition permits.

NEW HAMPSHIRE http://www.gencourt.state.nh.us/rsa/html/xl/436/436-100.htm

II. A rabies immunization exemption may be issued, where illness or a veterinary medical condition warrants, by the local rabies control authority upon the written recommendation of a veterinarian licensed under RSA 332-B. The recommendation shall also be signed by an American College of Veterinary Internal Medicine diplomate and the state veterinarian. The exempted animal shall be maintained in strict rabies isolation, under conditions that are at the discretion of the local rabies control authority, until such time as the medical condition has been resolved and the animal can be immunized against rabies. Exempted animals shall not be allowed outdoors without being on a leash and shall be under the direct physical control of an adult owner at all times. In addition, when the animal is outdoors, it shall be muzzled in a manner approved by the local rabies control authority. 
Source. 1985, 72:1. 1992, 250:3. 1995, 202:4, eff. June 12, 1995. 2007, 79:1, eff. Jan. 1, 2008.

NEW JERSEY http://www.state.nj.us/health/animalwelfare/law.shtml

The State Department of Health shall promulgate regulations providing for the recognized duration of immunity, interval of inoculation, certificate of vaccination, certificate of exemption, and such other matters related to this act. 

Medical exemption form http://www.state.nj.us/health/cd/ravacpolicy.doc 

NEW YORK http://www.health.state.ny.us/diseases/communicable/zoonoses/rabies/docs/pet_owners_fact_sheet.pdf Exemptions The vaccination requirements hall not apply to any dog, cat, domesticated ferret if .... a licensed veterinarian has determined that the vaccination will adversely affect the animal's health.... 

NY Medical exemption form http://www.agmkt.state.ny.us/AI/vetpage/Rabies Exempt Form.pdf

OREGON http://arcweb.sos.state.or.us/rules/OARs_300/OAR_333/333_019.html 

(1) Except where specifically exempt, all dogs at least three months old shall be immunized against rabies by the age of six months.
(3) To be considered immunized against rabies, dogs and cats must be vaccinated according to guidelines published by the U.S. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention in the Compendium of animal rabies prevention and control, 2005 MMWR 2005; 54 (No. RR-3). 

VERMONT http://healthvermont.gov/prevent/rabies/documents/RabiesControlManual_vaccination.pdf

2.C.4.D. Rabies vaccination must be administered to domestic pets and wolf/hybrids prior to the age of 4 months unless in the judgment of the veterinarian the animal's medical condition would prevent the development of adequate immunity to rabies. Animals so exempted must be inoculated against rabies as soon as their medical condition permits.

VIRGINIA http://leg1.state.va.us/cgi-bin/legp504.exe?101+ful+CHAP0182 § 3.2-6521. (enacted March 29, 2010)

D. The Board of Health shall, by regulation, provide an exemption to the requirements of subsection A if an animal suffers from an underlying medical condition that is likely to result in a life-threatening condition in response to vaccination and such exemption would not risk public health and safety. For the purposes of § 3.2-6522, such exemption shall mean that the animal is considered not currently vaccinated for rabies. For the purposes of §§ 3.2-5902, 3.2-6526, and 3.2-6527, such exemption shall be considered in place of a current certificate of vaccination.

WISCONSIN http://www.legis.state.wi.us/statutes/Stat0095.pdf 

(d) A city, village, or town may exempt the owner of a dog from the requirement to have the dog vaccinated against rabies for ayear based on a letter from a veterinarian stating that vaccination
is inadvisable because of a reaction to a previous vaccination, a physical condition, or a regimen of therapy that the dog is undergoing. The city, village, or town shall require the owner to providea new letter for each year in which the owner seeks an exemption under this paragraph.


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

*Massachusetts Medical Exemption Bill, SB 784*_ An Act Relative to Rabies Vaccination for Dogs and Cats _ http://www.mass.gov/legis/bills/senate/186/st00/st00784.htm, received a "study order" from the Joint Committee on Municipalities and Regional Government on 3/9/10. In order for this bill to be reintroduced for passage, the Committee Chairs and the bill sponsors must write a letter to the Rules Committee asking that it be reintroduced. 

*What You Can Do to Help*

Please contact the Legislative Chairs on the Municipalities and Regional Government Committee (contact information below) and the bill sponsor, asking them to request reintroduction of Senate Bill #784 and ask everyone you know in Massachusetts to do the same. 

*PERMISSION IS GRANTED TO CROSS-POST*

Members of the Joint Committee on Municipalities and Regional Government: 
http://www.mass.gov/legis/comm/j10.htm

Senator James Eldridge, Co-Chair [email protected] Phone: (617) 722-1120 Fax: (617) 722-1089
Representative Paul Donato [email protected] Phone: (617) 722-2090 Fax: (617) 722-2848 

*Letter from Massachusetts veterinarian, Dr. Patricia Jordan*

Ref; Massachusetts Medical Exemption Bill, SB 784

Please write a letter to the Rules Committee asking that this SB 784 Rabies Vaccination Bill be reintroduced.

As a licensed professional in the Commonwealth of Massachusetts, a practicing veterinarian for 26 years, I implore each and every one of you; Senator James Eldridge; Co-Chair, Representative Paul Donato and Senator Steven Panagiotakos to step up for the citizens of Massachusetts.

Rabies vaccination laws as they currently stand are woefully and disturbingly not up to par with the advancement of science. Our own veterinary professional associations and each institute of higher learning veterinary college in these United States are aware that the vaccine intervals are not in keeping with the duration of immunity studies. The rabies vaccines is the most adverse event associated veterinary vaccine as well as the only legally mandated veterinary vaccine and because of this is the focus of another movement, a movement to make a Veterinary Vaccine injury Compensation Act into FEDERAL law. The advocate for this Veterinary Vaccine Injury Compensation Act is one of our leading Veterinary Oncologists, Dr. Dennis Macy.

In 1999 the World Health Organization in the IARC named the veterinary vaccine adjuvant a grade 3 out of 4 with 4 being the most powerful carcinogen. The vaccines are associated with cancer and the AVMA had enacted a Vaccine Associated Sarcoma Task Force that collected data and research that showed cats, dogs and ferrets were all developing cancer from vaccines.

Perdue University has with the studies conducted on vaccinated versus unvaccinated dogs in the Haywood study established the fact that only vaccinated dogs developed auto antibodies and auto antibodies are the precursor to autoimmune disease. Autoimmune diseases are now the most prolific medical disease we see in both human and animal medicine and the link to the vaccines is no longer a matter of speculation. Even the drug insert from Pfizer about the rabies vaccines puts in print the link of exogenous proteins in the vaccines and the development of autoimmune disease. Because of the breakdown of tumor surveillance, the ingredient mercury and aluminum mutators in the vaccines, the viruses and microbial proteins which lead to autoimmune disease and the shifting of a healthy cell mediated immune system bias to a very unhealthy, chronic inflammatory humoral immune mediated bias, the animals over vaccinated are now a cause of emerging public health issues. 
If you do not see to it that the animals are not vaccinated into immune dysregulation and repetitive rabies vaccines that are unsafe and unnecessary are not used to ruin the health of the companion animals then the resulting public health crisis will be on your watch and on your hands.

There are studies completed that already show both dogs and cats having at least 5 years of immunity conveyance from one set of rabies vaccines. Indeed there are no recorded cases of any animals receiving a minimum of the 2 rabies to a mature mammalian immune system to ever developing the rabies disease. In humans, who the AVMA is on record admitting the same mammalian immune system as the canine, at least 14 years of amnestic response to rabies vaccination has been demonstrated.
The colorable laws of rabies must be changed to reflect the scientific knowledge that immunity to viral diseases are in many years, decades and that as Dr. Ron Schultz and Dr. Jean Dodds have reported good for the lifetime of the animals.

More vaccines are not innocuous and are not health promoting but rather health deconstructing now that the association of cancer, autoimmune disease and immune system dys regulation is a matter of record. To not allow the letter of waiver from additional rabies vaccines when a titer can demonstrate an individual’s antibody to rabies virus is sufficient or an animal with any type of immune system impairment, cancer, loss of tumor surveillance ,autoimmune disease,allergies,asthma,atopy,anaphylaxis,ezchema,liver,kidney,heart,neurological disease or inflammatory myopathies, skin disorders, weight loss or any other type of disability like spleen removal or infections is to directly be responsible for the endangerment of not only the death or disability of the companion animal but also to the endangerment of the community and specifically to the public health of the Commonwealth’s citizens. To not act responsibly in seeing that the immune dysregulating vaccines do not continue to be administered is to personally be culpably responsible for the results of this decision.

Our rabies laws are antiquated and do not reflect what we now know about the genetic expression of disease from the vaccines that have been administered. 
Dr. Ron Schultz has also established that additional vaccines are more of a menace to processed patients then a reinforcement of immunity. In contrast more is not better, it is disabling to the immune system.

It has been known since 1947 and a matter of scientific study and published papers since 1954 that only one antirabies vaccine administered to a healthy mammalian immune system is sufficient to confer immunity for the lifetime of a mammal. Indeed, humans are now realized to have 92 years of immunity from one small pox vaccine. Titer requirements can be made mandatory after rabies vaccine processing but right now the legislation must be enacted to protect the public health from over vaccinated companion animals with dys regulated immune systems that will weaken the protection of community health.

I am familiar with Joann Camilli and the disservice the Commonwealth of Massachusetts did to her family, to her children and especially to her companion dog “Louie”. For her Louie to be mandated an unsafe and unnecessary rabies vaccine in the face of obvious kidney disease, weight loss and hematuria
(all the hallmark of serum sickness from prior vaccine administration and antibody antigen complex damage to the kidneys) so that the vaccination lead to the immediate further decline and death which occurred in front of the eyes of Mrs. Camilli’s’ young daughter is a reflection of just how barbaric and irrational our culture has become. The treatment that Mrs. Camilli received from her veterinarian during this event also which was very well documented is behavior unbecoming of a veterinary medical professional and constitutes not only poor judgment but a lack of comprehension of every line of our Veterinary Hippocratic Oath from ensuring animal welfare to promotion of public health and keeping up with the advancements in science.

The law should be intelligent and purposeful and not something used against man and beast neither to invoke physical, mental and emotional pain and suffering nor to kill. Enact a rabies vaccination waiver and in the process be a champion for public safety and health .Indeed I would be willing to supply your committee with the scientific papers necessary to document this position and to also provide cases, all from the Commonwealth of Massachusetts which show the current situation in the veterinary practices all across the Commonwealth with the over use of vaccines to unhealthy animals. These cases establish the fact that Malpractice is the Standard of Care and this is why emerging public health issues exist.

Respectfully Submitted,
Dr. Jordan


Senator Steven Panagiotakos [email protected] Phone: (617) 722-1630 Fax: (617) 722-1001


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

*Genetically Engineered and Modified Live Virus Vaccines;Public Health and Animal Welfare Concerns* by Michael W. Fox BVetMed,PhD,DSc.MRCVS 
http://www.twobitdog.com/drfox/specialreport_Article.aspx?ID=273f53f4-bcdc-474f-a189-cca1d1a81c38

This article is in the most recent issue of _Journal of the American Holistic Veterinary Medical Association_ Volume 29, Number 1.


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

*PENNSYLVANIA: Rabies Medical Exemption Action Alert*  -- Pennsylvania pet owners have initiated an effort to get a rabies medical exemption clause inserted into the Pennsylvania Rabies Code. Below is a copy of the letter I have faxed to the Pennsylvania State Veterinarian and below that is a copy of Pennsylvania resident Jennifer Shipley's letter.

*What You Can Do to Help*

Contact your legislator and ask them to file a rabies medical exemption bill on your behalf. You can find your legislators' contact information at this link http://www.legis.state.pa.us/ , and please ask everyone you know who may concerned about this issue to do the same. E-mails for the entire Pennsylvania Assembly are listed at the bottom of this message.

*PERMISSION IS GRANTED TO CROSS-POST*

June 29, 2010

Dr. Craig E. Shultz
State Veterinarian
Department of Agriculture
2301 N. Cameron Street, Room 410
Harrisburg, PA 17110

RE:  Medical Exemption Clause for Pennsylvania’s Rabies Prevention and Control Code

Greetings Dr. Shultz: 

On behalf of The Rabies Challenge Fund and the Pennsylvania pet owners who have contacted us requesting assistance, we respectfully request that you, in your capacity as State Veterinarian, initiate medical exemption legislation waiving the rabies immunization requirement in Chapter 16, Subchapter C., §16.43 of the Pennsylvania Code for the small number of animals whose veterinarians have determined their medical conditions preclude vaccination.

The states of Alabama, Colorado, Connecticut, Florida, Maine, Massachusetts, New Hampshire, New Jersey, New York, Oregon, Vermont, Virginia, and Wisconsin all have medical exemption clauses for sick animals in their rabies immunization laws, and a bill is currently pending in the California legislature to include a waiver in their statutes. 

The labels on rabies vaccines state that they are for “the vaccination of healthy cats, dogs…,” and there are medical conditions for which vaccination can jeopardize the life or well-being of an animal. A medical exemption clause would allow Pennsylvania veterinarians to write waivers for animals whose medical conditions (such as those with cancer, kidney/liver failure, hemolytic anemia, thrombocytopenia, grand mal seizures, and chronic autoimmune disorders) would be exacerbated by rabies vaccination. The State of Maine inserted such an exemption into their 3 year rabies protocol, 7 M.R.S.A., Sec. 3922(3), which became effective in April 2005 -- not one rabid dog has been reported in the more than 5 years since that date. Colorado’s data reflect the same -- there have been no rabid dogs reported in the state since passage of their medical exemption clause in July 2008. 

Maine’s exemption language is as follows: 

A. A letter of exemption from vaccination may be submitted for licensure, if a medical reason exists that precludes the vaccination of the dog. Qualifying letters must be in the form of a written statement, signed by a licensed veterinarian, that includes a description of the dog, and the medical reason that precludes vaccination. If the medical reason is temporary, the letter shall indicate a time of expiration of the exemption. 

B. A dog exempted under the provisions of paragraph 5 A, above, shall be considered unvaccinated, for the purposes of 10-144 C.M.R. Ch.251, Section 7(B)(1), (Rules Governing Rabies Management) in the case of said dog’s exposure to a confirmed or suspect rabid animal. 

The Rabies Challenge Fund strongly urges you to request legislation be submitted on behalf of the Department of Agriculture amending Chapter 16, Subchapter C., §16.43 of the Pennsylvania Code to include medical exemption language for unhealthy animals for which rabies vaccination would compromise their well-being.

Sincerely,

Kris L. Christine
Founder, Co-Trustee
THE RABIES CHALLENGE FUND
www.RabiesChallengeFund.org 
[email protected]

cc: Dr. W. Jean Dodds
Dr. Ronald Schultz
Pennsylvania General Assembly

*LETTER from Pennsylvania resident, Jennifer Shipley: *

June 28, 2010

Stewart J. Greenleaf
Senate Box 203012 
Harrisburg, PA 17120-3012

Dear Senator Greenleaf: 

Legislation is needed to provide an exemption from rabies vaccination for pets with existing medical conditions. 

My Border Collie, Fever, has idiopathic epilepsy along with other chronic, serious and immune related health conditions. Her veterinarian, Dr. Barrie Barr, DVM of Harmony Animal Health Care Clinic, feels strongly that further rabies vaccinations would potentially pose serious risk to her health. I have a letter written by Dr. Barr to that effect.

In conversation with a friend who lives in New Jersey who owns a dog related to my own with the same medical condition, I learned that her dog’s veterinarian fills out an exemption form annually. The form protects her dog’s life by legally exempting him from rabies vaccination upon examination of a veterinarian who has determined that it would be “medically contraindicated to vaccinate this animal due to an infirmity, other physical condition, or regimen of therapy.” [Attachment “B”] 

The manufacturers as well as the USDA state the vaccines should be given to healthy cats and dogs. 

My dogs are a cherished and extremely valuable part of my life. Those of us in Pennsylvania who own dogs consider them important member of our families. No dog owner in PA should be forced by our state to risk their dog’s life if a veterinarian has determined that a vaccination would jeopardize their health. Thirteen other states have medical exemption clauses in their rabies laws, would you please introduce legislation on my behalf that would put a medical exemption clause into our state law? 

For more detailed information regarding this issue, please see the following additional exhibits:

Attachment C: Specific manufacturer information regarding vaccines
Attachment D: Vaccine reactions and duration of immunity

I have more information available if you need it. I would be more then happy to speak to you via telephone, email or meet with you in person. You’re help in this cause is desperately needed. Thank you for your attention and efforts in advance. 

Best regards, 

Jen Shipley 
[email protected]

Cc: Hon. Katharine M. Watson, Governor Edward G. Rendell, Chase & Jen Utley


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

*E-Mails for All Members of the Pennsylvania Assembly:*

[email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

* SB 784, Massachusetts Medical Exemption Bill Below is a copy of the letter I have just sent to the Chairs of Massachusetts' Joint Commitee on Municipalities and Regional Government on behalf of The Rabies Challenge Fund

PERMISSION GRANTED TO CROSS-POST*

June 30, 2010

Representative Representative Paul Donato, Co-Chair Senator James Eldridge, Co-Chair
Joint Committee on Municipalities and Regional Government 
State House Room 540 State House Room 213-A
Boston, MA 02133 Boston, MA 02133 

RE:  Massachusetts Rabies Medical Exemption Bill, SB 784

Greetings Representative Donato and Senator Eldrige:

On behalf of The Rabies Challenge Fund Charitable Trust and the many Massachusetts pet owners who have contacted us, we respectfully request that you write the Rules Committee and ask them to reintroduce SB 784, Senator Steven Panagiotakos’ rabies medical exemption bill.

Chapter 140: §145B of the General Laws of Massachusetts implicitly exempts animals from vaccination under some circumstances in the wording_ “the animal shall be vaccinated against rabies prior to being discharged *if the animal's medical condition permits*.” _However, the law does not explicitly state that a medical waiver exempts an animal from the requirement of being currently immunized against rabies. 

The states of Alabama, Colorado, Connecticut, Florida, Maine, Massachusetts, New Hampshire, New Jersey, New York, Oregon, Vermont, Virginia, and Wisconsin all have medical exemption clauses for sick animals in their rabies laws, and a bill is currently pending in the California legislature to include a waiver in its statutes. 

The labels on rabies vaccines state that they are for _“the vaccination of *healthy* cats, dogs…,”_ and there are medical conditions for which vaccination can jeopardize the life or well-being of an animal. Reintroduction and passage of the medical exemption bill, SB 784, clarifying the circumstances under which sick animals could receive exemptions would allow Massachusetts veterinarians to write waivers for animals (such as those who have had anaphylactic reactions to vaccination, or suffer from cancer, kidney/liver failure, hemolytic anemia, thrombocytopenia, grand mal seizures, and chronic autoimmune disorders) whose medical conditions would be exacerbated by rabies vaccination. The State of Maine inserted such an exemption into their 3 year rabies protocol, 7 M.R.S.A., Sec. 3922(3), which became effective in April 2005 -- *not one rabid dog has been reported in the more than 5 years since that date.* Colorado’s data reflect the same -- there have been no rabid dogs reported in the state since passage of their medical exemption in July 2008. 

Without a clearly worded medical exemption in Chapter 140: §145B, Massachusetts law imposes an ethical dilemma on veterinarians with seriously ill patients who must either violate their Veterinarian’s Oath and administer a rabies vaccine contrary to the manufacturer’s labeled instructions, or make a recommendation against vaccinating for rabies -- advice which is contrary to the law. Being compelled by law to vaccinate unhealthy animals against rabies also puts veterinarians at risk of being held liable for adverse reactions the animals may suffer, and owners of critically ill animals may decide to not comply with the law rather than jeopardize the lives of their pets by immunizing them. 

The Rabies Challenge Fund Charitable Trust urges you to write the Rules Committee requesting that SB 784 be reintroduced for passage. You may contact me at the number below if you would like any scientific data on the rabies vaccine or have any questions.

Sincerely,

Kris L. Christine
Founder, Co-Trustee
THE RABIES CHALLENGE FUND
www.RabiesChallengeFund.org 
[email protected]

cc: Dr. W. Jean Dodds
Dr. Ronald Schultz
Senator Steven Panagiotakos


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

*CALIFORNIA Medical Exemption Bill AB 2000 Senate Health Committee Votes DO PASS 6/30/10 *http://www.leginfo.ca.gov/pub/09-10/bill/asm/ab_1951-2000/ab_2000_bill_20100701_status.html amended language not available yet, so we are not sure precisely what wording passed.

The bill has been referred to the Committee on Appropriations.


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

*PLEASE VOTE FOR THE RABIES CHALLENGE FUND* to make us eligible to win part of the Chase Community Giving funds on Facebook http://apps.facebook.com/chasecommu...-tr?src=charity-details-wall-post-self&ref=mf (copy and paste address into browser if clicking on it does not work).

Regular updates on rabies legsilation and veterinary vaccine data is posted on The Rabies Challenge Fund's Facebook page at this link: http://www.facebook.com/reqs.php#!/pages/The-Rabies-Challenge-Fund/119106981159?ref=ts

Thank you for helping us to raise the 4th year budget in this way, and please help us spread the word!



*PERMISSION GRANTED TO CROSS-POST*


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

The *World Small Animal Veterinay Association's 2010 Guidelines for the Vaccination of Dogs and Cats* are available online http://www.wsava.org/VGG1.htm (scroll down to Vaccine Guidelines 2010

http://www.wsava.org/PDF/Misc/VaccinationGuidelines2010.pdf


----------



## tracyw (Aug 28, 2008)

My vet and the guidelines prefer for you to wait to vaccinate your pups until they are 8 to 9 weeks; however, pups usually go to their new homes at 7 to 8 weeks so they have to be vaccinated at 6 weeks to be semi-safe. 

Do the other breeders out there also go against the recommendations and vaccinate at 6 weeks? Please let me know when you vaccinate your litter.


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

tracyw said:


> My vet and the guidelines prefer for you to wait to vaccinate your pups until they are 8 to 9 weeks; however, pups usually go to their new homes at 7 to 8 weeks so they have to be vaccinated at 6 weeks to be semi-safe.
> 
> Do the other breeders out there also go against the recommendations and vaccinate at 6 weeks? Please let me know when you vaccinate your litter.


I always vaccinate at 6 weeks with Progard 5. People are out and about with field puppies almost always early so that is exactly why.


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

UPDATE: *CA Rabies Medical Exemption Bill AB 2000 -- Senate Appropriations hearing set for 8/2/10 *http://www.leginfo.ca.gov/pub/09-10/bill/asm/ab_1951-2000/ab_2000_bill_20100714_status.html 

Please contact the members of the Appropriations committee below and ask them to *fully fund AB 2000*

Senator Christine Kehoe (Chair) [email protected] Phone: (916) 651-4039 Fax: (916) 327-2188
Senator Elaine Alquist [email protected] Phone: (916) 651-4013 Fax: (916) 324-0283
Senator Elaine Corbett [email protected] Phone (916) 651-4010 Fax: (916) 327-2433
Senator Jeff Denham [email protected] Phone (916) 651-4012 Fax: (916) 445-0773
Senator Mark Leno [email protected] (916) 651-4003 Fax: (916) 445-4722
Senator Curren Price [email protected] Phone (916) 651-4026 Fax: (916) 445-8899
Senator Mimi Walters [email protected] Phone (916) 651-4033 Fax: (916) 445-9754
Senator Lois Wolk [email protected] (916) 651-4005 Fax: (916) 323-2304
Senator Mark Wyland [email protected] (916) 651-4038 Fax: (916) 446-7382
Senator Leland Yee [email protected] (916) 651-4008

*PERMISSION GRANTED TO POST AND CROSS-POST*


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

*NEW MEXICO: Rabies Medical Exemption Action Alert* -- New Mexico pet owners have launched an effort to get a rabies medical exemption clause inserted into the Rabies Code. Below is a copy of the letter I have faxed to the New Mexico State Veterinarian and below that is a copy of New Mexico resident Chryssa Charalambides's letter.

*What You Can Do to Help*

Contact your legislator and ask them to file a rabies medical exemption bill on your behalf. You can find your legislators' contact information at this link http://www.nmlegis.gov/lcs/legislatorsearch.aspx , and please ask everyone you know who may concerned about this issue to do the same. E-mails for the entire New Mexico Legislature are listed at the bottom of this message.

*PERMISSION IS GRANTED TO CROSS-POST*

July 23, 2010

Dr. Dave E. Fly, State Veterinarian
New Mexico Livestock Board
300 San Mateo NE
Albuquerque, NM 87109

*RE:  Rabies Medical Exemption for New Mexico Code Title 7 Chapter 4 Part 2 §7.4.2.8*

Greetings Dr. Fly: 

New Mexico’s Code requiring rabies vaccinations for dogs and cats, Title 7 Chapter 4 Part 2 §7.4.2.8, does not contain a provision to exempt unhealthy animals whose veterinarians have determined their medical conditions should preclude vaccination.

The states of Alabama, Colorado, Connecticut, Florida, Maine, Massachusetts, New Hampshire, New Jersey, New York, Oregon, Vermont, Virginia, and Wisconsin all have medical exemption clauses for sick animals in their rabies laws, and a bill is currently pending in the California legislature to include a waiver in its statutes.

The labels on rabies vaccines state that they are for *“the vaccination of healthy cats, dogs…,” *and there are medical conditions for which vaccination can jeopardize the life or well-being of an animal. Passage of a medical exemption clause would allow New Mexico’s veterinarians to write waivers for animals -- such as those who have had anaphylactic reactions to vaccination, or suffer from cancer, kidney/liver failure, hemolytic anemia, thrombocytopenia, grand mal seizures, and chronic autoimmune disorders -- whose medical conditions would be exacerbated by rabies vaccination. 

The State of Maine inserted the following medical exemption into their 3 year rabies protocol, 7 M.R.S.A., Sec. 3922(3), which became effective in April 2005:

_ “5 A. A letter of exemption from vaccination may be submitted for licensure, if a medical reason exists that precludes the vaccination of the dog. Qualifying letters must be in the form of a written statement, signed by a licensed veterinarian, that includes a description of the dog, and the medical reason that precludes vaccination. If the medical reason is temporary, the letter shall indicate a time of expiration of the exemption.

B. A dog exempted under the provisions of paragraph 5 A, above, shall be considered unvaccinated, for the purposes of 10-144 C.M.R. Ch.251, Section 7(B)(1), (Rules Governing Rabies Management) in the case of said dog's exposure to a confirmed or suspect rabid animal.”_

In the more than 5 years since Maine’s medical exemption went into effect, *not one rabid dog has been reported in the state*. Colorado’s data reflect the same -- there have been no rabid dogs reported in the state since passage of their medical exemption in July 2008. 

Without a provision for medical exemptions in Title 7 Chapter 4 Part 2 §7.4.2.8, New Mexico’s rabies immunization code thrusts an ethical quandary on veterinarians with seriously ill patients -- they must either violate their Veterinarian’s Oath and administer a rabies vaccine contrary to sound medical practice and against the vaccine manufacturer’s labeled instructions, or recommend their clients break the law by not immunizing their unhealthy pets against rabies. Being compelled by law to vaccinate sick dogs and cats against rabies in order for their clients to comply with the code also puts New Mexico’s veterinarians at risk of being held liable for any adverse reactions the animals may suffer after administering a vaccine inconsistently with the labeled directions. Owners of critically ill dogs may choose not to comply with the law rather than jeopardize the lives of their pets and then fail to license their dogs to avoid detection.

On behalf of The Rabies Challenge Fund Charitable Trust and the New Mexico pet owners who have contacted us for assistance, we urge you to initiate legislation to insert a medical exemption clause in Title 7 Chapter 4 Part 2 §7.4.2.8 of the state code. You may contact me at the number below if you would like any scientific data on the rabies vaccine or if you have any questions.

Sincerely,

Kris L. Christine
Founder, Co-Trustee
THE RABIES CHALLENGE FUND
www.RabiesChallengeFund.org 
[email protected]

cc: Dr. W. Jean Dodds
Dr. Ronald Schultz
New Mexico Legislature
Dr. Tamara Spooner – Executive Director, New Mexico Veterinary Medical Association

*New Mexico Legislators *http://www.nmlegis.gov/lcs/legislatorsearch.aspx 
[email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; cer[email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]gis.gov


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

*Letter from Chryssa Charalambides*

Mark Boitano Representative Gail Chasey
3615 Horacio Court NE 1206 Las Lomas Road NE
Albuquerque, NM 87111 Albuquerque, NM 87106

Dear Senator Boitano and Representative Chasey, 
Legislation is needed to provide an exemption from rabies vaccination for pets with existing medical conditions.

My Great Dane, Dalia, has been diagnosed with two autoimmune conditions within the last year and half, vaccine induced Immune Mediated Polyarthritis, diagnosed on 01/11/2009, and Addison’s disease, diagnosed on 11/04/2009. Her veterinarian, Dr. Jennifer Strasser, ACVIM of Veterinary Specialists of NM at the Albuquerque Emergency Clinic, feels strongly that further rabies vaccinations would pose serious risk to her health. I have a letter from Dr. Strasser to that effect. 

Dog and cat owners in other states with animals suffering from similar autoimmune conditions can have their veterinarian fill out an annual exemption form. The form protects the animal’s life by legally exempting it from rabies vaccination upon the examination of a veterinarian. 

The vaccine manufacturers as well as the USDA state the vaccines should be given only to healthy cats and dogs. 

Those of us in New Mexico who own dogs or cats consider them an important member of our families. They are a treasured and extremely important part of our lives. No animal owner in NM should be forced by our state to risk their pet’s life if a veterinarian has determined that a vaccination would put it in jeopardy.

When I contacted the city of Albuquerque Animal Licensing Services, I was informed that medical exemption is possible in the state of New Mexico, if I submit a letter from my veterinarian stating why the pet cannot be vaccinated. Regardless, New Mexico rabies law does not include a medical exemption clause. Would you please introduce legislation on my behalf that would add a medical exemption clause into our existing state rabies law?

I would be more than happy to speak to you via telephone, email or meet with you in person. Your help in this cause is desperately needed. Thank you for your attention and efforts in advance. 

Sincerely 
Chryssa Charalambides


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

*UPDATE: CA Medical Exemption Bill AB 2000* -- On 8/2/10, California's Senate Appropriations Committee decided that the medical exemption bill AB 2000, Molly's Bill, "met the criteria for referral to the Suspense File," meaning that it will cost the state over $150,000 to implement http://www.leginfo.ca.gov/pub/09-10/bill/asm/ab_1951-2000/ab_2000_cfa_20100802_131733_sen_comm.html . 

An Appropriations Committee hearing is scheduled for 8/12/10 to vote yes or no on all the suspense file bills -- a yes vote will send a bill to the Senate floor, a no vote will kill the bill. Saulo Londono from AM Hagman's office told me today that his office has requested that the committee pull AB 2000 from the Suspense File and send it directly to the Senate floor for vote; he expects to hear back within 48 hours whether they will pull the bill or not.


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

*MASSACHUSETTS Medical Exemption Bill SB 784 Update:* "Neal" from Senator Eldridge's office left a voice mail on 8/6/10 saying that Senator Eldridge is working on trying to get SB 784 recommitted from Committee and is in negotiations with his House counterpart and hopes to have the bill "reported out" by next week or the week after.

For more information, contact Neal from Senator Eldridge's office: 617-722-1120


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

*UPDATE 8/13/10 California Medical Exemption AB 2000, "Molly's Bill"* -- Saulo Londono from AM Hagman's office just informed me that AB 2000, "Molly's Bill," was *NOT* voted out of the "Suspense File" at yesterday's Appropriations Committee hearing, which means that the bill will *not* go to the Senate for a floor vote, which it must do in order to become law. According to Mr. Londono, the Committee Chair's STAFF (Senator Christine Kehoe (Chair) [email protected] Phone: (916) 651-4039 Fax: (916) 327-2188) determined that the bill doesn't merit the cost of implementing it. He believes that Senator Kehoe's staff is "playing politics" with this bill, and AM Hagman's office has contacted the Governor's office to see what can be done.

Mr. Londono will get back in touch with me next week to let us know what we dog owners can do.


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

*URGENT--California AB 2000 Action Alert "Molly's Bill" *-- Please make 3 calls: Monica Wagoner Dept. Health (916) 440-7502, Appropriations Committee (916-651-4101), and Committee Chair Senator Kehoe (916) 651-4039. Tell them to stop playing politics with the lives of California's sick dogs and get this bill to the Senate Floor for passage. 

Saulo Londono called from AM Hagman's office with an update. Apparently the problem with this bill lies with the Deputy Director of Legislative & Governmental Affairs in the Department of Health, Monica Wagoner (916) 440-7502, who claims they will need to hire a 1/2 time research scientist for 18 months at the cost of $160,000 to put this bill through the regulatory process. Other states, such as Maine, did not have to hire anyone to process their medical exemption regulations -- it appears that the Health Department is trying to use this bill as an excuse to hire an extra researcher. Monica Wagoner is the same person who wrote a letter to California legislators on June 8th opposing the rabies medical exemption after the mandatory quarantine clause was removed. Please call Monica Wagoner's office and tell her this cost is ridiculous, other states did not take 18 months to process a medical exemption clause into their regulations, and they did not have to hire a research scientist in order to do so.

*PERMISSION GRANTED TO POST AND CROSS-POST*


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

*PENNSYLVANIA Action Alert-- Rabies Medical Exemption SB 1454 * http://www.legis.state.pa.us/CFDOCS/Legis/PN/Public/btCheck.cfm?txtType=HTM&sessYr=2009&sessInd=0&billBody=S&billTyp=B&billNbr=1454&pn=2164 just introduced by Senator Stewart Greenleaf has been referred to the Agriculture & Rural Affairs Committee. Please contact the Committee members below and ask them to vote* "Ought to Pass."* At the bottom of the page is my letter to the Pennsyvlania State Veterinarian.

Senator Mike Brubaker, Chair (717) 787-4420 [email protected] 
Senator Michael Waugh, Vice-Chair (717) 787-3817 [email protected] 
Senator Michael O'Pake, Minority Chair (717) 787-8925 [email protected] 
Senator Joseph Scarnati (717) 787-7084 [email protected] 
Senator John Eichelberger (717) 787-5490 [email protected] 
Senator Robert Robbins (717) 787-1322 
Senator Elder Vogel (717) 787-3076 [email protected]
Senator Gene Yaw (717) 787-3280 [email protected] 
Senator Andrew Dinniman (717) 787-5709 [email protected] 
Senator Shirley Kitchen (717) 787-6735 [email protected] 
Senator John Wozniak (717) 787-5400 [email protected] 

*PERMISSION GRANTED TO CROSS-POST*

June 29, 2010

Dr. Craig E. Shultz
State Veterinarian
Department of Agriculture
2301 N. Cameron Street, Room 410
Harrisburg, PA 17110

RE: Medical Exemption Clause for Pennsylvania’s Rabies Prevention and Control Code

Greetings Dr. Shultz:

On behalf of The Rabies Challenge Fund and the Pennsylvania pet owners who have contacted us requesting assistance, we respectfully request that you, in your capacity as State Veterinarian, initiate medical exemption legislation waiving the rabies immunization requirement in Chapter 16, Subchapter C., §16.43 of the Pennsylvania Code for the small number of animals whose veterinarians have determined their medical conditions preclude vaccination.

The states of Alabama, Colorado, Connecticut, Florida, Maine, Massachusetts, New Hampshire, New Jersey, New York, Oregon, Vermont, Virginia, and Wisconsin all have medical exemption clauses for sick animals in their rabies immunization laws, and a bill is currently pending in the California legislature to include a waiver in their statutes.

The labels on rabies vaccines state that they are for “the vaccination of healthy cats, dogs…,” and there are medical conditions for which vaccination can jeopardize the life or well-being of an animal. A medical exemption clause would allow Pennsylvania veterinarians to write waivers for animals whose medical conditions (such as those with cancer, kidney/liver failure, hemolytic anemia, thrombocytopenia, grand mal seizures, and chronic autoimmune disorders) would be exacerbated by rabies vaccination. The State of Maine inserted such an exemption into their 3 year rabies protocol, 7 M.R.S.A., Sec. 3922(3), which became effective in April 2005 -- not one rabid dog has been reported in the more than 5 years since that date. Colorado’s data reflect the same -- there have been no rabid dogs reported in the state since passage of their medical exemption clause in July 2008. 

Maine’s exemption language is as follows:

A. A letter of exemption from vaccination may be submitted for licensure, if a medical reason exists that precludes the vaccination of the dog. Qualifying letters must be in the form of a written statement, signed by a licensed veterinarian, that includes a description of the dog, and the medical reason that precludes vaccination. If the medical reason is temporary, the letter shall indicate a time of expiration of the exemption. 

B. A dog exempted under the provisions of paragraph 5 A, above, shall be considered unvaccinated, for the purposes of 10-144 C.M.R. Ch.251, Section 7(B)(1), (Rules Governing Rabies Management) in the case of said dog’s exposure to a confirmed or suspect rabid animal. 

The Rabies Challenge Fund strongly urges you to request legislation be submitted on behalf of the Department of Agriculture amending Chapter 16, Subchapter C., §16.43 of the Pennsylvania Code to include medical exemption language for unhealthy animals for which rabies vaccination would compromise their well-being.

Sincerely,

Kris L. Christine
Founder, Co-Trustee
THE RABIES CHALLENGE FUND
www.RabiesChallengeFund.org 
[email protected]

cc: Dr. W. Jean Dodds
Dr. Ronald Schultz
Pennsylvania General Assembly


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

*UPDATE "Molly's Bill" CALIFORNIA AB 2000 August 28: * Saulo Londono from AM Hagman's office called to say that Senate Appropriations Committee Chair, Senator Christine Kehoe (916) 651-4039 "killed" the rabies medical exemption bill, AB 2000 "Molly's Bill" yesterday in committee by aligning all the Democrats on the Committee to vote against it strictly along party lines rather on the merit of the bill. Senator Kehoe's Chief of Staff reportedly told Saulo that this was "all about politics."

Remember this bill unanimously passed an Assembly floor vote (74-0) May 6th, and on July 15th received a unanimous 8-0 "DO PASS" vote from the Senate Health Committee. The Appropriations Committee should respect this strong vote of support from the Legislature and fund this bill. *Please direct any and all calls of concern to Senator Kehoe at (916) 651-4039.

PERMISSION GRANTED TO POST AND CROSS-POST *


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

*UPDATE "Molly's Bill" CALIFORNIA AB 2000 September 9.* This bill unanimously passed an Assembly floor vote (74-0) May 6th, and on July 15th received a unanimous 8-0 "DO PASS" vote from the Senate Health Committee http://www.leginfo.ca.gov/pub/09-10/bill/asm/ab_1951-2000/ab_2000_bill_20100827_history.html . Thus, it was deemed by the California legislature to be medically meritorious and in need of enactment. The bill was then “killed” by Senator Christine Kehoe and the Senate Appropriations Committee based solely on perceived fiscal needs and party line politics during this time of recession. 


*Should any one residing in California have a dog justifiably in need of medical exemption from rabies booster vaccination, the fact that this bill unanimously passed both houses can be used as a rationale for rabies exemption at the local level. 

PERMISSION GRANTED TO CROSS-POST *


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

SCHULTZ SEMINAR--Vaccine seminar w/Dr. Ronald Schultz October 10th at the Holiday Inn, Bloomington, IL http://www.theurbancarnivore.com/ $30. For more information/reservations, please call (309) 820-7890.

PERMISSION GRANTED TO CROSS-POST


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

Reminder, Schultz seminar coming up.


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

*Veterinary Coalition to Target Drop in Client Visits*_ DVM NEWSMAGAZINE _October 1, 2010 http://veterinarynews.dvm360.com/dv...Article/detail/688915?contextCategoryId=47831

A couple of quotes from the article: "At presstime, a planning meeting is slated for November to bring leaders in practice and industry together in an attempt to carve out a series of strategies to help reverse a trend of dwindling client visits. " 

"Heartworm prevention represents a huge opportunity for practitioners, Payne says, especially if the profession can improve compliance rates and convert pet owners who are not currently giving heartworm preventives to their pets. In fact, he believes a wholesale push could offset losses from flea and tick product revenue for practices. "


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

*DVD of The 2010 Safer Pet Vaccination Seminar is available* http://www.dogs4dogs.com/saferpet . Edited by event organizer, Jan Rasmusen, this 1 hour 59 minute DVD contains the live presentation by W. Jean Dodds, DVM. Included is the 2010 Q & A session with Dr. Dodds and vaccine scientist Ronald D. Schultz, PhD, plus footage from the 2009 NE Rabies Challenge Fund Benefit Seminar and audio interview with Dr. Dodds about canine thyroid disease. The DVD comes with a 57-page Program Guide with articles by Dodds and Schultz, plus a year's free subscription to Dogs Naturally Magazine on-line.


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

*Waco, TX Passes 3 Year Rabies Ordinance*

*WACO, TX city council unanimously approves 3 year rabies ordinance *on 2nd reading 12/7/10: 
http://www.waco-texas.com/pdf/agendas/2010-12-07 Action.pdf "Ordinance #2010-696; amending sections 5-61 (a) in Chapter 5, Animals, of the Code of Ordinances, to change the rabies vaccinations requirement from annual to every three (3) years... Second Reading. Approved 5-0"

The ordinance should be in effect 10 days after it is published. For more information, call the City Manager's office at (254)-750-5640.

*PERMISSION GRANTED TO CROSS-POST*


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

*PENNSYLVANIA: Rabies Medical Exemption Action Alert -- *Senator Stewart J. Greenleaf will *reintroduce* SB 1454 http://www.legis.state.pa.us/CFDOCS...d=0&billBody=S&billTyp=B&billNbr=1454&pn=2164 in an effort to get a rabies medical exemption clause inserted into the Pennsylvania Rabies Code in the January session. 

*What You Can Do to Help*

Contact your legislators immediately and ask them to co-sponsor and support this rabies medical exemption bill. You can find your legislators' contact information at this link http://www.legis.state.pa.us/ , and please ask every pet owner you know who may concerned about this to do the same. * If no other legislator is willing to Co-Sponsor this bill, it will fail. 

PERMISSION IS GRANTED TO CROSS-POST*


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

*Biogal Announces the Launch of the Canine VacciCheck in the USA* 1/5/11 PRNewswire http://www.sys-con.com/node/1665681 

_"We at Biogal see this as an ideal opportunity to present to our customers a product that can assist in reducing over vaccination and subsequent potential adverse reactions for dogs" said Amos Gershony, Biogal's General Manager.

The Canine VacciCheck kit is intended to be used as a diagnostic tool to evaluate the antibody response to the core vaccination or infection by Infectious Canine Hepatitis, Canine Parvovirus and Distemper Virus._


----------



## Madluke (Dec 3, 2010)

Thank you Kris for all of the information. This is my 1st post. I've read many of your posts and others with an open mind and am ever mindfull of the potential to over medicate which may be a major contributing factor to adverse reactions and problems effecting the human condition as well as our beloved pets. I believe that we see more and more problems involving our own doctors and health issues because of the influence pharmaceutical companies factor in to the doctor patient relationship. There are no statistics kept on how many of us die from medicine reactions and wrongfull medications and their side effects, but we all have our suspicions.

Medicine has been an important, integral and benificial cure and prevention but it has also created the MacDonalds effect. I believe that far too often over medication and reliance on an industry to protect us with a blind belief system creates many more problems which are never looked at. So thank you for raising awareness and bringing this dialogue to the forum.

I guess it's easy to forget the poison which was being fed to our dogs until the China epidemic hit us all and brought it to the forefront. I for one believe in an integral holistic approach where we can achieve a balance in health, both human and canine by building our immune systems without over medicating and also benifiting by modern medicines working with good health practice and diet. You can participate in your own wellness and that of your dogs.

As far as Vets - many of the same Vets we would so love to believe in are selling Science Diet to this day. They are so cost concious they require a credit card and full payment to treat a dying animal and we're forced to go to emergency 24 hour care facilities where we can pay quadruple rates. In my experience I see far more Vets that chase the dollar and follow an industry more defined by cost centers than compassion for our animals. I'm glad many of you out there believe in your vets but I guess you have to if you don't get mad at their bills. This is not to dis all Vet's but please........ they wake up and put their pants on just like we all do every day so I have a hard time putting them on a cloud. I trust my Vet too, but I don't think they are worth what the industry has decided we have to pay for one these days as more of them than not choose to follow the pack these days.


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

jebco said:


> Thank you Kris for all of the information.


You're welcome, jebco. Dr. Ronald Schultz tested the product for the USDA and said that it *"worked well."*


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

*CALIFORNIA: Rabies Medical Exemption Petition *http://www.change.org/petitions/view/california_take_action_to_help_dogs_too_ill_to_receive_the_rabies_vaccine for California residents. If the link to the petition does not work by clicking on it, simply copy and paste it into your browser. Please ask all the California residents you know to sign this petition.

Veterinary student Lisa Lippman has started a petition to get Rabies Medical Exemption legislation reintroduced in California. Lisa's story and another link to petition: http://www.truthaboutpetfood.com/ar...sists-to-change-rabies-law-in-california.html 

*PERMISSION GRANTED TO CROSS-POST*


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

*MINNESOTA -- Rabies Rule Action Alert* The Board of Animal Health is planning a statewide rabies rule http://minnesota.publicradio.org/co...1/minnesota-plans-statewide-rabies-rule.shtml (please copy and paste links into browser if they do not work by clicking on them). Below is the letter faxed to the State Veterinarian on behalf of the The Rabies Challenge Fund Charitable Trust. 

*What You Can Do to Help:*

Contact State Veterinarian, Dr. Hartman [email protected] 651-296-2942 and legislators http://www.leg.state.mn.us/leg/faq/faqtoc.asp?id=47 requesting them to create a protocol requiring pets to be vaccinated according to rabies vaccine manufacturers' label instructions beginning at the age of 6 months and to include a medical exemption clause for animals too sick to be vaccinated. Ask all Minnesota pet owners to do the same.

*PERMISSION GRANTED TO CROSS-POST*

January 17, 2011

Dr. Bill Hartmann, State Veterinarian
Minnesota Board of Animal Health
625 Robert Street North
St. Paul, MN 55155

RE: Rabies Vaccination Rulemaking for Minnesota Pets

Greetings Dr. Hartmann: 

It has come to our attention that the Minnesota Board of Animal Health is in the process of developing a rabies vaccination rule for Minnesota’s dogs, cats, and ferrets to establish a consistent rabies protocol throughout the state.

The Rabies Challenge Fund Charitable Trust respectfully requests that your Department consider drafting the new rule based, in part, on the language contained in Florida’s rabies statute, Title XLVI Chapter 828, and that initial vaccination be required at the age of six (6) months as in the protocols of Delaware, Iowa, Maine, Massachusetts, and West Virginia. Florida, along with the states of Alabama, Colorado, Connecticut, Maine, Massachusetts, New Hampshire, New Jersey, New York, Oregon, Vermont, Virginia, and Wisconsin all have medical exemption clauses in their rabies regulations for animals deemed by a veterinarian to be too ill to be vaccinated, and we request that Minnesota’s new regulation include a similar exemption. 

Below is proposed language that The Rabies Challenge Fund Charitable Trust asks that you consider in your deliberations: 

(1) All dogs, cats, and ferrets 6 months of age or older must be vaccinated by a licensed veterinarian against rabies with a vaccine that is licensed by the United States Department of Agriculture for use in those species. The owner of every dog, cat, and ferret shall have the animal revaccinated 12 months after the initial vaccination. Thereafter, the interval between vaccinations shall conform to the vaccine manufacturer's directions. The cost of vaccination must be borne by the animal's owner. 

(2) A dog, cat, or ferret is exempt from vaccination against rabies if a licensed veterinarian has examined the animal and has certified in writing that at the time vaccination would endanger the animal's health because of its age, infirmity, disability, illness, or other medical considerations. An exempt animal must be vaccinated against rabies as soon as its health permits. 

(3) Upon vaccination against rabies, the licensed veterinarian shall provide the animal's owner and the animal control authority with a rabies vaccination certificate. Each animal control authority and veterinarian shall use the "Rabies Vaccination Certificate" of the National Association of State Public Health Veterinarians (NASPHV) or an equivalent form approved by the local government that contains all the information required by the NASPHV Rabies Vaccination Certificate. The veterinarian who administers the rabies vaccine to an animal as required under this section may affix his or her signature stamp in lieu of an actual signature. 

If you have any questions or would like further information, please feel free to contact me.

Sincerely,

Kris L. Christine
Founder & Co-Trustee
The Rabies Challenge Fund
www.RabiesChallengeFund.org
[email protected]

cc: Dr. W. Jean Dodds
Dr. Ronald Schultz
Minnesota Legislature


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

*NEW MEXICO--Rabies Medical Exemptions, Urgent Action Alert: * In order to get a rabies medical exemption bill filed this session, legislators must hear from the public in force. 

*What You Can Do to Help*

Please find your legislators' contact information here http://www.nmlegis.gov/lcs/legislatorsearch.aspx and ask them to file a rabies medical exemption bill on your behalf and ask all the pet owners in New Mexico you know to do the same. Despite the survey results showing that the majority (55%) of New Mexico's veterinarians do NOT OPPOSE rabies waivers, the New Mexico Veterinary Medical Association's Board voted to oppose any such legislation that may be filed (see letter below from The Rabies Challenge Fund). If your pet suffers from lymphoma, auto-immune hemolytic anemia, metasticized cancer, grand-mal seizures or is undergoing chemotherapy, they are required under the law to have a rabies booster despite their medical condition, and the NMVMA's Board voted to maintain the status quo refusing such critically ill animals waivers. You may want to call your veterinarian's office to find out if they voted for or against rabies waivers.

If you wish to express your concern to the* Executive Director of the NMVMA *and ask the Board to reverse its decision to oppose rabies exemption legislation, contact* Tamara Spooner at (505) 867-6373 [email protected]. *You can also contact the two New Mexico State veterinarians and tell them to support rabies exemption legislation. Their contact information is *Dr. Paul Ettestad (505) 827-0006 [email protected] *and *Dr. Dave Fly [email protected] (505) 841-6163.*

The time to act on your pet's behalf is now. 

*PERMISSION IS GRANTED TO POST THIS ACTION ALERT*

January 25, 2011

Dr. Dave E. Fly, State Veterinarian Dr. Paul Ettestad, State Public Health Veterinarian
New Mexico Livestock Board New Mexico Department of Health
300 San Mateo NE P.O. Box 26110 
Albuquerque, NM 87109 Santa Fe, NM 87502-6110

RE: Rabies Medical Waivers Survey of New Mexico Veterinarians 

Greetings Drs. Fly and Ettestad:

After reviewing the results of the statewide rabies vaccine waivers survey, designed in conjunction with the New Mexico Veterinary Medical Association (NMVMA), which was sent to New Mexico veterinarians, The Rabies Challenge Fund Charitable Trust would like to address, clarify, and elaborate on several points in the report. 

The survey highlights on the first page that 45% of the respondents were against, 37% were in favor, and 18% undecided on the issue of rabies vaccine waivers, demonstrating that *the majority (55%) of New Mexico’s veterinarians are not opposed to rabies waivers. * In light of the 55% majority of New Mexico’s veterinarians who are not opposed to rabies waivers for sick animals, it was surprising to hear from NMVMA’s Executive Director, Tamara Spooner, that the Board voted to oppose any proposed medical exemption legislation.

Between 1984 and 2010, your survey cites 6 dogs and 10 cats being diagnosed with rabies in New Mexico; however, the report failed to mention that during that same period, 147 bats, 92 skunks, and 37 fox were also confirmed rabid in the state. This is important in light of the fact that the Centers for Disease Control (CDC) data documents bats as the primary vector for human rabies transmission in the United States, not dogs or cats.

Your survey states that_ “Worldwide, dogs are the source of 99% of human rabies deaths.” _This is absolutely not the case in the United States. According to the CDC’s _Cases of Rabies in Human Beings in the United States, by Circumstances of Exposure and Rabies Virus Variant, 1995-2009,_ of the 46 human cases of rabies reported from 1995 through 2009, not one was transmitted by a dog or cat in the United States and not one of those cases was in New Mexico. Out of those human cases, rabies was transmitted by 34 bats, 1 fox, 1 raccoon, and 1 mongoose --- the others were contracted outside U.S. borders. 

The *World Small Animal Veterinary Association’s 2010 Vaccine Guidelines* estimates that in “developed” nations such as the U.S., 50-70% of the pet animal population is unvaccinated. This large estimated percentage of non-compliance with rabies vaccination requirements compromises the concept of herd immunity existing in New Mexico. Concern was noted in the survey that legalizing rabies vaccine waivers may result in “decreasing herd immunity.” According to Dr. Ronald Schultz of the University of Wisconsin’s School of Veterinary Medicine, a member of the World Small Animal Veterinary Association’s Task Force and the American Animal Hospital Association’s Canine Vaccine Guidelines Task Force, herd immunity is achieved when 75% or more of an animal population is vaccinated. Given the small percentage of animals that would qualify for exemptions, it is highly unlikely that they would pose a real threat to the current level of herd immunity in New Mexico. 

_ “[M]any veterinarians had concerns about animals with certain medical conditions receiving vaccine…” _according to your survey, and the following conditions were specified: anaphylactic reaction, lymphoma, neoplasia, immune-mediated disease, immunosuppression, age, neurologic conditions, and pets undergoing chemotherapy. These animals may not respond to rabies vaccination as required by law (noted in the report, these pets _“might lack the ability to develop an appropriate immune response”),_ and their health may be jeopardized if they are not allowed waivers. The_ Postmarketing Surveillance of Rabies Vaccines for Dogs to Evaluate Safety and Efficacy_ published in *The Journal of the American Veterinary Medical Association* April 1, 2008 issue Vol. 232, No. 7, claims that _"[r]abies vaccines are the most common group of biological products identified in adverse event reports received by the CVB [Center for Veterinary Biologics]." _

Rabies vaccine labels state that they are for* healthy *animals, and some elaborate further that: _“[a] protective immune response may not be elicited if animals are incubating an infectious disease are malnourished or parasitized are stressed due to shipment or environmental conditions are otherwise immunocompromised.” _ Veterinarians immunizing unhealthy pets, as New Mexico’s rabies code requires, are forced to do so contrary to vaccine manufacturers’ labeled instructions, against the recommendations of the CDC’s National Association of State Public Health Veterinarians’ (of which Dr. Ettestad is a member) Rabies Compendium, counter to sound veterinary medical practice, and possibly in violation of the veterinary oath. 

It is clear from your survey results that the veterinarians polled would not abuse the right to exempt sick animals, and the 13 states that currently do have medical exemptions have found no grounds to repeal them. The rabies endemic State of Maine included a medical exemption clause in their canine rabies regulations in April 2005. The Maine State Veterinarian, Dr. Donald Hoenig (207) 287-7615, confirmed today that no rabid dogs have been reported in the nearly 6 years since the clause went into effect.

As in our July 23, 2010 letter, The Rabies Challenge Fund Charitable Trust respectfully requests that your departments submit legislation to include a medical exemption clause in New Mexico’s current rabies code, Title 7 Chapter 4 Part 2, and that you consider medical exemption language such as that contained in Florida’s statutes, Title XLVI Chapter 828 as follows: 

“A dog, cat, or ferret is exempt from vaccination against rabies if a licensed veterinarian has examined the animal and has certified in writing that at the time vaccination would endanger the animal's health because of its age, infirmity, disability, illness, or other medical considerations. An exempt animal must be vaccinated against rabies as soon as its health permits.”

Please contact me at the number or e-mail below if you have any questions.

Sincerely,

Kris L. Christine
Founder, Co-Trustee
THE RABIES CHALLENGE FUND
www.RabiesChallengeFund.org 
[email protected]

cc: Dr. W. Jean Dodds
Dr. Ronald Schultz
Representative Gail Chasey
Senator Steve Fischmann
New Mexico Legislature

Tamara Spooner – Executive Director, New Mexico Veterinary Medical Association ([email protected])


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

*PENNSYLVANIA Rabies Medical Exemption Bill SB 90 * http://www.legis.state.pa.us/cfdocs/billinfo/billinfo.cfm?syear=2011&sind=0&body=S&type=B&BN=0090 re-introduced by Senator Greenleaf is before the Senate Agriculture Committee. Please contact members below asking them to vote to pass this bill.

*PERMISSION GRANTED TO CROSS-POST

Members of the Pennsylvania Senate Agriculture Committee*

Senator Elder Vogel, Chair (717) 787-3076 [email protected] 
Senator Michael Waugh, Vice-Chair (717) 787-3817 [email protected] 
Senator Lisa Boscola (717) 787-4236 [email protected]
Senator Joseph Scarnati (717) 787-7084 [email protected] 
Senator Mike Brubaker (717) 787-4420 [email protected] 
Senator John Eichelberger (717) 787-5490 [email protected] 
Senator Robert Robbins (717) 787-1322 [email protected]
Senator Gene Yaw (717) 787-3280 [email protected] 
Senator Andrew Dinniman (717) 787-5709 [email protected] 
Senator Shirley Kitchen (717) 787-6735 [email protected] 
Senator Timothy Solobay (717) 787-1463 [email protected]


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

*TEXAS: Bell County Relaxes Rabies Shots Requirements * Temple Daily Telegram 2/8/11 http://www.tdtnews.com/story/2011/02/08/72249/ 

_"the county has essentially adopted the state standard, which allows an attending veterinarian to determine, together with the pet owner, how often the shots are needed. "_


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

*NEW MEXICO: * Rabies Waiver Petition -- please sign and cross-post! http://www.change.org/petitions/new-mexico-take-action-to-help-pets-too-sick-to-receive-rabies-vaccines?share_id=KBUouGvFmk&pe=pce


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

*NEW MEXICO Rabies Medical Exemption Bill HB 341* has been filed by Representative George Dodge http://www.nmlegis.gov/Sessions/11 Regular/bills/house/HB0341.html and will be heard by the Agriculture & Water Resources Committee this *Friday, February 18th. * It is urgent that all concerned New Mexico pet owners *immediately* contact the Committee as the rabies medical exemption bill is being opposed by the New Mexico Veterinary Medical Association.

*What You Can Do to Help*

Contact the Chair and other members of the Committee (members and contact information below) and ask that the committee vote HB 341 OUGHT TO PASS. Please post this action alert and ask others to share and post it as well.

Representative James Roger Madalena, *Chair* [email protected] (505) 986-4417 
Representative Ray Begaye, Vice-Chair [email protected] (505) 986-4435
Representative Cathrynn N. Brown [email protected] (505) 986-4211
Representative Joseph Cervantes [email protected] (505) 986-4234
Representative Zachary J. Cook [email protected] (505) 986-4454
Representative Joni Marie Gutierrez [email protected] (505) 986-4436
Representative Dona G. Irwin [email protected] (505) 986-4234
Representative Larry A. Larrañaga [email protected] (505) 986-4215
Representative Terry H. McMillan [email protected] (505) 986-4220
Representative Don L. Tripp [email protected] (505) 986-4220

*PERMISSION GRANTED TO CROSS-POST
HB 341*

BE IT ENACTED BY THE LEGISLATURE OF THE STATE OF NEW MEXICO:

SECTION 1. A new section of Chapter 77, Article 1 NMSA 1978 is enacted to read:

"[NEW MATERIAL] EXEMPTION FROM THE REQUIREMENT FOR RABIES VACCINATION.--

A. An animal that would otherwise be required to be vaccinated against rabies pursuant to the provisions of Chapter 77, Article 1 or 1A NMSA 1978 may be exempted from such requirement if that animal is the subject of a letter of exemption as provided in Subsection B of this section.

B. A letter of exemption from the requirement for rabies vaccination may be issued if a medical reason exists that precludes the vaccination of an animal. A letter of exemption shall be in the form of a written statement, signed by a licensed veterinarian, that includes a description of the animal and the medical reason that precludes vaccination against rabies. If the medical reason is temporary, the letter of exemption shall indicate a time of expiration of exemption."


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

Happy to say my pup and my horses all got their Rabies vaccinations yesterday. No reactions with any of them.


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

Vicky Trainor said:


> Happy to say my pup and my horses all got their Rabies vaccinations yesterday. No reactions with any of them.


Good news, and what we all hope for when we vaccinate our pets!


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

*NEW MEXICO Medical Exemption Bill HB 341 Update*

The hearing on HB 341 has been postponed until *Friday, February 25th*, so there is still time to register your support for a rabies medical exemption for New Mexico's dogs and cats who have been diagnosed by a veterinarian as being too ill to be vaccinated.

The New Mexico Veterinary Medical Association Board http://www.nmvma.org/ABOUT_board.html is lobbying against this medical exemption bill despite the fact that a minority of their members oppose medical exemptions, so it is crucial that the Agriculture Committee http://www.nmlegis.gov/lcs/committeedisplay.aspx?CommitteeCode=HAGC has overwhelming public support for HB 341 in order to pass it (committee member contact information can be found at link or in my previous post).

The following vets comprise the *NMVMA Board*: Linda Locklar, T. “Murt” Byrne, Manuel Garcia, Kathy Dobesh, Charles Lange, Craig Walker, Emily Walker, Rick Miller, Bonnie Snyder, Heidi Hamlen, Terry Jantzen, Don Dykhouse. If your vet is a board member, call & ask them to support the rabies medical exemption bill.


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

*NEW MEXICO: HB 341 Rabies Waivers Bill--Hearing this Friday, 2/25/11 ACTION ALERT * http://www.nmlegis.gov/Sessions/11 Regular/bills/house/HB0341.html Contact Representative Dodge (505) 986-4255 [email protected] and Representative Madalena [email protected] (505) 986-4417 in support of bill ATTEND HEARING if you can.

This is your chance to get a rabies medical exemption bill passed in New Mexico! I urge all New Mexico residents to contact the two Representatives above to voice support for HB 341. If you can, please attend Friday's hearing. This bill faces stiff opposition from the Department of Health, the NM Veterinary Medical Association, and the NM Livestock Board -- it is up to the public to get this bill passed, and it will if you take a couple of minutes to call or e-mail Representative Dodge and Representative Madalena. Please ask your friends in New Mexico to do the same.

*PERMISSION GRANTED TO CROSS-POST*

February 18, 2011

*RE: HB 341 Exemption from the Requirement for Rabies Vaccination*

Greetings Representatives Dodge and Madalena:

The Rabies Challenge Fund Charitable Trust fully supports the rabies medical exemption language contained in HB 341 and strongly urges the Agriculture & Water Resources Committee to vote that this important legislation *“ought to pass.”*

The Centers for Disease Control’s National Association of State Public Health Veterinarians[1], the American Animal Hospital Association[2] (AAHA), the American Veterinary Medical Association[3], and the American Association of Feline Practitioners[4] all recommend that rabies vaccines be administered in accordance with the manufacturer’s labeled directions, which clearly specify their use in *“healthy” *animals. This explicit specification counters the New Mexico Livestock Board’s (NMLB) contention, expressed in the Fiscal Impact Report, that there are no known contraindications for the rabies vaccine – rather, the vaccine manufacturers’ labels specifically instruct veterinarians to limit their products’ use to the *healthy* population of the animal species. Furthermore, the Pfizer Defensor 3 rabies label warns that *“[a] protective immune response may not be elicited if animals are incubating an infectious disease, are malnourished or parasitized, are stressed due to shipment or environmental conditions, are otherwise immunocompromised.” *

In concurrence with rabies vaccine manufacturers’ precisely labeled directions that they are for *“healthy” *animals, the American Association of Feline Practitioners advises that *“[c]ats with acute illness, debilitation, or high fevers should not be vaccinated.”*[5] A Certificate of Exemption from Rabies Vaccination in Appendix 1 of their _Vaccine Advisory Panel Report _is published for veterinarians to use as a model for exempting sick animals.

Passage of this bill would give veterinarians the option, not the mandate, to write waivers for the small number of sick pets diagnosed as being too ill to be vaccinated and for whom vaccination may not elicit a proper immune response. It would also enable responsible pet owners with ill animals to comply with New Mexico’s rabies laws instead of being forced to jeopardize their pet’s health with a mandated vaccination or to break the law to avoid a medically unsound immunization.

Several concerns have been raised in the Significant Issues section of HB 341’s Fiscal Impact Report which need to be addressed. The NMLVB stated that the rabies vaccine _“is considered worldwide to be among the safest…vaccines” _-- this statement is false. A special report published in 2008 in the Journal of the American Veterinary Medical Association announced that the *"[r]abies vaccines are the most common group of biological products identified in adverse event reports received by the CVB [Center for Veterinary Biologics].*" [6] Immunologically, the rabies vaccine is the most potent of the veterinary vaccines and associated with significant adverse reactions such as polyneuropathy *“resulting in muscular atrophy, inhibition or interruption of neuronal control of tissue and organ function, incoordination, and weakness,”* [7] auto-immune hemolytic anemia,[8] autoimmune diseases affecting the thyroid, joints, blood, eyes, skin, kidney, liver, bowel and central nervous system; anaphylactic shock; aggression; seizures; epilepsy; and fibrosarcomas at injection sites.[9] [10] 

A “killed” vaccine, the rabies vaccine contains adjuvants to enhance the immunological response. In 1999, the World Health Organization *“classified veterinary vaccine adjuvants as Class III/IV carcinogens with Class IV being the highest risk,"*[11] and the results of a study published in the August 2003 Journal of Veterinary Medicine documenting fibrosarcomas at the presumed injection sites of rabies vaccines stated, *“In both dogs and cats, the development of necrotizing panniculitis at sites of rabies vaccine administration was first observed by Hendrick & Dunagan (1992).”* [12] According to the 2003 AAHA Guidelines, *"...killed vaccines are much more likely to cause hypersensitivity reactions (e.g., immune-mediated disease)."*[13] 

The NMLVB stated that _“this bill could result in a large number of exemption requests” _that could weaken the current level of rabies control. In the 13 states with rabies medical exemptions (Alabama, Colorado, Connecticut, Florida, Maine, Massachusetts, New Hampshire, New Jersey, New York, Oregon, Vermont, Virginia, and Wisconsin), this has not been the case. In the more than 5 years since Maine’s medical exemption for dogs went into effect, not one rabid dog has been reported in the state. Colorado’s data reflect the same – there have been no rabid dogs reported since passage of their medical exemption in July 2008. 

The Department of Health (DOH) expressed concern that passage of this bill would create an_“area of low rabies vaccine coverage in dogs and cats,”_ however, the World Small Animal Veterinary Association’s 2010 Vaccine Guidelines estimates that in “developed” nations such as the U.S., 50%-70% of the pet animal population is unvaccinated. This large estimated percentage of domestic animals in non-compliance with rabies vaccination requirements is what creates the_“area of low rabies vaccine coverage in dogs and cats,”_ not the minimal number of sick pets whose medical conditions should exempt them from the requirement.

Potential overuse or misuse of exemptions was also raised by the DOH, yet passage of this bill would give veterinarians the option, not the mandate, to issue waivers based on their assessment of an animal’s medical condition. 

The Results of the Statewide Survey of New Mexico Veterinarians on rabies waivers conducted by the state indicated that a 55% majority of veterinarians were not opposed to medical exemptions.

In addition to HB 341, medical exemption bills are currently pending in the states of California and Pennsylvania.

On behalf of The Rabies Challenge Fund Charitable Trust, I again express our full support of HB 341 and urge the Agriculture & Resources Committee to vote that it “ought to pass.”

Sincerely,

Kris L. Christine
Founder, Co-Trustee
THE RABIES CHALLENGE FUND

[1] CDC's National Association of State Public Health Veterinarian's 2008 Compendium of Animal Rabies Prevention and Control 

[2] American Animal Hospital Association Canine Vaccine Task Force. 2003 Canine Vaccine Guidelines, Recommendations, and Supporting Literature, and ibid. 2006 AAHA Canine Vaccine Guidelines, Revised, 

[3] American Veterinary Medical Association 2007 RABIES VACCINATION PROCEDURES

[4] American Association of Feline Practitioners, Vaccine Advisory Panel Report, Journal of the American Veterinary Medical Association Vol. 229, No. 9 Nov. 1, 2006

[5] American Association of Feline Practitioners, Vaccine Advisory Panel Report, Journal of the American Veterinary Medical Association Vol. 229, No. 9 Nov. 1, 2006 p. 1412

[6] Frana, T.S. et als, Postmarketing Surveillance of Rabies Vaccines for Dogs to Evaluate Safety and Efficacy, Journal of the American Veterinary Medical Association Vol. 232, No. 7 April 1, 2008

[7] Dodds, W. Jean Vaccination Protocols for Dogs Predisposed to Vaccine Reactions, The Journal of the American Animal Hospital Association, May/June 2001, Vol. 37, pp. 211-214

[8] Duval D., Giger U.Vaccine-Associated Immune-Mediated Hemolytic Anemia in the Dog, Journal of Veterinary Internal Medicine 1996; 10:290-295

[9] American Veterinary Medical Association (AVMA) Executive Board, April 2001, Principles of Vaccination, Journal of the American Veterinary Medical Association, Volume 219, No. 5, September 1, 2001.

[10] Vascelleri, M. Fibrosarcomas at Presumed Sites of Injection in Dogs: Characteristics and Comparison with Non-vaccination Site Fibrosarcomas and Feline Post-vaccinal Fibrosarcomas; Journal of Veterinary Medicine, Series A August 2003, vol. 50, no. 6, pp. 286-291.

[11] IARC Monographs on the Evaluation of Carcinogenic Risks to Humans: Volume 74, World Health Organization, International Agency for Research on Cancer, Feb. 23-Mar. 2, 1999, p. 24, 305, 310.

[12] Vascelleri, M. Fibrosarcomas at Presumed Sites of Injection in Dogs: Characteristics and Comparison with Non-vaccination Site Fibrosarcomas and Feline Post-vaccinal Fibrosarcomas; Journal of Veterinary Medicine, Series A August 2003, vol. 50, no. 6, pp. 286-291.

[13] American Animal Hospital Association Canine Vaccine Task Force. 2003 Canine Vaccine Guidelines, Recommendations, and Supporting Literature, 28pp. and ibid. 2006 AAHA Canine Vaccine Guidelines, Revised, 28 pp.


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

*CALIFORNIA Rabies Medical Exemption Bill AB 258 (Molly's Bill) * http://www.leginfo.ca.gov/pub/11-12/bill/asm/ab_0251-0300/ab_258_bill_20110222_status.html has been referred to the Agriculture Committee. Please contact Committee members (especially Chair Galgiani (916) 319-2017 [email protected] ) and ask that they vote "Ought to Pass." 

2011 California Agriculture Committee http://www.assembly.ca.gov/acs/newcomframeset.asp?committee=53

Committee Phone (916) 319-2084 

Cathleen Galgiani - Chair (916) 319-2017 [email protected] 
David G. Valadao - Vice Chair (916) 319-2030 [email protected] 
Bill Berryhill (916) 319-2026 [email protected] 
Jerry Hill (916) 319-2019 [email protected] 
Fiona Ma (916) 319-2012 [email protected] 
Tony Mendoza (916) 319-2056 [email protected] 
Kristin Olsen (916) 319-2025 [email protected] 
Henry T. Perea (916) 319-2031 [email protected] 
Mariko Yamada (916) 319-2008 [email protected]


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

*PENNSYLVANIA Enacts Veterinary Disclosure into PA Code* http://www.pacode.com/secure/data/049/chapter31/chap31toc.html

NOTE: Vaccines are "biologics".

*Chapter 31 State Board of Veterinary Medicine Principle *

7 (d).....Veterinarians shall practice in accordance with advancements and acceptable and prevailing standards of veterinary medical practice in this Commonwealth related to the pharmacologic properties, indications and *contraindications of drugs and biologics.* 
(e) Veterinarians shall explain the benefits and *reasonably anticipated significant potential risks of treatment options* to clients.


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

*CALIFORNIA* Rabies Medical Exemption Bill AB 258 Hearing Date April 6 http://www.leginfo.ca.gov/pub/11-12/bill/asm/ab_0251-0300/ab_258_bill_20110310_status.html before the Assembly Agriculture Committee. Please contact Committee Chair Cathleen Galgiani (916) 319-2017 [email protected] and ask the committee to vote "ought to pass."

Please attend the hearing if you can and share this message with everyone you know in California, the more California pet owners the committee hears from, the more likely the bill will pass.

*PERMISSION GRANTED TO CROSS-POST*


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

*CALIFORNIA Medical Exemption Bill AB 258 ("Molly's Bill") passed the Assembly Agriculture Committee yesterday 9-0 "on consent" *http://www.leginfo.ca.gov/pub/11-12/bill/asm/ab_0251-0300/ab_258_bill_20110406_status.html and has been referred to the Appropriations Committee.


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

*California Medical Exemption Bill AB 258 "Do Pass" 5/4/11 Appropriations Committee 17-0 vote *http://www.leginfo.ca.gov/pub/11-12/bill/asm/ab_0251-0300/ab_258_bill_20110504_status.html


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

*PENNSYLVANIA Veterinary Disclosure Bill SB 768* http://www.legis.state.pa.us/CFDOCS...d=0&billBody=S&billTyp=B&billNbr=0768&pn=0782 has been filed by Senator Michael J. Stack and referred to the Senate Consumer Protection Committee. Please contact the Committe Chair *Robert M. Tomlinson [email protected] (717) 787-5072* and ask his committee to vote that this bill *"OUGHT TO PASS." *

PERMISSION GRANTED TO CROSS-POST

All Committee members are listed below, if your Senator is on the list, please contact them as well as Senator Tomlinson.

Robert M. Tomlinson, Chair [email protected] (717) 787-5072 
John R. Gordner, Vice-Chair [email protected] (717) 787-8928 
Lisa M. Boscola, Minority Chair [email protected] (717) 787-4236
John B. Scarnati [email protected] (717) 787-7084
Edwin B. Erickson [email protected] (717) 787-1350
Stewart J. Greenleaf [email protected] (717) 787-6599
Jeffrey E. Piccola [email protected] (717) 787-6801
John C. Rafferty, Jr. [email protected] (717) 787-1398
Kim L. Ward [email protected] (717) 787-6063
Mary Jo White [email protected] (717) 787-9684
Jim Ferlo [email protected] (717) 787-6123
Richard A. Kasunic (717) 787-7175
Timothy J. Solobay (717) 787-1463
John N. Wozniak [email protected] (717) 787-5400

*"Veterinarians May Have to Provide New Information to Clients" *DVM Newsmagazine 5/1/11 http://veterinarynews.dvm360.com/dv...Article/detail/717884?contextCategoryId=44927

*Text of SB 768* http://www.legis.state.pa.us/CFDOCS...d=0&billBody=S&billTyp=B&billNbr=0768&pn=0782 

and (vi) 

12
the veterinarian provides a client information sheet to the 

13
owner of the animal in cases of dispensing prescription drugs 

14
that will be administered by the owner in an outpatient setting.

15
(16) "Client information sheet" means a paper required by 

16
the Center for Veterinary Medicine of the Food and Drug 

17
Administration for the purpose of communicating important risk 

18
information to clients and that is given to a veterinarian by a 

19
prescription drug manufacturer so that owners of an animal are 

20
provided with vital product safety information including 

21
precautions, contraindications, signs of a possible adverse 

22
reaction and steps to take in the event of an adverse reaction 

23
to the prescription drug.


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

*CALIFORNIA Rabies Waiver Bill AB 258 * http://www.leginfo.ca.gov/pub/11-12/bill/asm/ab_0251-0300/ab_258_bill_20110531_status.html has a Senate Health Committee *hearing on June 8, 2011*. Contact Committee Chair Senator Ed Hernandez *[email protected] (916) 651-4024 *and ask the committee to vote *"OUGHT TO PASS."*


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

*CALIFORNIA Rabies Waiver Bill AB 258 *(Molly's Bill) http://www.leginfo.ca.gov/pub/11-12/bill/asm/ab_0251-0300/ab_258_bill_20110608_status.html unanimously passed Senate Health Committee yesterday.


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

*How Often Should You Vaccinate Your Cat or Dog?*, an interview with Dr. Ronald Schultz in 4 parts:

Part 1 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xC--bGthNN8

Part 2 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0_Zvg8tIxeY&feature=related

Part 3 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fc-6exZcbJ4&feature=relmfu

Part 4 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sdPhj8Vq9ck&feature=relmfu


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

*CALIFORNIA Rabies Waiver Bill AB 258 * http://www.leginfo.ca.gov/pub/11-12/bill/asm/ab_0251-0300/ab_258_bill_20110620_amended_sen_v98.html amended in Senate on second reading 6/20/11 to include phrase: *"that the veterinarian can verify and document."*


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

*DELAWARE* Senator Karen E. Peterson has filed SB 147 http://legis.delaware.gov/lis/lis146.nsf/vwlegislation/SB+147 *"This Bill creates a disciplinary action if a veterinarian gives vaccines in excess of the recommended dosages and/or frequencies."* The bill has been assigned to the Senate Agriculture Committee.

*What You Can Do to Help:

Contact Senate Agriculture Committee Chair George Bunting [email protected] (302) 744-4286* & the members below and ask them to vote that *SB 147 "OUGHT TO PASS."*

Chair George Bunting [email protected] (302) 744-4286
Joseph W. Booth [email protected] (302) 744-4117
Bruce C. Ennis [email protected] (302) 744-4310
F. Gary Simpson [email protected] (302) 744-4134
Robert L. Venables [email protected] (302) 744-4298


*PERMISSION GRANTED TO CROSS-POST*


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

*TEXAS: Killeen* City Council will hold a workshop July 5 to discuss adopting a 3 year rabies ordinance for the city. They will vote July 12. 

*What You Can Do to Help:*

Contact the City Council members to vote in favor:

Scott Cosper [email protected] (254) 526-2167 
Larry Cole [email protected] (254) 289-7012 
Billy Workman [email protected] (254) 338-8337 
Kenny Wells [email protected] (254) 681-4977 
Juan Rivera [email protected] (254) 338-4304 
Terry Clark [email protected] (254) 466-9082 

PERMISSION GRANTED TO CROSS-POST


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

*Killeen, Texas unanimously passes 3 year rabies protocol.* 

*Killeen Approves Animal Ordinance *

http://www.kdhnews.com/news/story.aspx?s=58214 Killeen Daily Herald 7/12/11

*"The vaccination portion of the new amendment is aimed at decreasing instances of over-vaccination. "*


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

*Rabies Vaccine Investigation in Minnesota* -- Fox News 7/27/11 Veterinarians giving 3 year rabies vaccine every 2 years, features Dr. Ronald Schultz.

*Investigators: Vets, Vaccines and Vagaries*
http://www.myfoxtwincities.com/dpp/...gators-vet,-vaccines-and-vagaries-jul-27-2011

All pet owners know it’s important to protect our four-legged friends from rabies, but how much is the veterinarian telling about that shot? The FOX 9 Investigators went undercover to find out if some clinics are taking financial advantage of pet owners by being vague about vaccines.

Read more: Investigators: Vets, Vaccines and Vagaries http://www.myfoxtwincities.com/dpp/...ccines-and-vagaries-jul-27-2011#ixzz1TObiZ1pK


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

*States Consider Controlling Rabies Vaccination Intervals*, by Edie Lau _The Veterinary Information Network News Service _ 8/12/11 http://news.vin.com/VINNews.aspx?articleId=19501 "Concerns in Delaware and Minnesota about over-vaccination center around the practice by some small-animal veterinarians of administering every one or two years rabies vaccines that have been proven to be effective for three years."


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

*Rabies Vaccine -- 3 yr Vaccine Relabeled as 1 yr*

The USDA allows vaccine manufacturers to relabel their 3 year rabies vaccines as 1 year products. This link http://www.calmanimalcare.com/vaccine.htm , you will be taken to the Calm Animal Care website, which has posted Colorado State University's Small Animal Vaccination Protocol for its veterinary teaching hospital, which states:"Even with rabies vaccines, the label may be misleading in that a three year duration of immunity product may also be labeled and sold as a one year duration of immunity product."  

 "In the case of Defensor 1 and Defensor 3 vaccines made by Pfizer, testing is the only difference between the products. 'The *formulations are the same*, but regulatory requirements for the one- and three-year vaccines are different, requiring distinct and separate studies for each label,' said Pfizer spokesman Richard Chambers." 
*States Consider Controlling Rabies Vaccination Intervals*, by Edie Lau _The Veterinary Information Network News Service _ 8/12/11 http://news.vin.com/VINNews.aspx?articleId=19501

According to Dr. Ronald Schultz of the University of Wisconsin School of Veterinary Medicine, "There is no benefit from annual rabies vaccination and most one year rabies products are similar or identical to the 3-year products with regard to duration of immunity and effectiveness. However, if they are 1 year rabies vaccines, they must be legally given annually!" from* What Everyone Needs to Know about Canine Vaccines *
http://www.puliclub.org/CHF/AKC2007Conf/What Everyone Needs to Know About Canine Vaccines.htm 

In an April 1, 2008 _DVM360_ article entitled, *Canine Vaccine Update (Proceedings)* http://veterinarycalendar.dvm360.co...eedings/ArticleStandard/Article/detail/562405 by Dr. Craig Datz states that, "..some brands of rabies vaccine are identical whether labeled as 1- or 3-year..."

*2006 Canine & Feline Vaccination Guidelines, A Forum on Issues and Controversies * by Dr. Richard B. Ford, DVM, Professor of Medicine, North Carolina State University College of Veterinary Medicine http://www.hcvma.org/notes/SpeakerNotesRichardFord.pdf Table 2 on Page 4 states: Vaccine Type: Rabies, 1-year: Minimum Duration of Immunity: 3 Years (must be administered annually)


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

*Saving Lives With Antibody Titer Tests * http://www.maddiesfund.org/Resource_Library/Saving_Lives_With_Antibody_Titer_Tests.html w/Dr. Ronald Schultz. Free webcast Thursday, September 8, 2011, at 9 PM Eastern/8 PM Central/7 PM Mountain/6 PM Pacific.


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

*California Rabies Medical Exemption Signed into Law*

On Friday, October 7, 2011, California's Governor signed a rabies medical exemption into law, Molly's Bill (AB 258), , http://www.leginfo.ca.gov/pub/11-12/bill/asm/ab_0251-0300/ab_258_bill_20111007_chaptered.html . California is the 14th state to do so.

Please copy & paste link into browser if it doesn't work by clicking on it.

PERMISSION GRANTED TO CROSS-POST


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

*2011 American Animal Hospital Association's Canine Vaccine Guidelines * https://www.aahanet.org/PublicDocuments/CanineVaccineGuidelines.pdf

p. 3 "When compared with infectious (attenuated, avirulent, modified live, recombinant viral vectored) vaccines, noninfectious vaccines are more likely to produce local and systemic adverse reactions in some dogs."

p.10 "Most noninfectious vaccines require at least two initial doses to immunize, regardless of the dog's age. The first does of a noninfectious vaccine generally primes the immune response and the second dose, which should be administered 2-6 weeks later, provides the protective immune response. Immunity typically develops approximately 7 days after the second dose. Therefore, the minimum time for onset of immunity is approximately 3 wk after administration of the first dose of a noninfectious vaccine"

p. 12 "Because dogs older than 14-16 wk of age are not likely to have interfering levels of MDA [maternally derived antibodies], administration of a single initial dose of an infectious vaccine to an adult dog can be expected to induce a protective immune response. ..... MDA is the most common reason early vaccination fails to immunize."

p. 12 "The onset of immunity after administration of a single dose of infectious core vaccine is approximately 4+3 days in the absence of MDA [maternally derived antibodies]."

p.13 "Infectious core vaccines are not only highly effective, they also provide the longest DOI [duration of immunity], extending from 5 yr up to the life of the dog."

p. 17 "Despite the confusion and controversy surrounding antibody testing, these serologic tests are useful for monitoring immunity to CDV, CPV-2, CAV-1, and RV. .....On completion of the puppy core vaccination series with the last dose given at 14-16 wk of age, a dog can be expected to have an antibody titer or positive test result, regardless of the serologic test performed, provided the serum sample is collected > 2 wk after the last dose of vaccine." (CDV=distemper, CPV-2 = parvovirus, CAV-1 hepatitis, RV= rabies)

p. 18 "....the last dose of CDV and CPV should be administered at 14-16 wk of age. At this age, MDA should be at a level that will not block active immunity in most puppies (>98%) when a combination MLV vaccine is administered."

p. 18 "In a study reported in 1997, dogs vaccinated with a product containing CDV (canine distemper virus) and then placed in an environment without CDV maintained antibody titers for at least 10 yr."

p. 20 "...the list that follows includes categories of adverse reactions that have been attributed to vaccine administration.

-Injection-site reactions: lumps (abscess, granuloma, seroma), pain, swelling, hair loss associated with ischemic vasculitis

-Transient postvaccinal nonspecific illness: lethargy, anorexia, fever, regional lymphadenomegaly, soreness, abortion, encephalitis, polyneuritis, arthritis, seizures, behavioral changes, hair loss or color change at the injection site, respiratory disease

-Allergic (hypersensitivity) and immune-mediated reactions:

Type 1 (acute anaphylaxis): angiodema (especially the head), anaphylaxis (shock) and death

Type 2 (cytolytic): immune-mediated hemolytic anemia, immune-mediated thrombocytopenia (suspected only; causality has not been confirmed)

Type 3 (immune-complex): cutaneous ischemic vasculopathy associated with rabies vaccine, corneal edema ('blue-eye') associated with CAV-1 vaccine, immune-mediated disease.

-Tumorigenesis: vaccine-associated sarcoma or other tumors

Multisystemic infectious/inflammatory disorder of young Weimaraner dogs: may be genetically linked to both a poorly characterized immunodeficiency and to autoimmune disorders (e.g., hypothyroidism and hypertrophic osteodystrophy [HOD] that are detected shortly after vaccination

-Vaccine-induced immunosuppression: associated with first or second dose of combination MLV vaccines containing CDV and CAV-1 or CAV-2 with or without other vaccines (e.g., CPV-2, CPI). Immunosuppression begins 3 days after vaccination and persists for 7-10 days. The suppression may be associated with increased susceptibility to other diseases.

p. 21 "It is reasonable to avoid administration of any vaccine to patients with a history of systemic disease suspected to be associated with previous vaccination (e.g., immune-mediated hemolytic anemia, immune-mediated thrombocytopenia) or known to be caused by vaccine (vaccination-site cutaneous ischemic vasculitis after administration of rabies vaccine). 

p. 28 "As with pregnant dogs, veterinary medicine has advised against vaccination during illness, due to concerns about suboptimal protection, or worse, vaccine-induced illness."

p. 29 "Manufacturers only recommend administration of vaccine to healthy dogs. Dogs receiving immunosuppressive chemotherapy should not be vaccinated. Doing so may result in a suboptimal immune response or may aggravate (reactivate) an immune-mediated illness."

p.33 "Vaccine adverse events are significantly underreported in veterinary medicine."

p. 34 "The vaccination protocol that includes the minimum number of vaccines yet still provides a reasonable opportunity to immunize the dog would be: a single dose of combined infectious (attenuated, avirulent, modified live, recombinant viral vectored) CDV, MLV CPV-2, with MLV CAV-2, administered at 16 wk of age or older, plus a rabies shot at the same time (but inoculated at a separate site on the body)."


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

*Analyzing New Vaccination Recommendations for Dogs*, by Jan Rasmusen 11/15/11 http://www.dogs4dogs.com/blog/2011/11/15/new-canine-vaccination-guidelines/


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

*MINNESOTA RABIES VACCINE SURVEY*: 88.8% of veterinarians responding to a rabies survey from the Board of Veterinary Medicine indicated they give a 3 year rabies vaccine; yet 53.3% fail to give pet owners a corresponding 3 year rabies certificate (36.2% issue a 2 year certificate, 17.1% issue "other"). When asked if they inform clients when they put a different expiration date on the rabies certificate than that on the vaccine administered, 40.9% responded that they did *not *inform the client.

A copy of this 12/14/11 report entitled "Rabies Vaccination Survey Report" may be requested from Dr. John King, Executive Director of the Minnesota Board of Veterinary Medicine (651) 201-2844 [email protected] 

PERMISSION GRANTED TO CROSS-POST


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

*The Minnesota Rabies Vaccination Survey Report* has been posted on The Rabies Challenge Fund website: http://www.rabieschallengefund.org/...bies_vaccination_committee_survey_results.pdf


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

*MISSOURI Rabies Bill SB 566 ACTION ALERT*

(Please copy & paste link into your browser if it doesn't work by clicking on it.)

*MISSOURI: *A rabies bill, SB 566 http://www.senate.mo.gov/12info/pdf-bill/intro/SB566.pdf , has been introduced into the Missouri legislature and assigned to the Agriculture, Food Production & Outdoor Resources Committee. The Rabies Challenge Fund has written the letter below requesting that a medical exemption clause be inserted into this bill.

*What You Can Do*

If you are a Missouri resident, please contact the bill sponsor, Senator Dan Brown, and the Chair of the Agriculture Committee below & ask them to place a medical exemption clause into the language of the bill and to vote that the bill "ought to pass." Request that all of the Missouri pet owners you know to do the same.

*Senator Dan Brown *(573) 751-5713 [email protected] 
*Senator Brian Munzlinger,* Chair of the Agriculture Committee (573) 751-7985 [email protected] 

*PERMISSION GRANTED TO CROSS-POST*


January 14, 20012

Senator Dan Brown
Senator Brian Munzlinger 

*RE: SB 566 Bill Requiring Dogs and Cats to be Vaccinated Against Rabies*

Greetings Senators Brown and Munzlinger:

The Rabies Challenge Fund supports passage of the proposed language in SB 566 which would amend Section A, Chapter 322 RSMo, Subsection 322.035 (5) to require that dogs and cats be immunized against rabies in accordance with the current recommendations of the Centers for Disease Control’s (CDC) National Association of State Public Health Veterinarian’s (NASPHV) Rabies Compendium. Also in accordance with the Rabies Compendium, we strongly urge the Committee to insert a rabies medical exemption clause into the language of this bill.

The Rabies Compendium directs that _“All vaccines*must* be administered in accordance with the specifications of the product label or package insert,” _and rabies vaccine labels specify that they are for *healthy* animals. In addition to limiting its rabies vaccine for use in healthy animals, Pfizer’s Defensor 3 label cautions that: _“(a) protective immune response may not be elicited if animals are incubating an infectious disease, are malnourished or parasitized, are stressed due to shipment or environmental conditions, are otherwise immunocompromised..” _

The states of Alabama, California, Colorado, Connecticut, Florida, Maine, Massachusetts, New Hampshire, New Jersey, New York, Oregon, Vermont, Virginia, and Wisconsin all have medical exemption clauses for sick animals in their rabies immunization laws/regulations.

Immunologically, the rabies vaccine is the most potent of the veterinary vaccines and associated with significant adverse reactions such as polyneuropathy _“resulting in muscular atrophy, inhibition or interruption of neuronal control of tissue and organ function, incoordination, and weakness,_”[1] auto-immune hemolytic anemia,[2] thrombocytopenia, anorexia, regional lymphadenomegaly, cutaneous ischemic vasculopathy;[3] autoimmune diseases affecting the thyroid, joints, blood, eyes, skin, kidney, liver, bowel and central nervous system; anaphylactic shock; aggression; seizures; epilepsy; and fibrosarcomas at injection sites are all linked to the rabies vaccine.[4] [5] It is medically unsound for this vaccine to be given to any animal deemed unhealthy by a veterinarian.

A medical exemption clause would allow Missouri veterinarians to write waivers for animals whose medical conditions (such as those with cancer, kidney/liver failure, hemolytic anemia, thrombocytopenia, grand mal seizures, and chronic autoimmune disorders) would be exacerbated by rabies vaccination. The State of Maine inserted such an exemption for dogs into their 3 year rabies protocol, 7 M.R.S.A., Sec. 3922(3), which became effective in April 2005, and not one rabid dog has been reported in the nearly 7 years since. 

Maine’s exemption language is as follows:

_ A. A letter of exemption from vaccination may be submitted for licensure, if a medical reason exists that precludes the vaccination of the dog. Qualifying letters must be in the form of a written statement, signed by a licensed veterinarian, that includes a description of the dog, and the medical reason that precludes vaccination. If the medical reason is temporary, the letter shall indicate a time of expiration of the exemption. 

B. A dog exempted under the provisions of paragraph 5 A, above, shall be considered unvaccinated, for the purposes of 10-144 C.M.R. Ch.251, Section 7(B)(1), (Rules Governing Rabies Management) in the case of said dog’s exposure to a confirmed or suspect rabid animal. _

Without a provision for medical exemptions in Section A, Chapter 322 RSMo, Missouri’s rabies immunization requirement would thrust an ethical quandary on veterinarians with seriously ill patients -- they must either violate their Veterinarian’s Oath and administer a rabies vaccine contrary to sound medical practice and against the vaccine manufacturer’s labeled instructions, or recommend their clients break the law by not immunizing their unhealthy pets against rabies. Being compelled by law to vaccinate sick dogs and cats against rabies in order for their clients to comply with the statute also puts Missouri’s veterinarians at risk of being held liable for any adverse reactions the animals may suffer after administering a vaccine inconsistently with the labeled directions. Owners of critically ill dogs may choose not to comply with the law rather than jeopardize the lives of their pets and then fail to license their dogs to avoid detection.

On behalf of The Rabies Challenge Fund Charitable Trust and Missouri pet owners, we urge you to insert a medical exemption clause in Senate Bill 566 and to vote that the bill ought to pass. You may contact me at the number below if you would like any scientific data on the rabies vaccine or if you have any questions.

Sincerely,


Kris L. Christine
Founder, Co-Trustee
THE RABIES CHALLENGE FUND
www.RabiesChallengeFund.org 
[email protected] 

cc: Dr. W. Jean Dodds
Dr. Ronald Schultz
Missouri Legislature & Agriculture Committee

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[1] Dodds, W. Jean Vaccination Protocols for Dogs Predisposed to Vaccine Reactions, The Journal of the American Animal Hospital Association, May/June 2001, Vol. 37, pp. 211-214

[2] Duval D., Giger U.Vaccine-Associated Immune-Mediated Hemolytic Anemia in the Dog, Journal of Veterinary Internal Medicine 1996; 10:290-295

[3] American Animal Hospital Association, 2011 Canine Vaccination Guidelines, p. 20

[4] American Veterinary Medical Association (AVMA) Executive Board, April 2001, Principles of Vaccination, Journal of the American Veterinary Medical Association, Volume 219, No. 5, September 1, 2001.

[5] Vascelleri, M. Fibrosarcomas at Presumed Sites of Injection in Dogs: Characteristics and Comparison with Non-vaccination Site Fibrosarcomas and Feline Post-vaccinal Fibrosarcomas; Journal of Veterinary Medicine, Series A August 2003, vol. 50, no. 6, pp. 286-291.


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

*MINNESOTA Board of Veterinary Medicine issues Rabies Vaccination Guidance Document 3/1/12* http://www.vetmed.state.mn.us/portals/22/RabiesVaccinationGuidanceDocument.pdf

*"rabies vaccination certificate should always comply with Minnesota Rule 1705.1146, including displaying the date of vaccination and the rabies vaccine labeled duration of immunity, even if the veterinarian recommends more frequent rabies vaccination"*

A major victory for Minnesota pet owners thanks to Jane Anderson & Chris Addington, who, with assistance from The Rabies Challenge Fund, have prompted the Minnesota Board of Veterinary Medicine to publish a rabies vaccination guidance document in order to get veterinarians to follow the recommendations of the CDC's Rabies Compendium, to issue rabies certificates accurately reflecting the duration of immunity on the vaccine label, to obtain documented informed consent if administering rabies vaccines off-label, and to have "credible, scientifically-based information....in the possession of the veterinarian and available for review" if the veterinarian chooses to adopt a booster protocol other than that recommended in the Compendium.

The Rabies Vaccination Survey Report can be viewed here: http://www.rabieschallengefund.org/...bies_vaccination_committee_survey_results.pdf


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

*SCHULTZ SEMINAR NEW YORK:* "The Vaccine Controversy" with Dr. Ronald Schultz, proceeds to benefit The Rabies Challenge Fund http://www.healthydogproject.org/Site/Healthy_Dog_Project.html hosted by The Healthy Dog Project on May 12, 2012 from 9:30-3:30 at the Fenimore Art Museum Auditorium in Cooperstown, New York. 

To register, contact Gloria at [email protected]. 

PERMISSION GRANTED TO CROSS-POST


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

*INDIANA Medical Exemption Petition *-- Pet owners are taking steps to put a medical exemption clause into Indiana 's rabies rules. If you are an Indiana resident, please sign the online petition and share the link: https://www.change.org/petitions/in...es?utm_medium=email&utm_source=share_petition .

PERMISSION GRANTED TO CROSS-POST


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

*AVMA (American Veterinary Medical Association) EXECUTIVE BOARD PASSES ANNUAL RABIES VACCINATION WAIVER* http://www.avma.org/about_avma/governance/hod/2012RegularWinterSession/Resolution_2_rabies_vaccination_Final.pdf
_ "...AVMA recognizes some animals might require a waiver from rabies vaccination because the vaccination poses an unacceptably high risk to the health of the individual animal..."_

Permission Granted to Cross-Post


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

*MISSOURI MEDICAL EXEMPTION SB 566 ACTION ALERT:*  A medical exemption clause was included in SB 566 after The Rabies Challenge Fund petitioned the bill's sponsors. Bill SB 566 was read for the 2nd time in the Missouri House on 4/10/12 http://www.senate.mo.gov/12info/BTS_Web/Bill.aspx?SessionType=R&BillID=5884.

*What You Can Do:*

Please contact your legislators (http://www.senate.mo.gov/llookup/leg_lookup.aspx) & ask them to pass the bill.

Text of SB 566 http://www.senate.mo.gov/12info/pdf-bill/perf/SB566.pdf including exemption:

(5) "Statement of exemption from vaccination," a written determination, signed by a veterinarian, that a medical reason exists that precludes the vaccination for the dog or cat. The statement shall include the owner's name and address, a description of the animal, the medical reason that precludes vaccination, the date of determination, and the period of time for which the medical condition is reasonably expected to persist."

PERMISSION GRANTED TO CROSS-POST


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

*MISSOURI Rabies Medical Exemption SB 566 PASSED 5/17/12*, effective date 8/28/12 http://www.senate.mo.gov/12info/BTS_Web/Bill.aspx?SessionType=R&BillID=5884 . Missouri has become the 16th state with a medical exemption clause in its law.

Exemption language:

*Chapter 322, RSMo Section 322.005:* (5) "Statement of exemption from vaccination", a written determination, signed by a veterinarian, that a medical reason exists that precludes the vaccination of the dog or cat. The statement shall include the owner's name and address, a description of the animal, the medical reason that precludes vaccination, the date of determination, and the period of time for which the medical condition is reasonably expected to persist;
3. It shall not be considered a violation of this section for an owner to have a dog or cat that is not vaccinated for rabies if such owner possesses a current statement of exemption from vaccination for such animal, however if exposure occurs, the dog or cat is considered to be nonvaccinated.


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

*CORRECTION MISSOURI: *The medical exemption clause in SB 566 was removed from the version of the bill which passed on 5/17/12. The "Truly Agreed To and Finally Passed" version of SB 566 which did pass http://www.senate.mo.gov/12info/pdf-bill/tat/SB566.pdf was not posted on the Legislature's website until a week after passage, leading to the incorrect conclusion that the "Perfected" bill text appearing on the Legislature's bill status including waivers http://www.senate.mo.gov/12info/pdf-bill/perf/SB566.pdf had passed. *This version of the bill including rabies waivers did not, in fact, pass. * 

According to the Missouri Department of Agriculture's Legislative Liason, Rachel Mobley, the final version of SB 566 stripped the language which required all dogs and cats to be vaccinated against rabies. Because there is no statutory requirement for rabies vaccination in the final bill or in state law, there was no need for a medical exemption clause in SB 566. Rabies vaccination requirements are determined at the county level.


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

*DELAWARE Passes Rabies Bill SB 236*

*DELAWARE* Rabies Bill SB 236 passed 6/30/12 http://legis.delaware.gov/LIS/LIS146.nsf/vwLegislation/SB+236?Opendocument with insertion of underlined language in the bill text below to prevent veterinarians from issuing 1 or 2 year rabies certificates when a 3 year vaccine is administered.

Text: http://legis.delaware.gov/LIS/lis146.nsf/vwLegislation/SB+236/$file/legis.html?open "The veterinarian administering the vaccine shall complete the certificate specifying accurately the manufacturer’s specifications of the duration of immunity of the rabies vaccination used ...."


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

*Rabies 'Over-Vaccination' Targeted in Delaware* by Marc Selinger, The Examiner 7/2/12 http://www.examiner.com/article/rabies-over-vaccination-targeted-delaware

_"Sen. Karen Peterson, the measure’s main sponsor. “It is needed because some veterinarians tell their clients that rabies shots must be administered annually when, in fact, they are using three-year vaccines. This practice can and has resulted in the deaths of dogs who were over-vaccinated.”_


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

*NEW ORLEANS Rabies Ordinance Action Alert: * proposal submitted by the Louisiana SPCA (504) 368-5191 to change the annual rabies requirement in New Orleans Municipal Code Chapter 18 http://library.municode.com/index.aspx?clientId=10040&stateId=18&stateName=Louisiana to 3 years with the following language: _ Sec. 18-168. "The owner or keeper of every dog or cat between three and four months old shall, at his expense, have such dog or cat vaccinated by a Louisiana-licensed veterinarian with rabies vaccine. Twelve months later, the animal shall be revaccinated. Thereafter such dog or cat shall be revaccinated every 36 months ....."_

*What You Can Do to Help: * Please contact City Council President *Stacy Head *(504) 658-1060 [email protected] and Council Member *Susan Guidry *(504) 658-1010 [email protected] to ask them to support the change to 3 years, or attend one of the two following meetings:

Wednesday 10/24/12 City Council Chambers 6pm-8pm
Thursday, 11/01/12 Lousiana SPCA 1700 Mardi Gras Blvd

*PERMISSION GRANTED TO CROSS-POST*


----------



## Im_with_Brandy (Apr 22, 2010)

Kris,
Thanks for posting the information. If it does nothing else it makes us ask questions of our vets. I just changed to a new vet and I took in a list of past vaccines. I was concerned because my dog was receiving combo vaccines and there were some redundant vaccines in these combo shot and I was worried about the toxicity of the vaccines. My new vet is working with me to make sure that my dog is getting the proper vaccines at the proper intervals.


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

Im_with_Brandy said:


> Kris,
> Thanks for posting the information. If it does nothing else it makes us ask questions of our vets.


 You're welcome, Brandy, so glad to know you find the information useful!


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

*Dr. Schultz NEW YORK Vaccine Seminar 4/20/13*

*NEW YORK April 2013 Vaccine Seminar with Dr. Ronald Schultz*

The Pets Perspective is a hosting a vaccine seminar, _What everyone Needs to Know About Canine/Feline Vaccines & Vaccination Programs,_ with Dr. Ronald Schultz to benefit The Rabies Challenge Fund http://blogger.thepetsperspective.com/dr-ronald-schultz-seminar-4-20-13/ (please copy & paste link into browser if it doesn't work by clicking on it).

*When: * Saturday, April 20, 2013, 9 a.m. to 4 p.m. EST

*Where: * Creekside Banquet Facility Cheektowaga, NY 

*Cost: * $75 includes lunch, seminar & program book. 

*Contact: *Kelly Ann Bebak ([email protected])


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

*PENNSYLVANIA Rabies Medical Exemption Bill SB 155 (January 2013)*
http://www.legis.state.pa.us/CFDOCS...d=0&billBody=S&billTyp=B&billNbr=0155&pn=0107 has been introduced for a *3rd* time by Senator Greenleaf & has been referred to the Senate Agriculture Committee (link to Senator Greenleaf's memo reintroducing this bill http://www.legis.state.pa.us/cfdocs/Legis/CSM/showMemoPublic.cfm?chamber=S&*****=20130&cosponId=9832). 

*What You Can Do to Help*

Please contact members below asking them to vote to pass this bill,* SB 155,* for dogs and cats determined by a veterinarian to be too ill to be vaccinated.

*PERMISSION GRANTED TO CROSS-POST

Members of the Pennsylvania Senate Agriculture Committee*

Senator Elder Vogel, Chair (717) 787-3076 [email protected] 
Senator Michael Waugh, Vice-Chair (717) 787-3817 [email protected] 
Senator Judith L. Schwank, Minority Chair (717) 787-8925 [email protected] 
Senator David G. Argall (717) 787-2637 [email protected] 
Senator Joseph Scarnati (717) 787-7084 [email protected] 
Senator Mike Brubaker (717) 787-4420 [email protected] 
Senator Robert Robbins (717) 787-1322 [email protected]
Senator Gene Yaw (717) 787-3280 [email protected] 
Senator Andrew Dinniman (717) 787-5709 [email protected] 
Senator Shirley Kitchen (717) 787-6735 [email protected] 
Senator Timothy Solobay (717) 787-1463 [email protected] 

*The Rabies Challenge Fund Letter to Pennsylvania State Veterinarian*

June 29, 2010

Dr. Craig E. Shultz
State Veterinarian
Department of Agriculture
2301 N. Cameron Street, Room 410
Harrisburg, PA 17110

RE: Medical Exemption Clause for Pennsylvania’s Rabies Prevention and Control Code

Greetings Dr. Shultz:

On behalf of The Rabies Challenge Fund and the Pennsylvania pet owners who have contacted us requesting assistance, we respectfully request that you, in your capacity as State Veterinarian, initiate medical exemption legislation waiving the rabies immunization requirement in Chapter 16, Subchapter C., §16.43 of the Pennsylvania Code for the small number of animals whose veterinarians have determined their medical conditions preclude vaccination.

The states of Alabama, Colorado, Connecticut, Florida, Maine, Massachusetts, New Hampshire, New Jersey, New York, Oregon, Vermont, Virginia, and Wisconsin all have medical exemption clauses for sick animals in their rabies immunization laws, and a bill is currently pending in the California legislature to include a waiver in their statutes.

The labels on rabies vaccines state that they are for “the vaccination of healthy cats, dogs…,” and there are medical conditions for which vaccination can jeopardize the life or well-being of an animal. A medical exemption clause would allow Pennsylvania veterinarians to write waivers for animals whose medical conditions (such as those with cancer, kidney/liver failure, hemolytic anemia, thrombocytopenia, grand mal seizures, and chronic autoimmune disorders) would be exacerbated by rabies vaccination. The State of Maine inserted such an exemption into their 3 year rabies protocol, 7 M.R.S.A., Sec. 3922(3), which became effective in April 2005 -- not one rabid dog has been reported in the more than 5 years since that date. Colorado’s data reflect the same -- there have been no rabid dogs reported in the state since passage of their medical exemption clause in July 2008. 

Maine’s exemption language is as follows:

A. A letter of exemption from vaccination may be submitted for licensure, if a medical reason exists that precludes the vaccination of the dog. Qualifying letters must be in the form of a written statement, signed by a licensed veterinarian, that includes a description of the dog, and the medical reason that precludes vaccination. If the medical reason is temporary, the letter shall indicate a time of expiration of the exemption. 

B. A dog exempted under the provisions of paragraph 5 A, above, shall be considered unvaccinated, for the purposes of 10-144 C.M.R. Ch.251, Section 7(B)(1), (Rules Governing Rabies Management) in the case of said dog’s exposure to a confirmed or suspect rabid animal. 

The Rabies Challenge Fund strongly urges you to request legislation be submitted on behalf of the Department of Agriculture amending Chapter 16, Subchapter C., §16.43 of the Pennsylvania Code to include medical exemption language for unhealthy animals for which rabies vaccination would compromise their well-being.

Sincerely,

Kris L. Christine
Founder, Co-Trustee
THE RABIES CHALLENGE FUND
http://www.RabiesChallengeFund.org 
[email protected]

cc: Dr. W. Jean Dodds
Dr. Ronald Schultz
Pennsylvania General Assembly


----------



## pheona (Jan 22, 2009)

I have been living with my female lab for seven years with a bad heart. One side pumps but the other side pumps super slow. This means no more then a walk very short distance like to the car and the house. She is ten years old now. I was wanting to split the vaccines up but the vet said they were safe. Lyme shot with rabies and 5 n 1. , next day at park she collapse with back legs not working. Was ready to put her down but heart doctor said their was one last medication to try,thankfully this one enabled her to get around. My sister dog lost control of rear legs for over a year before they started working normally. Well you know what I think of vaccines. I do get flu vacation every five years.


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

*PENNSYLVANIA Rabies Medical Exemption Bill SB 155 before the full Senate Monday 2/11/13. *

The bill received unanimous support from the Senate Agriculture Committee Wednesday http://www.legis.state.pa.us/cfdocs...&sInd=0&cteeCde=27&theDate=02/06/2013&rNbr=35 with an amendment (see amended exemption text Section 2 Subsection F http://www.legis.state.pa.us/CFDOCS...d=0&billBody=S&billTyp=B&billNbr=0155&pn=0368 ) and will be considered by the full Senate on Monday February 11, 2013. 

*What You Can Do to Help*

Please contact your Senators http://www.legis.state.pa.us/cfdocs/legis/home/member_information/contact.cfm?body=S & ask them to support SB 155. Share this action alert & ask any of your pet-owning friends in Pennsylvania to contact their Senators to support the bill.

*PERMISSION GRANTED TO CROSS-POST*


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

*CALIFORNIA ACTION ALERT:*  Rabies Bill AB 272 introduced by Assemblyman Gomez seeks to lower required age of vaccination to 12 weeks from the current 16 weeks http://www.leginfo.ca.gov/pub/13-14/bill/asm/ab_0251-0300/ab_272_bill_20130207_introduced.html . 

*What You Can Do to Help:*

Please contact Mr. Gomez & ask him to *WITHDRAW* this bill! [email protected] (916) 319-2051

PERMISSION GRANTED TO CROSS-POST


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

Below is my letter to Assemblymember Gomez on behalf of The Rabies Challenge Fund.

February 13, 2013

Assemblymember Jimmy Gomez
State Capitol
P.O. Box 942849
Sacramento, CA 94249-0051

RE: AB 272 An Act to Amend Section 121690 of the Health and Safety Code Relating to Rabies 

Greetings Assemblymember Gomez:

Assembly Bill AB 272 which you have introduced seeking to lower the age at which dogs must be vaccinated against rabies from 4 months to 3 months is ill-advised and scientifically unfounded. The bill seeks to address a problem in the canine community that does not exist, as the California Department of Public Health’s statistics in Reported Animal Rabies Data make abundantly clear: bats and other wildlife pose the major threat of rabies transmission to the public, not dogs under the age of 4 months. 

Three cases of rabies in dogs since 2007 (no mention of them being dogs under 4 months of age), as opposed to 981 rabid bats and 147 rabid skunks for the same period, evidences the fact that the current law requiring puppies to be vaccinated against rabies by 4 months of age is effective at controlling rabies in California’s canine community and does not need to be changed. 

Lowering the age at which puppies are required to have their first rabies shot from 4 months to 3 months would be counterproductive. Puppies are finishing up their other vaccinations (distemper, hepatitis, parvo) at 12 weeks (3 months) of age, and adding a rabies vaccine into the mix will not only increase the likelihood of adverse reactions, but also the probability that the vaccine components will interfere with each other and neutralize or negate the desired immunological response. 

Contributing to the chance that rabies vaccination at 3 months may not be effective is the continued presence of maternal antibodies. According to the 2006 American Animal Hospital Association's Canine Vaccine Guidelines, the most common reason for vaccination failure is "the puppy has a sufficient amount of passively acquired maternal antibody (PAMA) to block the vaccine......" [1] They elaborate by reporting that at the ages of 14 to 16 weeks of age, "PAMA should be at a level that will not block active immunization in most puppies (>95%) when a reliable product is used." After the age of 16 weeks (4 months), the maternal antibodies are reduced to a level at which they should not reduce the rabies vaccine's effectiveness.

Vaccinating puppies at too young an age can be ineffective. The 2003 American Animal Hospital Association's (AAHA) Canine Vaccine Guidelines reports on Page 16 that: "When vaccinating an animal, the age of the animal, the animal's immune status, and interference by maternal antibodies in the development of immunity must be considered. Research has demonstrated that the presence of passively acquired maternal antibodies interferes with the immune response to many canine vaccines, including CPV, CDV, CAV-2 and rabies vaccines.” [2]

As it currently stands, the law requiring puppies to be vaccinated at 4 months of age is and has been effective at controlling rabies in California’s canine population. There is no epidemiological or scientific rationale for changing this law and prematurely exposing puppies to the potentially harmful, sometimes fatal, adverse side affects of the rabies vaccine prior to the age of 4 months.

On behalf of The Rabies Challenge Fund and the many concerned California pet owners who have requested our assistance, I strongly urge you to withdraw AB 272. 

Respectfully submitted,

Kris L. Christine
Founder, Co-Trustee
THE RABIES CHALLENGE FUND
www.RabiesChallengeFund.org

cc: Dr. W. Jean Dodds
Dr. Ronald Schultz
California Assembly
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[1] American Animal Hospital Association Canine Vaccine Task Force. 2006 Canine Vaccine Guidelines, Recommendations, and Supporting Literature, 28pp.
[2] American Animal Hospital Association Canine Vaccine Task Force. 2003 Canine Vaccine Guidelines, Recommendations, and Supporting Literature, 28pp.


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

*MICHIGAN Rabies Bill SB 118 ACTION ALERT: *Senator Rick Jones has introduced legislation which would lower to 3 months the age at which puppies in large-scale breeding facilities must have rabies vaccinations http://www.legislature.mi.gov/documents/2013-2014/billintroduced/Senate/htm/2013-SIB-0118.htm. The Rabies Challenge Fund is concerned about the health impact this would have on those puppies if this bill passes with this change in it and that it will lead to a law change requiring all Michigan puppies to be vaccinated against rabies at the age of 3 months instead of at 4 months as the dog laws currently require. The bill has been assigned to the Senate Agriculture Committee for consideration.

*What You Can Do to Help:*

Contact the bill sponsors and members of the Senate Agriculture Committee and request that they delete the language in this bill which lowers the age at which puppies in large-scale breeding facilities to 3 months.

*Bill Sponsors Contact Information:*

Senator Rick Jones [email protected] (517) 373-3447 fax: (517) 373-5849
Sen. Steve Bieda [email protected] (517) 373-8360 fax: (517) 373-9230
Sen. Tory Rocca [email protected] (517) 373-7315 fax: (517) 373-3126
Sen. Tonya Schuitmaker [email protected] (517) 373-0793 fax: (517) 373-5607
Sen. Glenn S. Anderson [email protected] (517) 373-1707 fax: (517) 373-3935
Sen. John Proos [email protected] (517) 373-63960 fax: (517) 373-0897
Sen. Mike Kowall [email protected] (517) 373-1758 fax: (517) 373-0938
Sen. JohnPappageorge [email protected] (517) 373-2523 fax: (517) 373-5669
Sen. Jim Marleau [email protected] (248) 724-2442 fax: (517) 373-2694

*Senate Agriculture Committee Members Contact Information: * 

Senator Joe Hune, Chair [email protected] (517) 373-2420 fax: (517) 373-2764
Sen. Darwin L. Booher [email protected] (517) 373-1725 fax: (517) 373-0741
Sen. Judy K. Emmons [email protected] (517) 373-3760 fax: (517) 373-8661
Sen. Goeff Hansen [email protected] (517) 373-1635 fax: (517) 373-3300
Sen. Virgil Smith [email protected] (517) 373-7918 fax: (517) 373-5227
Committee clerk: [email protected] 

*PERMISSION GRANTED TO CROSS-POST*

Below is my letter to Senators Jones and Hune on behalf of The Rabies Challenge Fund:

February 15, 2013

Senator Rick Jones Senator Joe Hune, Chair Agriculture Committee
State Capitol State Capitol
Fax: (517) 373-5849 Fax: (517) 373-2764
[email protected] [email protected]

*RE: SB 118 to Amend Dog Law 1919 PA 339 MCL 287.261-287.290 *

Greetings Senators Jones and Hune:

Senate Bill SB 118, which would lower the age at which puppies in large-scale breeding facilities must be vaccinated against rabies from 4 months to 3 months, will result in an increase the number of puppies who will fail to elicit a proper immune response to rabies as well as increase the likelihood of adverse reactions to the vaccine. This portion of the bill appears to address a non-existent problem in the canine community, as the data reported in the government summary maps of all rabies positive cases in Michigan illustrate: bats and skunks pose the major public health threat, not puppies under the age of 4 months.

Michigan’s summary maps indicate that over the 34 years from 1978 through 2012 there were 14 rabid dogs (no mention of puppies under 4 months of age), 16 rabid horses, 27 rabid cats, 128 rabid skunks, and 1,279 rabid bats. These data evidence the fact that this segment of current law requiring puppies to be vaccinated against rabies by 4 months of age is effectively controlling rabies in Michigan’s canine community amongst large-scale and small-scale breeders and does not need to be changed. 

Lowering the age at which puppies, whether in litters of large-scale or small-scale breeders, are required to have their first rabies shot from 4 months to 3 months would be counterproductive. At the age of 3 months (12 weeks), puppies are finishing up their initial series of other vaccinations (distemper, hepatitis, parvovirus). Mandating that these young animals be vaccinated against rabies at the same time will not only increase the likelihood of adverse reactions (some of which can be lethal), but also the probability that the vaccine components will interfere with each other and neutralize or negate the appropriate immunological response sought. 

Augmenting the probability that rabies vaccination at 3 months may not be effective is the continued presence of maternal antibodies. According to the 2006 American Animal Hospital Association's Canine Vaccine Guidelines, the most common reason for vaccination failure is _"the puppy has a sufficient amount of passively acquired maternal antibody (PAMA) to block the vaccine......"_ [1] They elaborate by reporting that at the ages of 14 to 16 weeks of age, _"PAMA should be at a level that will not block active immunization in most puppies (>95%) when a reliable product is used."_ After the age of 16 weeks (4 months), the maternal antibodies are reduced to a level at which they should not reduce the rabies vaccine's effectiveness.

Vaccinating puppies at too young an age can be ineffective. Keeping in mind that rabies vaccines are “killed” vaccines, the 2003 American Animal Hospital Association's (AAHA) Canine Vaccine Guidelines reports on Page 17 that: _"… when puppies are first vaccinated at 16 weeks (or more) of age (an age when passively acquired antibodies generally don't cause interference), … two doses of a killed vaccine, are adequate to stimulate an immune response."_ [2]

As it currently stands, the law requiring all puppies to be vaccinated at 4 months of age is and has been effective at controlling rabies in Michigan’s canine population. There is no epidemiological or scientific rationale for changing this portion of 1919 PA 339 MCL 287.261-287.290 and needlessly exposing any puppies to the potentially harmful, sometimes fatal, adverse side affects of the rabies vaccine prior to the age of 4 months.

On behalf of The Rabies Challenge Fund and the concerned Michigan dog owners who have requested our assistance, I strongly urge you to remove the section of this bill which would lower the required age of rabies vaccination for puppies in large-scale breeding facilities to 3 months. 

Respectfully submitted,


Kris L. Christine

Founder, Co-Trustee
THE RABIES CHALLENGE FUND
www.RabiesChallengeFund.org
[email protected]

cc: Dr. W. Jean Dodds
Dr. Ronald Schultz
Michigan Legislature

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[1] American Animal Hospital Association Canine Vaccine Task Force. 2006 Canine Vaccine Guidelines, Recommendations, and Supporting Literature, 28pp.

[2] American Animal Hospital Association Canine Vaccine Task Force. 2003 Canine Vaccine Guidelines, Recommendations, and Supporting Literature, 28pp.


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

*PENNSYLVANIA Rabies Medical Exemption Bill SB 155 * http://www.legis.state.pa.us/cfdocs/billinfo/billinfo.cfm?syear=2013&sind=0&body=S&type=B&BN=0155 has been referred to the Senate Appropriations Committee. Please contact Committee Chair, Senator Jake Corman [email protected] (717) 787-1377 & committee members listed below & ask them to *SUPPORT* this bill so that it will go to the full Senate for a 3rd & final consideration: http://www.legis.state.pa.us/cfdocs/cteeInfo/Index.cfm?Code=3&CteeBody=S 

*Senate Appropriations Committee Members*

Sen. Jake Corman, Chair [email protected] (717) 787-1377
Sen. Vincent J. Hughes, Minority Chair [email protected] (717) 787-7112 
Sen. Robert M. Tomlinson, Vice Chair [email protected] (717) 787-5072
Sen. Dominic Pileggi [email protected] (717) 787-4712
Sen. Joseph B. Scarnati [email protected] (717) 787-7084
Sen. David G. Argall [email protected] (717) 787-2637
Sen. Lisa [email protected] (717) 787-7428
Sen. Mike Brubaker [email protected] (717) 787-4420 
Sen. John R. Gordner [email protected] (717) 787-8928 
Sen. Stewart J. Greenleaf [email protected] (717) 787-6599
Sen. Bob Mensch [email protected] (717) 787-3110 
Sen. John C. Rafferty, [email protected] (717) 787-1398 
Sen. Lloyd K. Smucker [email protected] (717) 787-6535
Sen. Patricia H. Vance [email protected] (717) 787-8524 
Sen. Elder A. Vogel, Jr. [email protected] (717) 787-3076
Sen. Randy Vulakovich [email protected] (717) 787-6538
Sen. Michael L. Waugh [email protected] (717) 787-3817
Sen. Jim Ferlo, Minority Vice Chair [email protected] (717) 787-6123
Sen. Jay Costa [email protected] (717) 787-7683
Sen. John Blake [email protected] (717) 787-6481 
Sen. Lawrence M. Farnese, Jr. [email protected] (717) 787-5662
Sen. Judith L. Schwank [email protected] (717) 787-8925 
Sen. Timothy J. Solobay [email protected] (717) 787-1463
Sen. LeAnna M. Washington [email protected] (717) 787-1427
Sen. John N. Wozniak [email protected] (717) 787-5400
Sen. John T. Yudichak [email protected] (717) 787-7105

*PERMISSION GRANTED TO CROSS-POST*


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

*CALIFORNIA RABIES BILL AB 272* seeking to lower the required age of vaccination for dogs from 16 weeks to 12 weeks will have a hearing 3/13/13 before the Assembly Agriculture Comittee http://www.leginfo.ca.gov/pub/13-14/bill/asm/ab_0251-0300/ab_272_bill_20130207_introduced.html. 

*What You Can Do to Help:*

Contact Committee Chair Susan Eggman [email protected] (916) 319-2013 & committee members below and ask them *TO REJECT* this bill.

*California Agriculture Committee Members*

Susan T. Eggman, Chair [email protected] (916) 319-2013
Kristen Olsen, Vice Chair [email protected] (916) 319-2012
Toni Atkins [email protected] (916) 319-2078
Brian Dahle [email protected] (916) 319-2001
Richard Pan [email protected] (916) 319-2009
Bill Quirk [email protected] (916) 319-2020
Marioko Yamada [email protected] (916) 319-2020

*PERMISSION GRANTED TO CROSS-POST*


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

NEW ORLEANS 3/7/13 City Council Passes Ordinance to Reduce Rabies Vaccinations from Annually to Once Every 3 Years  http://nolacitycouncil.com/content/display.asp?id=54&nid={8172B5EB-B475-47B9-B1D0-812EAD34FDFE}


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

*URGENT CALIFORNIA AB 272 Action Alert*

*URGENT ACTION ALERT: CALIFORNIA AB 272, *which would lower the age at which puppies must be vaccinated from four months to three months just passed the Assembly Agriculture Committee and has been assigned to the Assembly Appropriations Committee http://www.leginfo.ca.gov/pub/13-14/bill/asm/ab_0251-0300/ab_272_vote_20130313_000001_asm_comm.html .

*What You Can Do to Help:*

Contact Appropriations Committee members Mike Gatto (Chair) (916) 319-2043 [email protected] & Susan T. Eggman [email protected] (916) 319-2013 & ask them to *OPPOSE AB 272. 

PERMISSION GRANTED TO CROSS-POST

Letter from The Rabies Challenge Fund to Assembly Members Gatto & Eggman is below. If you would like a copy of the e-mail correspondence between Dr. Karen Ehnert, Dr. Dodds and me, please send me a request at [email protected] & I will e-mail it to you.*

(link to committee comments on AB 272 http://www.leginfo.ca.gov/pub/13-14/bill/asm/ab_0251-0300/ab_272_cfa_20130311_134658_asm_comm.html)

March 14, 2013

Assemblymember Mike Gatto, Chair Assemblymember Susan T. Eggman, Chair

*RE: AB 272 An Act to Amend Section 121690 of the Health and Safety Code Relating to Rabies *

Greetings Assemblymembers Gatto and Eggman :

There are some misrepresentations and inaccuracies relating to AB 272 which should be clarified before another vote is taken on this measure. On February 14, Dr. W. Jean Dodds, a California veterinarian, and Co-Trustee of the Rabies Challenge Fund Charitable Trust, corrected and clarified this misinformation regarding AB 272 in an e-mail to the Acting Director of Veterinary Public Health, Dr. Karen Ehnert, but apparently this information was not conveyed to the bill sponsor or members of the Agriculture or Appropriations Committees (see attached e-mail), or it was disregarded.

The Agriculture Committee comments on AB 272 report that _“California is the only state that sets a minimum age of four months for dogs rabies vaccination.”_ This statement is false. Only twelve (12) out of fifty (50) states require that dogs be vaccinated by 3 months (Alabama, Arizona, Connecticut, Idaho, Indiana, Louisiana, Mississippi, Nevada, New Hampshire, New Mexico, Oregon, Pennsylvania) . Thirteen (13) states require that dogs be vaccinated by the age of 4 months (Arkansas, Florida, Illinois, Kentucky, Maryland, Michigan, New York, North Carolina, Oklahoma, Texas, Utah, Vermont, Virginia); one (1) state (Wisconsin) requires vaccination by 5 months; and six (6) require vaccination by the age of 6 months (Delaware, Iowa, Maine, Massachusetts, Tennessee, West Virginia), and twelve (12) refer to the National Association of State Public Health Veterinarians’ Rabies Compendium which recommends that rabies vaccines should be administered according to the manufacturers’ labeled instructions. Rabies vaccine labels indicate that they *may *be given at 3 months, *not* that they *must *be. It is implied in the comments that the Compendium advises that puppies should or must be vaccinated at 3 months of age, which is not the case.

Merial’s IMRAB rabies vaccine labels indicate that they _"*can* be administered to puppies as early as 3 months of age"_ and Pfizer’s Defensor rabies vaccine labels advise that they are for dogs and cats _“3 months of age *or older*.”_ These instructions denote the minimum age at which it is *safe* to administer rabies vaccines (i.e., do *not* administer before 3 months of age) and *not* a minimum age at which they must be administered to be effective. Scientific data reflect that the later a puppy can be vaccinated, the more likely the vaccine will have the desired immunological response due to reduced interference of maternal antibodies, which are still present in 3 month old puppies. The 2011 American Animal Hospital Association's Canine Vaccine Guidelines reports that: _"Because dogs older than 14-16 wk of age are not likely to have interfering levels of MDA [maternally derived antibodies], administration of a single initial dose of an infectious vaccine to an adult dog can be expected to induce a protective immune response. ..... MDA is the most common reason early vaccination fails to immunize."_ [1]

Contributing to the likelihood of failure to achieve a proper immune response to rabies vaccination at 3 months is that puppies are finishing up their initial vaccination series of distemper, hepatitis, parvovirus at 12 weeks (3 months) of age. Addition of a rabies vaccine into the mix will not only increase the possibility of adverse reactions, but also the probability that the vaccine components will interfere with each other and neutralize or negate an appropriate immunological response. [2] [3]

In her e-mailed message concerning AB 272 to Dr. Dodds and me, Dr. Ehnert wrote that: _“to clarify, the one word change allows for dogs to be vaccinated at *3 months of age, but does not mandate it.*” _This is a misrepresentation of the bill as worded and the committee summary declaring that _“this bill changes, from four months to three months, the age at which a dog is* required* to be vaccinated against rabies." _ Addition of a clause such as _"or previously vaccinated at the age of three months in another state or country with a rabies vaccine licensed by the USDA" _to the current law requiring vaccination at four months would accomplish that goal without changing the mandated age of vaccination to three months.

Dr. Ehnert also explained that one of the reasons she has “pushed” for this change is she and the Health Officers Association _“… want to give owners the opportunity to vaccinate puppies earlier when there is increased risk. The past two years we have seen a 4 -5 fold increase in bat rabies in LA County, with some areas being hot spots.”_ There has been no escalation in canine rabies corresponding to the increase in bat rabies, which according to the Department of Health’s _Reported Animal Rabies_, for Los Angeles County there were no cases of rabid dogs from 2010 through 2012, while there were 114 rabid bats (22 in 2010, 38 in 2011, and 54 in 2012—representing an increase of nearly 2.5 times instead of a 4-5 fold increase). Statewide, there have only been three cases of rabies in dogs since 2007, as opposed to 981 rabid bats and 147 rabid skunks for the same period, which evidences the fact that the current law requiring puppies to be vaccinated against rabies by 4 months of age is effective at controlling rabies in California’s canine community and does not need to be changed. 

To address the concern over a rising increase in rabies in the bat population spilling over into the domestic pet population, Dr. Ehnert and other members of the Health Officers Association of California should request introduction of a bill requiring that all cats in California be vaccinated against rabies, as cats are reported to be 4 times as likely to be infected with rabies as dogs.[4] The Chair of the Compendium of Animal Rabies Prevention and Control Committee, Dr. Catherine M. Brown, stated that _“because more rabies cases are reported annually involving cats…than dogs, vaccination of cats should be required.”_

As it currently stands, the law requiring puppies to be vaccinated at 4 months of age is and has been effective at controlling rabies in California’s canine population. There is no epidemiological or scientific rationale for changing this law and prematurely exposing puppies to the potentially harmful, sometimes fatal, adverse side affects of the rabies vaccine prior to the age of 4 months.

On behalf of The Rabies Challenge Fund, a registered California Charitable Trust, and the many concerned California pet owners who have requested our assistance, I strongly urge you to oppose passage of AB 272 as it is currently written. 

Respectfully submitted,

Kris L. Christine
Founder, Co-Trustee
THE RABIES CHALLENGE FUND
www.RabiesChallengeFund.org
[email protected] 

Pages: 8

Attachment: 1

cc: Dr. W. Jean Dodds
Dr. Ronald Schultz
Assemblymember Jimmy Gomez
California Assembly
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[1] American Animal Hospital Association Canine Vaccine Task Force. 2011 Canine Vaccine Guidelines, Recommendations, and Supporting Literature, p.12
[2] American Animal Hospital Association Canine Vaccine Task Force. 2003 Canine Vaccine Guidelines, Recommendations, and Supporting Literature, p.16
[3] Moore, et als., Adverse Events Diagnosed Within Three Days of Vaccine Administration in Dogs; Journal of the American Veterinary Medical Association., Vol. 227, No. 7, October 1, 2005 
[4] Blanton JD, et al. Rabies Surveillance in the United States During 2008. Journal of the American Veterinary Medical Association 2009; 235: 676-690.


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

*PENNSYLVANIA Rabies Waiver SB 155 Up for Vote Monday 3/18/13*

*PENNSYLVANIA Rabies Medical Exemption Bill SB 155 *http://www.legis.state.pa.us/cfdocs/billinfo/billinfo.cfm?syear=2013&sind=0&body=S&type=B&BN=0155 will be voted on by the Senate Appropriations Committee on *Monday, March 18th. * Please contact Committee Chair, Senator Jake Corman [email protected] (717) 787-1377 & committee members listed below & ask them to *SUPPORT* this bill so that it will go to the full Senate for a 3rd & final consideration: http://www.legis.state.pa.us/cfdocs/cteeInfo/Index.cfm?Code=3&CteeBody=S 

*Senate Appropriations Committee Members*

Sen. Jake Corman, Chair [email protected] (717) 787-1377
Sen. Vincent J. Hughes, Minority Chair [email protected] (717) 787-7112 
Sen. Robert M. Tomlinson, Vice Chair [email protected] (717) 787-5072
Sen. Dominic Pileggi [email protected] (717) 787-4712
Sen. Joseph B. Scarnati [email protected] (717) 787-7084
Sen. David G. Argall [email protected] (717) 787-2637
Sen. Lisa Baker [email protected] (717) 787-7428
Sen. Mike Brubaker [email protected] (717) 787-4420 
Sen. John R. Gordner [email protected] (717) 787-8928 

Sen. Stewart J. Greenleaf [email protected] (717) 787-6599
Sen. Bob Mensch [email protected] (717) 787-3110 
Sen. John C. Rafferty, [email protected] (717) 787-1398 

Sen. Lloyd K. Smucker [email protected] (717) 787-6535
Sen. Patricia H. Vance [email protected] (717) 787-8524 
Sen. Elder A. Vogel, Jr. [email protected] (717) 787-3076
Sen. Randy Vulakovich [email protected] (717) 787-6538
Sen. Michael L. Waugh [email protected] (717) 787-3817
Sen. Jim Ferlo, Minority Vice Chair [email protected] (717) 787-6123
Sen. Jay Costa [email protected] (717) 787-7683
Sen. John Blake [email protected] (717) 787-6481 
Sen. Lawrence M. Farnese, Jr. [email protected] (717) 787-5662
Sen. Judith L. Schwank [email protected] (717) 787-8925 
Sen. Timothy J. Solobay [email protected] (717) 787-1463
Sen. LeAnna M. Washington [email protected] (717) 787-1427
Sen. John N. Wozniak [email protected] (717) 787-5400
Sen. John T. Yudichak [email protected] (717) 787-7105

*PERMISSION GRANTED TO CROSS-POST*


----------



## Fran Seagren (Jan 21, 2013)

I had read about this in the 90's with studies from the Am Vet Med assoc. I asked my vet about it back then and he confirmed it as truth. I asked why they sent the "notice" every year telling us our dogs "needed" the vaccinations. He said because people won't bring their dogs in for an annual check up if they don't think they need the vaccinations. But, after all these years, there is still the belief (because we are told) that dogs need vaccinations as adult dogs. 

I remember as a kid, we only got our dogs their "puppy shots." No adult dog got vaccinations. To this day, I believe the vets still don't see adult dogs getting any of those diseases - whether they received puppy shots or not. I heard that "way back when" before vaccinating puppies was discovered, people would wait and see which puppies survived before they picked a pup from the litter. 

Hmmm . . . .


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

*URGENT ACTION ALERT: CALIFORNIA AB 272,* which would lower the age at which puppies must be vaccinated from four months to three months will be heard by the Assembly Appropriations Committee on Wednesday April 10th http://www.leginfo.ca.gov/pub/13-14/bill/asm/ab_0251-0300/ab_272_bill_20130404_status.html 

Please contact Appropriations Committee Chair Mike Gatto (916) 319-2043 [email protected] & ask the committee to *OPPOSE AB 272. *


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

Dr. W. Jean Dodds' Interview with Dr. Karen Becker on California AB 272 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kZzmVtfzO08


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

*Pennsylvania Medical Exemption Bill SB 155 UNANIMOUSLY passed the full Senate today (4/8/13)* & will go to the House for consideration next http://www.legis.state.pa.us/cfdocs/billinfo/bill_history.cfm?syear=2013&sind=0&body=S&type=B&bn=155 .


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

*URGENT CALIFORNIA AB 272,* lowering the age at which puppies must be vaccinated against rabies from 4 to 3 months will have 2nd full House consideration *TODAY*. Contact your legislators & tell them to *OPPOSE AB 272 * http://findyourrep.legislature.ca.gov/.

Unfortunately, Appropriations unanimously passed this yesterday, despite the bill summary http://www.leginfo.ca.gov/pub/13-14/bill/asm/ab_0251-0300/ab_272_cfa_20130409_152244_asm_comm.html indicating that, as currently worded, it will not accomplish the authors' stated goals. California Assembly calendar for today ftp://leginfo.public.ca.gov/pub/dailyfile/asm/assembly_floor .

Dr. W. Jean Dodds' video interview with Dr. Karen Becker on California AB 272 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kZzmVtfzO08 .


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

*CALIFORNIA AB 272*, lowering the age at which puppies must be vaccinated against rabies from 4 to 3 months will have its 2nd full House vote Monday April 15. Please contact your legislators & tell them to *OPPOSE AB 272* http://findyourrep.legislature.ca.gov/.

Assembly Calender for Monday April 15th ftp://leginfo.public.ca.gov/pub/dailyfile/asm/assembly_floor


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

*PENNSYLVANIA Medical Exemption Bill SB 155* has been referred to the House Agriculture Committee http://www.legis.state.pa.us/cfdocs/billinfo/billinfo.cfm?syear=2013&sind=0&body=S&type=B&BN=0155 after passing the full Senate. Please contact Chairs JohnMaher, (717) 783-1522 [email protected], Joseph A. Petrarca (717) 787-5142 [email protected] , and members below and ask the Committee to *SUPPORT SB 155.*

*Pennsylvania House Agriculture Committee Members*

JohnMaher, Chair (717) 783-1522 [email protected]
Joseph A. Petrarca Co-Chair (717) 787-5142 [email protected]
Mindy Fee (717) 772-5290 [email protected] 
Mike Reese (717) 783-9311 [email protected] 
Stephen Bloom (717) 772-2280 [email protected]
Michele Brooks (717) 783-5008 [email protected] 
Gordon Denlinger (717) 787-3531 [email protected]
Joe Emrick (717) 260-6159 [email protected]
Mikie Fleck (717) 787-3335 [email protected] 
Marcia Hahn (717) 783-8573 [email protected]
David Hickernell (717) 783-2076 [email protected]
Rob Kauffman (717) 705-2004 [email protected]
Mark Keller (717) 783-1593 [email protected]
David Millard (717) 783-1102 [email protected]
Dan Moul (717) 783-5217 [email protected]
Mike Tobash (717) 260-6148 [email protected] 
Deberah Kula (717) 772-1858 [email protected] 
Brandon Neuman (717) 783-4834 [email protected] 
Scott Conklin (717) 787-9473 [email protected] 
Pamela DeLissio (717) 783-4945 [email protected] 
Sid Michaels Kavulich (717) 783-4874 [email protected] 
Rick Mirabito (717) 772-1314 [email protected] 
Mark Painter (717) 783-4073 [email protected] 
Mark Rozzi (717) 783-3290 [email protected] 
Jake Wheatley, Jr. (717) 783-3783 [email protected]


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

*URGENT ALERT:* California Rabies Bill AB 272 http://www.leginfo.ca.gov/pub/13-14/bill/asm/ab_0251-0300/ab_272_bill_20130419_amended_asm_v97.pdf, which seeks to lower the age at which dogs must be vaccinated from 4 months to 3 months, will soon be scheduled for a final Assembly vote, and if passed, it will move on to the Senate. Prior Assembly votes supporting AB 272 are baffling as all 4 Assembly analyses (three of which contain inaccurate information on state rabies laws) indicate AB 272 will *NOT *accomplish the stated goals of its sponsors, the Health Officers Association of California. 

Lowering the required age of rabies vaccination to 3 months increases the likelihood of adverse vaccine reactions as well as failure to immunize due to residual maternal antibodies and interference from other puppy vaccines given at 3 months. There is significant opposition to AB 272 from The Rabies Challenge Fund, The California Federation of Dog Clubs, dog organizations, veterinarians, and private individuals. 

*What You Can Do to Help*

Contact your Assemblymembers and Senator, by phone or e-mail, (click here to find your Legislators http://www.legislature.ca.gov/legislators_and_districts/legislators/your_legislator.html) and ask them to *OPPOSE Rabies Bill AB 272. 

Dr. Dodds' Interview on AB 272 with Dr. Karen Becker *https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kZzmVtfzO08 .


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

*CALIFORNIA AB 272*--Asm. Gomez & the Assembly apparently think this bill is a joke http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tcTniW_zhLs .


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

*CALIFORNIA AB 272*, which seeks to lower the age dogs must be vaccinated against rabies from 4 to 3 month does not seem to be taken seriously in Assembly, nor do they appear to understand the health risks. *TODAY*-contact your Assemblymember http://www.legislature.ca.gov/legislators_and_districts/legislators/your_legislator.html & ask them to *PUT A HOLD ON BILL AB 272* -- it only takes ONE Assemblymember to put a hold on this bill. Then ask every California resident you know to do the same.

Permission Granted to Cross-post


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

*CALIFORNIA AB 272* _ THE ALARMING PROPOSED BILL THAT COULD THREATEN YOUR PET'S LIFE _ Mercola Healthy Pets on California Rabies Bill AB 272 http://healthypets.mercola.com/sites/healthypets/archive/2013/04/29/early-rabies-vaccination.aspx


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

*CALIFORNIA AB 272,* which seeks to lower the age dogs must be vaccinated against rabies from 4 to 3 month has been sent to the Senate. Please contact your *SENATOR* http://findyourrep.legislature.ca.gov/ immediately & ask them to *OPPOSE AB 272,* then ask every California resident you know to do the same.

RCF Cover Letter to California Senators: 

April 28, 2013 

Greetings Senator:

Attached is a letter from The Rabies Challenge Fund, a California charitable trust of which Santa Monica resident, veterinarian & world-renowned veterinary vaccine research scientist Dr. W. Jean Dodds is Co-Trustee, in *OPPOSITION to Rabies Bill AB 272. * This bill will likely be assigned to your committee this week, after passing the Assembly last week.

AB 272 would *require *that all dogs be vaccinated against rabies at the age of 3 months instead of 4 months. Lowering the required age of rabies vaccination to 3 months not only increases the likelihood of adverse vaccine reactions when added to other puppy vaccines given at 3 months, but also may fail to adequately immunize due to residual maternal antibodies.

Please bear in mind that there are *no* veterinarians or veterinary medical practitioners amongst the bill’s sponsors, Health Officers Association of California—the association consists of physicians and speak with no more authority on veterinary medical issues than veterinarians would in sponsoring a bill regulating human medical care.

If you have any questions or would like any of the scientific and/or medical data referenced in the attached letter, you can reach Dr. W. Jean Dodds in California at her veterinary clinic (714) 891-2022 , or you can reach me at [email protected] .

Regards,
Kris L. Christine
Founder, Co-Trustee
The Rabies Challenge Fund
www.RabiesChallengeFund.org


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

*CALIFORNIA AB 272* which seeks to lower mandated rabies vaccination in dogs from 4 to 3 months has been assigned to the Senate Health Committee. Please contact committee Chair, Senator Hernandez at (916) 651-4024 [email protected], Senator Anderson (vice-chair) [email protected] (916) 651-4036 and committee members below to *OPPOSE AB 272*. http://www.leginfo.ca.gov/pub/13-14/bill/asm/ab_0251-0300/ab_272_bill_20130509_status.html

*Senate Health Committee:* http://biacal.org/LiteratureRetrieve.aspx?ID=120267

Ed Hernandez (Chair) [email protected] (916) 651-4024
Joel Anderson (Vice Chair) [email protected] (916) 651-4036
Jim Beall [email protected] (916) 651-4015
Kevin de Leon [email protected] (916) 651-4022
Mark DeSaulnier [email protected] (916) 651-4007
Bill Monning [email protected] (916) 651-4017
Jim Nielsen [email protected] (916) 651-4004
Fran Pavley [email protected] (916) 651-4023
Lois Wolk [email protected] (916) 651-4003


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

* 2013 World Small Animal Veterinary Association VACCINATION GUIDELINES FOR NEW PUPPY OWNERS * http://www.wsava.org/sites/default/files/New%20Puppy%20Owner%20Vaccination%20Guidelines%20May%202013.pdf

" 2. The WSAVA also states that the last puppy vaccine against the core diseases should be given at 14-16 weeks of age. This is because, before this time, the mother passes immunity to her puppies, and this ‘maternal immunity’ can prevent the vaccine from working. 
3. A high percentage (98%) of core puppy vaccines given between 14-16 weeks of age will provide immunity against parvovirus, distemper and adenovirus for many years, and  probably for the life of the animal .

6. The WSAVA supports the use of titre testing. ...."


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

*CALIFORNIA Rabies Bill AB 272* which seeks to lower the age at which dogs must be vaccinated against rabies from 4 to 3 months will be heard *JUNE 5th * by the Senate Health Committee. 

*What You Can Do to Help*

Please contact Committee Chair Senator Ed Hernandez (916) 651-4024 Fax (916) 445-0485 [email protected], Senator Joel Anderson (vice-chair) [email protected] (916) 651-4036 Fax (916) 447-9008 & committee members below and ask them to *OPPOSE AB 272.* http://www.leginfo.ca.gov/pub/13-14/bill/asm/ab_0251-0300/ab_272_bill_20130520_status.html

Senate Health Committee: 

Ed Hernandez (Chair) [email protected] Phone (916) 651-4024 Fax (916) 445-0485
Joel Anderson (Vice Chair) [email protected] Phone (916) 651-4036 Fax (916) 447-9008
Jim Beall [email protected] Phone (916) 651-4015 Fax (916) 323-4529
Kevin de Leon [email protected] Phone (916) 651-4022 Fax (916) 327-8817
Mark DeSaulnier [email protected] Phone (916) 651-4007 Fax (916) 445-2527
Bill Monning [email protected] Phone (916) 651-4017 Fax (916) 445-8081
Jim Nielsen [email protected] Phone (916) 651-4004 Fax (916) 445-7750
Fran Pavley [email protected] Phone (916) 651-4027 Fax (916) 324-4823
Lois Wolk [email protected] Phone (916) 651-4003 Fax (916) 323-2304
Senate Health Committee Staff Phone Fax (916) 324-0384


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

*UPDATE CALIFORNIA Rabies Bill AB 272 *was amended in the Senate yesterday (5/28/13) & *NO LONGER REQUIRES *puppies to be vaccinated against rabies at 3 months http://www.leginfo.ca.gov/pub/13-14/bill/asm/ab_0251-0300/ab_272_bill_20130528_amended_sen_v96.html ".....(b) (1) Every dog owner, after his or her dog attains the age of three _ or four _ months, shall, at intervals of time not more often than once a year, as may be prescribed by the department, procure its vaccination by a licensed veterinarian with a canine antirabies vaccine ..."


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

*PENNSYLVANIA Rabies Waiver Bill SB 155 Hearing JUNE 4th*

* PENNSYLVANIA Rabies Medical Exemption Bill SB 155 *will be heard in the House Agriculture Committee on* Tuesday, JUNE 4th at 9:30 a.m. *http://www.legis.state.pa.us/cfdocs/cteeInfo/Index.cfm?Code=2&CteeBody=H. Please contact Chairs John Maher (717) 783-1522 [email protected], Joseph A. Petrarca (717) 787-5142 [email protected] & committee members below to ask them to* SUPPORT SB 155.

Pennsylvania House Agriculture Committee Members *

John Maher, Chair (717) 783-1522 [email protected]
Joseph A. Petrarca Co-Chair (717) 787-5142 [email protected]
Mindy Fee (717) 772-5290 [email protected] 
Mike Reese (717) 783-9311 [email protected] 
Stephen Bloom (717) 772-2280 [email protected]
Michele Brooks (717) 783-5008 [email protected] 
Gordon Denlinger (717) 787-3531 [email protected]
Joe Emrick (717) 260-6159 [email protected]
Mikie Fleck (717) 787-3335 [email protected] 
Marcia Hahn (717) 783-8573 [email protected]
David Hickernell (717) 783-2076 [email protected]
Rob Kauffman (717) 705-2004 [email protected]
Mark Keller (717) 783-1593 [email protected]
David Millard (717) 783-1102 [email protected]
Dan Moul (717) 783-5217 [email protected]
Mike Tobash (717) 260-6148 [email protected] 
Deberah Kula (717) 772-1858 [email protected] 
Brandon Neuman (717) 783-4834 [email protected] 
Scott Conklin (717) 787-9473 [email protected] 
Pamela DeLissio (717) 783-4945 [email protected] 
Sid Michaels Kavulich (717) 783-4874 [email protected] 
Rick Mirabito (717) 772-1314 [email protected] 
Mark Painter (717) 783-4073 [email protected] 
Mark Rozzi (717) 783-3290 [email protected] 
Jake Wheatley, Jr. (717) 783-3783 [email protected]


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

*PENNSYLVANIA Medical Exemption Bill SB 155 *was amended & reported out of House Agriculture Committee & had 1st floor consideration 6/4/13. 3rd & final consideration by Monday according to Co-chair Petrarca's staff http://www.legis.state.pa.us/cfdocs/billinfo/bill_history.cfm?syear=2013&sind=0&body=S&type=B&bn=155


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

*The Pennsylvania General Assembly unanimously passed SB 155 putting a medical exemption clause into their rabies law today (July 3) & will become the 18th state with an exemption as soon as the bill is signed by the Governor* http://www.legis.state.pa.us/cfdocs/billinfo/bill_history.cfm?syear=2013&sind=0&body=S&type=B&bn=155 . Thanks to all who contacted legislators to help get this bill passed!

SB 155 Text: http://www.legis.state.pa.us/cfdocs...d=0&billBody=S&billTyp=B&billNbr=0155&pn=1211


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

*CALIFORNIA AB 272 amended in Senate 7/2/13 to read "Every dog owner by the time his or her dog attains the age of four months, shall..." http://www.leginfo.ca.gov/pub/13-14/bill/asm/ab_0251-0300/ab_272_bill_20130702_amended_sen_v95.htm . The Rabies Challenge Fund does support the language of the bill as amended on 7/2/13.*

There has been some confusion for dog owners, please ignore the legislative counsel's digest, which is NOT the text of the bill & the bill is not changing the law to require annual vaccination. The only change in the law this bill as of today is the age at which puppies must be vaccinated (originally Asm. Gomez wanted to lower the age to 3 months). This language: "shall, at intervals of time NOT MORE OFTEN THAN ONCE A YEAR, as may be prescribed by the department," has always been in the law & what is "prescribed by the department" is below. 

California Department of Public Health Compendium of U.S. Licensed Animal Rabies Vaccines -- 2008, and Their Application in Animals Under the California Rabies Control Program http://www.cdph.ca.gov/HealthInfo/discond/Documents/2008_CA_rabies_vaccine_compendium.pdf

Division 14 FOOD AND AGRICULTURAL CODE 
SECTION 30801-30807 http://www.leginfo.ca.gov/cgi-bin/displaycode?section=fac&group=30001-31000&file=30801-30807 

30801.(d) In addition to the authority provided in subdivisions (a), (b), and (c), a license may be issued, as provided by this section, by a board of supervisors for a period not to exceed three years for dogs that have attained the age of 12 months, or older, and who have been vaccinated against rabies. The person to whom the license is to be issued pursuant to this subdivision may choose a license period as established by the board of supervisors of up to one, two, or three years. However, when issuing a license pursuant to this subdivision, the license period shall not extend beyond the remaining period of validity for the current rabies vaccination.

Exemption signed into law 10/7/11: http://www.leginfo.ca.gov/cgi-bin/displaycode?section=hsc&group=121001-122000&file=121575-121710

(b) (1) Every dog owner, after his or her dog attains the age of four months, shall, at intervals of time not more often than once a year, as may be prescribed by the department, procure its vaccination by a licensed veterinarian with a canine antirabies vaccine approved by, and in a manner prescribed by, the department, unless a licensed veterinarian determines, on an annual basis, that a rabies vaccination would endanger the dog's life due to disease or other considerations that the veterinarian can verify and document. The responsible city, county, or city and county may specify the means by which the dog owner is required to provide proof of his or her dog's rabies vaccination, including, but not limited to, by electronic transmission or facsimile.


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

*PENNSYLVANIA Medical Exemption SB 155 was signed into law by Governor Corbett July 9th & will become effective in 60 days (September 7th). * Thank you again to everyone who contacted legislators & shared action alerts to make this possible!


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

*Rabies Vax Study Summary Rabies Challenge Fund*

* Summary of The Rabies Challenge Fund Duration of Immunity Study *

A study conducted according to the USDA Title 9 canine vaccine licensing standard, was begun more than five years ago. The purpose was to determine if the duration of immunity from commercially available rabies vaccines was longer than 3 years, with the goal of extending state-mandated rabies boosters for dogs to 5, and then 7 years. 

The first rabies vaccine studied was selected based on the superior response it provided in the USDA challenge trials for licensing. Another licensed rabies vaccine was administered to a second, separate group of dogs 2 years after the first study began so that a minimum of two commercially available rabies vaccines would be tested. 

The second vaccine selected is the one currently administered to a very high percentage of dogs. Both vaccines demonstrated excellent protection based on antibody testing for each of the first three study years. However, fewer than 30% of dogs in the first vaccine group, now five years since vaccination, had serum rabies antibody titer levels considered positive on the Rapid Fluorescent Focus Inhibition Test (RFFIT). (Note: RFFIT is the rabies titer standard established by the Centers for Disease Control within the USA [0.1 IU/mL] and the World Health Organization [0.5 IU/mL] for export to other rabies-free locations to be adequate to protect humans, not dogs, against rabies. There is no established standard for dogs, which means that the human standards must be extrapolated when assessing protection for other species.) Some of the dogs with low or no detected RFFIT antibody were further tested to determine if they had “immunologic memory”. This in vitro test shows whether memory is present or not, even in cases when serum antibody cannot be detected at a level considered to be protective. The results of this further testing indicated that most of the dogs vaccinated five years ago, even without a positive RFFIT, do have “immunologic memory”. As soon as a USDA licensed facility can be reserved, we plan to challenge some of those dogs with rabies virus to determine if the memory response demonstrated actually correlates with protection. 

Our conclusion from studies with the initial rabies vaccine is that the immunity conferred by that product, and assessed by the in vitro RFFIT, was excellent for the first three years, but declined during the fourth year, and continued to drop during the fifth year. The second vaccine group, which is now three years from vaccination, will remain on study for at least two more years.

Principal Investigator, Dr. Ronald Schultz of the University of Wisconsin School of Veterinary Medicine, is preparing results of the study and details described above for scientific peer review and publication. That data will be made available to the public as soon as our paper has been accepted for publication. After completion of the peer-review process, it is our hope that this data will establish the world’s first canine rabies titer standard. If this data is further verified by challenge, it will provide a solid scientific base enabling states to incorporate titer clauses into their laws. 

* PERMISSION GRANTED TO CROSS-POST *


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

*Vaccine Podcasts w/Dr. Ronald Schultz*

*Dr. Ronald Schultz was a recent guest on 4 Woof Meow shows discussing veterinary vaccines:*

#1 Vaccinations--Why They are Important, Core Vaccines & Vaccination Schedules http://ec.libsyn.com/p/a/6/9/a69101...1ce3dae902ea1d01cf843ed1cf5c018c&c_id=5799632

#2 Titer Testing, Canine Influenza & Respiratory Disease Complex http://ec.libsyn.com/p/7/4/f/74fbcf...1ce3dae902ea1d01cf843ed1cf5dc263&c_id=5811465

#3 Non-Core Vaccines for Cats & Adverse Reactions to Vaccines http://ec.libsyn.com/p/f/5/6/f5605c...1ce3dae902ea1d01cf843ed1cf5e9f23&c_id=5844846

#4 Rabies Vaccine http://traffic.libsyn.com/woofmeows...-07-13-Vaccinations-Rabies_Challenge_Fund.mp3

PERMISSION GRANTED TO CROSS-POST


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

*Urgent california ab 272 alert!!*

*URGENT CALIFORNIA AB 272 *re-amended (5th time) 8/20/13 by Senate AGAIN lowering the age at which puppies must be vaccinated against rabies to 3 months: "after his or her dog is 3 months of age or older. " Please contact your Senator, Assemblymember (http://findyourrep.legislature.ca.gov) & bill sponsor Asm. Gomez [email protected] (916) 319-2051 & ask them to * OPPOSE or WITHDRAW * this bill!

Amended Bill Text as of 8/21/13: http://www.leginfo.ca.gov/pub/13-14/bill/asm/ab_0251-0300/ab_272_bill_20130820_amended_sen_v94.pdf

AB 272 Bill Status & History http://www.legislature.ca.gov/cgi-b...l_number=ab_272&sess=CUR&house=B&author=gomez


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

*CALIFORNIA Rabies Bill AB 272 Call Governor TODAY!!*

* CALIFORNIA Rabies Bill AB 272 * lowering the age puppies must be vaccinated against rabies to 3 months passed the General Assembly & is in enrollment. The Governor has 12 days to sign this bill into law. Please call Governor Brown's Office TODAY 916-445-2841 (press 1 at prompt, then 6) & ask him to * OPPOSE & VETO * the bill, and ask all the dog lovers you know to do the same! http://www.leginfo.ca.gov/pub/13-14/bill/asm/ab_0251-0300/ab_272_bill_20130906_history.html


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

*Vaccines--Dr. Ronald Schultz Interviews*

"_*Is Your Pet Receiving Any of These Useless Vaccines?*_" Dr. Karen Becker interviews Dr. Ronald Schultz about pet vaccines: http://www.nutritionw.com/2013/11/is-your-pet-receiving-any-of-these-useless-vaccines/

*Part 2: * http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tghhWzD0ym8


----------



## Riverrun (Jun 8, 2004)

Thanks, it's a very good article and I'm looking forward to the follow-up article.


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

Riverrun said:


> Thanks, it's a very good article and I'm looking forward to the follow-up article.


 You're welcome! Actually, the link to the 2nd part of the interview was listed above & is: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tghhWzD0ym8 .


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

*Is Your Veterinarian Being Honest w/You--ABC News*

* Is Your Veterinarian Being Honest with You? * ABC News 11/22/13 http://abcnews.go.com/2020/video/veterinarian-honest-20987714 (Please copy & paste link into your browser if it doesn't work by clicking on it.)

"Pushing the Shots" at 4:31. Remember as you watch that the American Animal Hospital Association Canine Vaccine Guidelines referenced in this news article show distemper, parvo & hepatitis vaccines have a proven *MINIMUM* duration of immunity of 7 years by challenge and up to 15 years serologically.

The *2003 American Animal Hospital Association Canine Vaccine Guidelines * http://www.leerburg.com/special_report.htm state on Page 18 that: _ “We now know that booster injections are of no value in dogs already immune, and immunity from distemper infection and vaccination lasts for a minimum of 7 years based on challenge studies and up to 15 years (a lifetime) based on antibody titer.” _ They further state that hepatitis and parvovirus vaccines have been proven to protect for a minimum of 7 years by challenge and up to 9 and 10 years based on antibody count. 

Canine parvo type 2, distemper, adeno type 1 and parainfluenza: _"These results suggest that the duration of serological response induced by modified-live vaccines against CPV-2, CDV, CAV-1 and CPiV...vaccines, is beyond 18 months and may extend up to 9 years. Accordingly, these vaccines may be considered for use in extended revaccination interval protocols as recommended by current canine vaccine guidelines."_ http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/23186088


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

*IOWA Rabies Waiver Bill ACTION ALERT*


*IOWA Rabies Waiver Bill HF2124 ACTION ALERT: * Iowa Rep. Marti Anderson has filed a rabies medical exemption bill, HF 2124, and it has been assigned to the Agriculture Committee.. Please contact Agriculture Chair, Pat Grassley * [email protected] (515) 281-3221 * & Agriculture committee members (below) & ask them to support HF2124. Rabies Challenge Fund letter in support below. Bill Text: http://coolice.legis.iowa.gov/Legislation/85thGA/Bills/HouseFiles/Introduced/HF2124.html

House Agriculture Committee: https://www.legis.iowa.gov/committees/committee?ga=85&groupID=694

Pat Grassley Chair [email protected] (515) 281-3221
Jarad J. Klein Vice Chair [email protected] (515) 281-3221
Helen Miller ( Ranking Member [email protected] (515) 281-3221
Dwayne Alons [email protected] (515) 281-3221
Clel Baudler [email protected] (515) 281-3221
Bruce Bearinger [email protected] (515) 281-3221
Peter Cownie [email protected] (515) 281-3221
Dave Deyoe [email protected] (515) 281-3221
Jack Drake [email protected] (515) 281-3221
Nancy Dunkel [email protected] (515) 281-3221
Curtis Hanson [email protected] (515) 281-3221
Lee Hein [email protected] (515) 281-3221
Bobby Kaufmann [email protected] (515) 281-3221
Jerry A. Kearns [email protected] (515) 281-3221
Daniel Kelley [email protected] (515) 281-3221
Dave Maxwell [email protected] (515) 281-3221
Brian Moore [email protected] (515) 281-3221
Daniel Muhlbauer [email protected] (515) 281-3221
Steven N. Olson [email protected] (515) 281-3221
Scott Ourth [email protected] (515) 281-3221
Todd Prichard [email protected] (515) 281-3221
Patti Ruff [email protected] (515) 281-3221
Tom Shaw [email protected] (515) 281-3221

January 4, 2014



Representative Marti Anderson

House of Representatives HD36



RE: Rabies Medical Exemption for Iowa



Greetings Representative Anderson:



Iowa Code Title 9, Subtitle 1 Chapter 351 Section 351.33 requiring rabies vaccinations for dogs and cats does not contain a provision to exempt unhealthy animals whose veterinarians have determined their medical conditions should preclude vaccination.



The 18 states of Alabama, California, Colorado, Connecticut, Florida, Illinois, Maine, Massachusetts, Maryland, New Hampshire, New Jersey, Nevada, New York, Oregon, Pennsylvania, Vermont, Virginia, and Wisconsin all have medical exemption clauses in their rabies laws, with Pennsylvania’s Governor Corbett having just signed one into law on July 9, 2013.



Labels on rabies vaccines declare that they are for “the vaccination of healthy cats, [and] dogs,” because vaccinating an unhealthy animal may not produce the desired immunologic response. As Pfizer’s rabies vaccine labels warn: " A protective immune response may not be elicited if animals are incubating an infectious disease are malnourished or parasitized are stressed due to shipment or environmental conditions are otherwise immunocompromised…." Passage of a medical exemption clause would allow Iowa’s veterinarians to write waivers for animals whose lives would be jeopardized by or whose medical conditions would be exacerbated by vaccination, including those with past anaphylactic reactions to the rabies vaccine or those suffering from cancer, kidney/liver failure, hemolytic anemia, thrombocytopenia, lymphoma, grand mal seizures, and chronic autoimmune disorders.



The American Animal Hospital Association advises veterinarians "...to avoid administration of any vaccine to patients with a history of systemic disease suspected to be associated with previous vaccination (e.g., immune-mediated hemolytic anemia, immune-mediated thrombocytopenia) or known to be caused by vaccine (vaccination-site cutaneous ischemic vasculitis after administration of rabies vaccine).” (1) They further recommend that “[d]ogs receiving immunosuppressive chemotherapy should not be vaccinated.” (2)



The State of Maine inserted the following medical exemption into their rabies protocol, Title 7 M.R.S.A., Sec. 3922(3), in April 2005:



“5 A. A letter of exemption from vaccination may be submitted for licensure, if a medical reason exists that precludes the vaccination of the dog. Qualifying letters must be in the form of a written statement, signed by a licensed veterinarian, that includes a description of the dog, and the medical reason that precludes vaccination. If the medical reason is temporary, the letter shall indicate a time of expiration of the exemption.



B. A dog exempted under the provisions of paragraph 5 A, above, shall be considered unvaccinated, for the purposes of 10-144 C.M.R. Ch.251, Section 7(B)(1), (Rules Governing Rabies Management) in the case of said dog's exposure to a confirmed or suspect rabid animal.”



Without a provision for medical waivers in Iowa Code Title 9, Subtitle 1 Chapter 351 Section 351.33, Iowa’s rabies immunization requirement poses an ethical dilemma for veterinarians with seriously ill patients -- they must either violate their Veterinarian’s Oath and administer a rabies vaccine conflicting with sound medical practice and contrary to manufacturer’s labeled instructions, or recommend that clients break the law by not immunizing their unhealthy pets. Additionally, veterinarians face potential liability for any adverse reactions suffered after administering a vaccine inconsistent with labeled directions when immunizing sick animals against rabies. Owners may choose not to comply with the law rather than risk their pets’ lives and subsequently fail to license them to avoid detection.



On behalf of The Rabies Challenge Fund Charitable Trust, veterinarian Franchesca Zenitsky, and other Iowa pet owners who have contacted us for assistance, we urge you to introduce legislation to insert a medical exemption clause into Chapter 351 Section 351.33 of the Iowa Code. Please contact me if you would like any scientific data on the rabies vaccine or have any questions.



Sincerely,



Kris L. Christine

Founder, Co-Trustee

THE RABIES CHALLENGE FUND

(1) American Animal Hospital Association Canine Vaccine Task Force. 2011 Canine Vaccine Guidelines, Recommendations, and Supporting Literature, Revised p. 21

(2) American Animal Hospital Association Canine Vaccine Task Force. 2011 Canine Vaccine Guidelines, Recommendations, and Supporting Literature, Revised p. 29


----------

